# Oregano Oil revisted



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

I watched with intrigue the discussion on another thread about Oregano oil, most particularly, what results people were getting. That topic has now diverged significantly, but it's few days on now, and I am keen to hear from those who were taking it, how they are faring. (The guy who also started the Atkins diet at the same time doesn't count, sorry). So, before I race out and buy it, apart from the burning, has anyone stuck with it and seen any changes?thanks.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Thanks for asking, I have been wondering too! I would like to try it as well, but would like to know how others have been doing on it so far.Thanks everyone,Edith


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2001)

hello. i bought oregano oil and took it for a couple of days. i noticed significant changes immediately. i'm mostly C type but after having only taken 2 drops i had a bout of mild D. i took it several days after that and now i am starting to notice that my G production has gone up. maybe i should be taking probiotics? i'm not sure. but as for oregano oil... i know it had an effect on me... i'm just not sure if it was a positive one.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2001)

Hi,I took Oregano Oil in droplet form. The burning was intense, but I got used to it and it was fine later. What I didn't like though was it made me burp alot-and I don't usually have a problem with burping. I noticed that each time I took it, I'd feel somewhat weird in my throat for a few hours so I'd be burping alot to get rid of the sensation. Then later on things would calm down and I'd have some intestinal gas, but I'm not sure if this was more gas than I normally have or if I was able to get rid of the gas I normally have easier. At any rate while its usually hard for me to get rid of gas, on the oregano oil I didn't have a hard time(maybe this is the anti-spasmodic effect). This was a nice effect for me and for the first time in a long while I had a flat stomach and didn't have many spasms. After takign the droplets for a few days and not liking the excessive burping which was giving me a sick headache, I switched to oregano oil pill form. I took one pill and had intense cramping and stomach pain and pressure and intestinal gas and thought I was going to throw up. Finally after I got the intense gas out, I felt great. How strange. I don't know what to make of this. I was also starting my menstrual cycle that night which definitely could have made things worse. Anyway, Oregano Oil definitely has an effect, but also I'm not sure its positive for me. Other concerns are: is it safe for long term use... if its so powerful at killing bacteria, which i believe it is, then what about good bacteria-certainly you can't replace it all with probiotics, right. I am IBS C with alot of cramping, bloating and spasms and extra sensitivity(as I can feel things move thru) and frequency in urinating. I think the oil might be more effective with someone who is IBS-D, but I'm definitely goign to try it again after I stop menstruating and possibly if I find out zelnorm doesn't work for me. At any rate, I've taken almost everything and this is the first thing that's had any kind of effect on my motility and bloating. Its doing somethign but not sure what.HOPE THAT HELPED SOMEONE!


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hi joanthanks for posting your results.. I too am type C, so I might give the oil a try. Am still keen to hear of more results (and you're right about PMS cycle)


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Sorry Metamorphica, the other thread did get hijacked & I apologise for my part in it. Interested in what JoanofArc is saying 'cause I get the same spasms as she does. Haven't started the Oregano oil yet because something else seems to be helping just now & I want to give it a fair go and not confuse the issue by adding another possible therapeutic agent.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Well, I just ordered oregano oil (from North American Herb and Spice Co.). Of course with the long weekend it won't get shipped out till Tuesday, so I won't get it till next week Thursday or so. But I'll let you guys know. Most of the time I am IBS-C, except when I get a flare-up of D. I have been D now for over 7 weeks, and I'm very sick of it. Anyway, I'll let you guys know how it goes. I have been taking garlic pills for almost a week now, and I think they are doing something, I'm just not sure that it's strong enough.Edith


----------



## dasilva (Jan 14, 2001)

i can't get hold of this anywhere. if anyone bought it online could they post the web site address? cheers!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2001)

Hi all,I started taking the Oregano Oil about one week ago. From the first day my bowel movements went from 10 to 5 movements a day or less. It does give me a lot of gas however, but I prefer more gas and less bowel movements so for me it has improved a lot. The first days I took 3 times 3 drops a day but got serious spasms the fourth day. Probably not because of the oil because I tried something else also that day and I haven't got it ever since. I did drop the doses to one time a day though because I can feel the oil is much to powerful for a high doses. My stomach also feels less bloated than usual.About the strong burning feeling. You only get that burning feeling when you don't use enough water to swallow it. So don't be afraid of the burning sensation.Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Dasilva,Hopefully it is ok for me to write this, but this is where I ordered oregano oil from: http://www.vitaminlife.com I got the liquid form from North American Herb and Spice Co.There are also many other places where you can by it. Just do a search on oregano oil in yahoo.Hope that helps.Peter (Boesie),Glad to hear it's helping you. I can't wait for my oil to get here, so that I can try it.BTW, do I remember correctly that you are in Belgium? I am from Belgium (from Brugge), but live in the US in California (have been in the US for almost 5 1/2 years now).Edith


----------



## MarkinCA (Mar 23, 2000)

More snake oil, as far as I'm concerned.I'm D-type and I tried it for a week (the North American Herb and Spice Co. product). My D just got worse.Another disappointment.Mark


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

> quote:More snake oil, as far as I'm concerned.I'm D-type and I tried it for a week (the North American Herb and Spice Co. product). My D just got worse.


Snake oil??? You tried it for one week and you said your D got worse. A possible explanation could be that the oil started to initiate the "die-off" effect in killing any potential "bad" bacteria and hence the normal evacuation or detox procedure is through the bowels. D should never be thought of as the enemy but a natural body response to something else.Oregano oil is pretty potent and what you stated may indicate anything but snake oil.Food for thought. (actually... oregano oil!)[This message has been edited by scottyswotty (edited 05-27-2001).]


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2001)

I agree with scottyswotty that you shouldn't give up after just one week. We all know homeopatic treatments normally just kick in after some time (sometimes weeks). Try it a bit more, Mark.Edith,I'm from Oostrozebeke near Tielt, but living in Gent. I recently started a Dutch speaking forum for IBS sufferers in case you are interested. http://communities.msn.be/IrritableBowelSyndrome You can find the link also on this website. It is still under construction but I hope to make it as succesfull as this one.Good luck with your oil.Regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## MarkinCA (Mar 23, 2000)

"Try it a bit more, Mark."Can't, guys. The D was too violent."D should never be thought of as the enemy but a natural body response to something else."But the essence of IBS-D is that it's NOT a natural response, but a malfunction in itself.Mark


----------



## MarkinCA (Mar 23, 2000)

(Double Post)[This message has been edited by MarkinCA (edited 05-28-2001).]


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

> quote:But the essence of IBS-D is that it's NOT a natural response, but a malfunction in itself.


But then again doctors can't point to a cause for IBS but rather jump in half way and talk about the mind gut link etc. IBS really is just a label of symptoms or explanation of a gastrointestinal mechanism malfunctioning. There still must be a cause underlying or preceding this.To say IBS-D is a malfunction in itself is just begging the question or circular. I do not buy for a second that D is a malfunciton in itself??? So it just happens out of thin air? You need to go back in the chain of causation more.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

D can be the bodies natural response to some sort of infection for sure, but with IBS it seems to be for a different reason. They researchers are still trying to totally understand the the whole picture.Some History on IBS. http://www.pk.pharma.novartis.com/html/mednews/jan153100.htm Article on IBS from prevention magazine. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum10/HTML/000359.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

WEll, since I'm mostly C but with pebbles and snakes all day (I don't think I have to be more graphic), my main concern is the RHS pain. If the Oil eases the spasms, and can somehow reduce the frequency (even though I'm C, and yes, I do understand the technicalities of how I can go all day and still be C). I think it's worth a try. If you've got snakes, then treat 'em with 'snake oil', I say.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

YupBut I still don't think D should be looked at as the problem. It is response not a cause


----------



## jbaz (May 9, 2001)

My reaction the same,maybe they are rightto continue, but I do not look forward to all that time in the bathroom with no assurances it will help,if you feel up to itplease give me the results


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

I have some questions. I am still waiting for my oregano oil, it may come tomorrow, or probably on Thursday. I was wondering if it would be best for me to continue the other things I am currently taking for the D, or stop with those when I start taking the oil. I had been taking low doses of immodium (1/2 in the morning and 1/4 at night), but I was getting stomach aches and I think it wasn't helping so much anymore either. So I stopped that yesterday. I only took arrowroot yesterday, and am trying to add 1 calcium to that today, because it wasn't really enough. Anyway, what do you guys think, should I continue those things when I start the oregano oil or not?Thanks,Edith


----------



## Marina (Feb 18, 2001)

Metaphorica.I started taking Oil of Oregano (tablets) as prescribed by my alternative M.D. last March. I took them for 2 weeks and didn't notice much of a difference except that I had a few good days toward the end. I ended up stopping the Oregano and taking Flagyl in April. The Flagyl got rid of my symptoms (G and C) for the 10 days that I was on it but a few days after I stopped it they started coming back. After reading about the Oil of Oregano on here I started taking the tablets again and this time they seemed to hold my symptoms at bay. I ran out a few days ago and today after eating dairy and a little wheat my stomach is starting to gurgle. I am going to order more tomorrow.Marina[This message has been edited by Marina (edited 05-29-2001).]


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: We all know homeopatic treatments normally just kick in after some time (sometimes weeks).


Actually, don't we all know that homeopathic treatments *never* kick in?------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.[This message has been edited by flux (edited 05-29-2001).]


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2001)

Flux,I disagree. I didn't have spasms since I've been taking a specific homeopathic treatment and my D has improved a lot. Because of the treatment, I'm able to drive more then one hour each day to get to work, going through one of our countries worst traffic jams.Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Thanks Marina,Where did you get them? I have another question: is it better to take the caps or the oil? I understand the caps would perhaps help against the burping and burning some people have mentioned, but because they appear to be cheaper, I am wondering about their potency compared to neat oil. When I look online, there seems to be a range in prices between caps and oil. I have no idea whom to buy them from. Anyone find a bargain shop that had the pure oil? I am C, however, just this last week I have been getting sore abdominal muscles (different from the GI soreness) and a bit of D, also a bit of a sore throat,(which may or may not be related,) so am wondering if I mightn't have some small tummy bug at present, which would effect results. I admit I've been doing a bit more coffee, sugar and wine, (when I say sugar, I am not a whole box of chocolates type girl, but nibble candy a bit here and there) and now I also suspect possible mild candida, though this may ALSO be because of the hotter weather. I am new to the US and still aclimatizing.[This message has been edited by Metaphorica (edited 05-30-2001).]


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hello againI trying to track down an oil, somebody said they got their oil from Vitamin Life. I emailed them first about the purity, and this is the reply I gotear Metaphorica,We have two oregano oils that are edible, but they are olive oil based.There are no oregano oils without a base, because oregano does not have anyoil on its own. The two that we have are:Oregamax Oil of OreganoBy: North American Herb & SpiceUPC Code: 635824000013Price: $20.97andOil Of Oregano Extract No AlcoholBy: Nature's AnswerUPC Code: 083000006517Price: $13.97Which do I take? I thought the oil was supposed to be pure, yet she says there isn't any pure oil available. Anybody know?And no, I am not interested in plugging this company, I don't care where I get it, just as long as I get what is supposed to WORK!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I disagree. I didn't have spasms since I've been taking a specific homeopathic treatment and my D has improved a lot.


Not an option because homeopathy cannot work. Two possibilities: the homeopathic treatment is tainted with real medication or the two are not related. And there is the placebo effect (which doesn't exist







------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2001)

Flux,Get your facts straight, with all due respect of course.Oregano Oil is NOT homeopathic.Homeopathic medicine is completely different and the substances used in homeopathy are based more on their ENERGY.Homeopathy never worked for me either.Oregano supposedly kills the micro-organisms that ultimately lead to disease.I tried the oil of oregano after kenya posted her story (a month ago)and J**** all mighty it has worked for me,so far anyway.I had a good diet before I tried the oregano, but still had the IBS-c symtoms.I'm finding that if I keep a good diet (no dairy, sugar) and keep using the oregano oil, I have almost no symptoms now.I'm very happy and feel like a human again.







~


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While the main topic of the thread is oregano oil boesie brought up homeopathy and flux was responding to that.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2001)

Sorry I did that. Let's not loose this topic like the last one and keep focused on how oregano oil is doing.Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## HEIDIELLEN (May 31, 2001)

Hi, all i'm new to all this computer stuff.But i was reading some of your posts and i found it all very interesting.. I have IBS for 6 years now and go back to my GP a lot only to get you only have IBS just deal with it..(if only) I have D most of the time and i always seem to be tired,i have tried so much stuff from my local health shop i must have made them a lot of money over the years.But you seem to have a lot of good things to say about this oil,is it worth myself gettingsome a having a go ? And do you think it would help my mother she has crohns ? thankyou Heidiellen


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hi Heidithat's what we are trying to establish at the moment--whether it works or not. A few people have posted good results, but then with IBS, it's renowned to have good results with holding your nose and standing on one leg and whistling. In other words, it can be very hard to find out what works, as their can be so many variables, such as stress levels,.Most people will try something to find a) it doesn't work, because they don't try it for long enough, and so it's never given a decent go







it works in the short-mid-even long term, and then suddenly stops.c)maybe even worsen symptoms, or change symptom type. (eg from a D to a C type). Any of these things can happen spontaneously anyway, so it's damned difficult to isolate any particular med/diet/therapy etc as THE cure. It's all very confusing! However, having said that, most people have done or would try virtually anything, and many have spent alot of time, money, and hopes on snake oil and sympathies. But, it really is true with IBS that one man's snake oil is another man's snakeskin purse, even if only temporarily.My discoveries with Oregano oil so far is that what is being sold isn't always necessarily 'pure' oil, that sometimes the plant is confused with a species of Thyme, and/or it is also 'cut' with Thyme oil. Now the thing here is that Thyme ALSO demonstrates (in vitro) antibacterial properties. So anyway, it's too long to go into here, but I'm trying to track some pure stuff down. HTHMetaphorica(and please let's keep this thread as a holding place for Oil tryers to post, and not let it get hijacked again arguing theory)thanks.


----------



## sayyousayme (Nov 12, 1999)

Hi, for everyone who is going to post in this thread:Just a little suggestion. When you post, would you tell us where you got the oregano oil or what the brand is. there are so many kinds and looks like some worked, some did. Thanks.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Well, for better or for worse, I took my first dose of oregano oil before lunch. I only took one drop and put it in water. It felt kind of burning when going down my throat, but I washed it down with some more water and the burning sensation dissapeared. It's definitely doing something, my tummy has been feeling really weird all afternoon and evening. I felt kind of nauseous for a little while this afternoon, but only for about 10 minutes or so. After that I just have been less hungry than usually. I guess I'll find out tomorrow morning. I'll keep you all posted of how I'm doing. I think tomorrow maybe I should wait until the evening to take it.Oh, I'm taking the liquid form from North American Herb & Spice Co., it's mixed with olive oil.Edith


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2001)

Hi all,The oil I'm using is pure essential oil produced by a Belgian company. I don't think it is available outside Belgium but I'll post the fax number anyway so that you could try.SJANKARA8700 tieltBelgiumFax: 051/40.63.11I take one shot a day with 3 drops.My bowel movements went from 10 to less than 5 a day. Feel less bloated.







A bit more gas though.







Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Peter,Could you also give us their phone number, please. Thanks. I'm not sure if anybody else here in the US would be interested in that, but since I speak Dutch, and have a cheap long distance carrier for Belgium (because I call my family and friends over in Belgium regularly), it would be easier for me to just call them if I wanted to contact them.Thanks again,Edith


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

OK, I have found a supplier of pure oil.It's Young Living essential oils. May want to look them up online. I am not endorsing them in any way, and I am certainly not involved in their MLM. However, I got in contact with Kenya, the original poster, and one of the oils she tried oil came from them. (just to put to rest any more doubts about her sincerity, she did NOT suggest I sign up with them, or buy the oil from HER or anything else that might indicate she was only trying to market it, as some people suggested on her original thread--incidentally, I tracked HER down, people with something to sell generally chase others) anyway, they even with shipping, you save about five bucks compared to GNC. There are a couple of other companies around, too, but since I am in Utah and they happen to be here, I'm going to try them.


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

Flux,


> quote:Actually, don't we all know that homeopathic treatments never kick in?


I have to disagree. Not all medicines are synthetically created in a lab. Where do you think most modern medicines originated from? If eating certain plants, roots etc...can kill you, why can't they cure you?P.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

My appologies for going off topic again but this response needs to be addressed IMO.plm--Homeopathic remedies are DIFFERENT from herbal remedies.Herbal remedies have actual herb parts in them.Homeopathic remedies should only have water molecules in them some of which have been exposed to the actual herb parts. The dilution factors exceed Avagadro's number usually several times over so the original thing being diluted is statistically unlikely to have even one molecule of it in the bottle that you buy. (current homeopathic theories tend to suggest that water has memory and remembers what molecules it's been exposed to, my question is why doesn't my tap water remember and why doesn't tap water cure everything).K.[This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 06-01-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2001)

Kmottus is right on this-there is a BIG distinction between herbal remedies/natural remedies and homeopathy.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

This issue might be important, but why is it starting up here again? Can't you move it and start another thread? You're more likely to get found/ generate interest under a good, appropriately named heading, than you are in this thread, anyway.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Ok, now that we have established that Oregano oil is not an homeopathic remedy, and such topic should now be started on another thread dedicated to the that, we now return to the main program, which is, is it working or not, and what are people's experiences of it.Now, my report, and some answers to some discrepancies.Apparently Oregano oil is made up of two phenols, Carvarcrol and Thymol which are antibacterial, antispasmodic. Now, one of the things I came across was just how varied the price of the oil was, and the quality of purity between brands. This *may* be one factor as to people's varying results...personal, individual responses to a therapy being accounted for, of course. Some Oils are apparently cut with carrier oils, such as olive, and others are labelled oregano, but are in fact a species of Thyme, which, although considered effective, isn't nearly so potent as the species Origanum Vulgare. Secondly, there is a wide variation in the ratio of Thymol to Carvacrol across species of oregano, depending on where they came from. The least you need to know is this: Buy and oil that is a minimum of 50% phenol, with 40% coming from carvacrol. The species must be origanum vulgare. Since it's far too strong to take neat anyway, don't worry if there is a carrier oil, like olive, just make sure that the bottle guarantees what I put above. Onto my first experiences. I bought a bottle in Wild Oats today. This is mixed with olive oil, and meets the above minimums, $19.00, which is much cheaper than GNC.The bottle reads take 2-4 drops x3 per day. Having read everyone else's experinces, I erred on the side of caution and have thus far taken 2 drops in water, twice. I did not experience any of the burning or burping that others did, but holy ****, this oil isn't to be thrown on salad! As others have reported, you can definately 'feel' something in your stomach. In fact about 10 minutes after I took it I felt a slight, though not unbearable nausea. Since I normally have a cast iron stomach in spite of IBS, this surprised me. I would say that anyone who is underweight and eating poorly to ease in really slowly, maybe only one drop, as the nausea may be enough to stop you eating. I'm not kidding, this stuff is really powerful. I was interested to hear that many people reported more gas. In my case, I eat far too many cruciferous vegetables than is good for me, (I don't treat my IBS very well)so I figured it would be interesting to see what happens there. After only 2 doses, I can report that there is an easing of gas and bloating. I'm still farting like a trooper, but it just feels more natural and comfortable. Now, one other application. I have just been given a case of thrush, which means I'm candidal at the moment, which I haven't had for about 2 years. Oregano oil is meant to be seriously combatant there, so I will see what happens. I am not going onto an anticandida diet, I like my food too much, though I had been a bit naughty and out of the usual diet lately with a bit of beer and wine and chocolate, so I will back off on that and just do the standard topical treatments--but the fact that I have it externally indicates to me that it's in my gut, so we'll see with the Oregano oil there. some people mentioned the gas they get with it: my only theory is that anytime intestinal flora is changed, there is a change in gas. For instance, people moving from a high pro high fat diet to a vege one, have a change in gas. And vice versa. Both going to/from one predominant diet to another affects intestinal flora, good, bad, or indifferent--either way, odiferous and copious gas is common. If oregano kills off candida and other bacteria, and changes the environment, this makes sense. Hope this helps.Will report tommorrow.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I have to admit I have not been following this to thouroughly, but the reason behind taking it is to kill bacteria yes? If that is the reason wouldn't it kill all bacteria good and bad?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2001)

Eric,Yes I wondered about the good bacteria. After reading other posts and talking with other people, it's been suggested that I eat soy yogurt (or dairy if I wish), take acidophillus, probiotics, etc. while I take oregano oil.I think this is a good idea for all, although I've had amazing results without eating any yogurt, acidophillus. Can I say this? - not being a physician.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Ok, here goes my report so far. I took 1 drop in some water yesterday before lunch, and like metaphorica, I was nauseous from it, though not right away, but about 3 or so hours later. It only lasted about 10-15 minutes, but was actually pretty bad. I was teaching at that time, and felt so uncomfortable I had to go to the bathroom for a little while. I really thought I was going to throw up. But I didn't. I couldn't eat much dinner, but when I wanted to go to bed I was starving and ate quite a bit and was fine. This morning I had 2 BM, the first upon awakening was more normal than I have had in a very long time, the second after breakfast was a bit looser again, but not real D. I have been feeling pretty good all day, but since I had to teach again this afternoon, I decided to wait to take more oregano oil. This time I'll take it right before going to bed, hoping I'll just sleep through that nauseous stage. I'm trying to decide wether to take 1 or 2 drops.For the first time in a long time I didn't take any imodium (had been on 1/2 to 3/4), but I did take my usual 3 calcium pills today. I didn't take the imodium because I figured the oregano oil would kill off some bad bugs, stopping everything up with imodium might not be the right thing to do right now.I'll keep you posted on how it goes. Edith


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2001)

Hi Edith,The bottle didn't mention any phone number. However, I didn't buy it directly at that company. I bought my oil via the following nature store:Natuurhuisde zonnevlechtDorpsstraat 14a8490 JabbekeTel. 0478/27 69 46As I heard the oil also might kill the good bacteria I'm taking two supplements to keep the amount of good bacteria at a certain level. I donï¿½t know if it is the right amount though, so Iï¿½m guessing. Iï¿½m taking as much as is written on the box to keep a healthy supply of good bacteria in the colon.One more thing about the oil. To prove it is very powerful stuff, drink the oil with some water from a plastic cup and leave the cup empty for some hours. Then fill it again with water and you will see the oil will have eaten its way through the plastic. I also licked my lips recently after I had just drunk the oil. Bad idea !! For some minutes it felt like my lips were going to explode.







Regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Great info Metaphorica! Where did you find all of this?? If it's online, could you post us the link(s)? Also, you said to make sure that at least 50% is phenol, and 40% carvacol. Do you know if carvacol is the most potent one of the phenols, so is it good to have more of it than of the thymol? The one I bought says it has 70 to 75% carvacol. BTW, after my 2nd shot of oregano oil (1 drop again) last night, there seems to be a change for the better. It is still kind of early to tell for sure, but so far so good. No imodium at all yesterday, and so far I only had 1 BM, and it was actually quite hard. Now that's a big change; for the last 2 months I have had D if I don't take imodium, and loose stools if I take 1/2 to 3/4 of an imodium a day. If I took more than that, I was constipated for one day, and then got the rebound effect (lots of D) the next day. I took another drop of the oil this morning after breakfast. The only bad thing is that I can't eat as much with it as usually b/c of the nausea, so I lost a pound (had slowly been gaining a little bit of weight). But I think it's worth it if I can finally stop that D! I am (as I have been for a while now) taking probiotics also. Edith


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hi there, my report for the day, but first to answer a few questions.Eric, yes the oil *will* kill off good bugs as well, so it might be prudent to take whatever replacements with that. Secondly, the reason for taking it? Not necessarily to kill off bacteria, although that may be desirable in cases of D where that kind of thing is componding the issue,-but it also has powerful antispasmodic effects, and it is this I am chasing. Also, as I'm C, if rotting fruit in gut is causing a candidal build up, (ok, that and a bit of a beer binge) (as evidenced by my current bout of thrush) then I can benefit from oregano's anti candida effect too. BTW, speaking of which, a few years ago I had a serious and rare infection which required me to take antibiotics everyday for two years. I couldn't afford acidopholous etc all the time, so I just didn't take it. I'm still undecided about it right now.Edith-I'll see if I can find the links again, but it's more or less an extrapolation of a number of different sources and looking for consistencies, discrepencies, ad-speak etc, and whittling out and summarising of all that the most pertinent info. It took me a while! I'm a freelance writer, so sourcing info, picking out the bull**** then breaking it into the most useful parts is what I do. In answer to your question, yes, Carvacol is the more potent of the phenols, and the one to be sure you have at least 40% of it, but you must have a TOTAL of 50% phenol. THE OTHER 10% MUST BE THYMOL. For example, if the bottle just says, 90% Pure Oregano oil, that sounds like a pretty good deal, and sounds pretty potent, after all, 90% oregano and only 10% carrier oil? What a find! Not necessarily. If that 90% of pure oil is made up of say, only 22% Carvacol, then in essence (couldn't resist the pun), you have a bottle of mostly Thymol, which still might work, but it's not classed as a therapeutic dose of oregano. And this can happen. Variations of C to T in any particular crop of Origanum Vulgare depending on it's origin, can vary widely. So, for people who are buying it over the net (or anywhere else, for that matter) I'd be asking for the % breakdown of Carnavol to Thymol, and if they can't tell you, go elsewhere. Edith, the one you bought is correct, since it has over 50% total phenol, all, according the label, made of carnavol.(there may indeed be more phenol, since it doesn't actually tell you if or how much Thymol is in there. The Thymol is good stuff, too, remember).ok, questions answered, I'll post report in next post.







HTH


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Puff, pant, day 2.This morning I again took 2 drops on empty stomach (pre-coffee, even!), this time, no nausea. I took 2 again mid-morning, again, no nausea, though I did get a little, though tolerable burping that someone else spoke of having. BM's are pretty much the same (ie, pebbles and snakes, non-existent, so there's not much to report there. I am still a bit gassy, and my stomach feels a bit strange and 'full'. This may be purely co-incidental, but I seem to have lost my appetite for sweets. I wanted to add that for anybody out there who is thinking oregano oil is the answer to weight problems as an appetite suppressant, think again.Firstly, the suppressing effect comes from a slight nausea, which is not a very nice, nor effective way to lose your appetite. As soon as it goes away, (and it does )you are immediately hungry. Thirdly, it will not keep any serious foody (like me) from eating.And lastly, even chemical appetite suppressants/diet drugs are known to only work for a brief window of time, after which the body adjusts more and more of these addictive and nasty drugs need to be taken. I wager it is the same with oregano oil. The body will adjust to it, and stop having the appetite effect. It may also be only temporary for IBS, too, but let's see. In case one is thinking, 'just take more oil', to lose weight, DON'T. It is neuro-toxic in above recommended doses. For permanent weight loss, I recommend dumping the self hate in exchange for self-love, speaking softly to oneself, and a daily commitment to care and nurture the body in eating, and enjoyable movement.Soapbox is free, now.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

And one more thing---burning through a plastic cup?Sheesh! And to think some people only drink Coke. :0


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Thought this might be of interest to those trying the Oregano Oil. I mentioned it to a correspondent who does a lot of research, (Jackie, sometimes posts on this board). Haven't got around to using it myself yet 'cause I'm being stool tested shortly so don't want anything to maybe influence results, after that though will try. "Oil of Mediterranean oregano Oreganum vulgare was orally administered to 14adult patients whose stools tested positive for enteric parasites, Blastocystis hominis, Entamoeba hartmanni and Endolimax nana. After 6 weeks of supplementation with 600 mg emulsified oil of oregano daily, there wascomplete disappearance of Entamoeba hartmanni (four cases), Endolimax nana(one case), and Blastocystis hominis in eight cases. Also, Blastocystis hominis scores declined in three additional cases. Gastrointestinal symptoms improved in seven of the 11 patients who had tested positive for Blastocystis hominis." Like I said Jackie does good research and her whole site is always worth reading by anybody, no matter what there problem, so if you haven't seen it yet, give it a look. http://bara.idx.com.au/dfragilis/links.htm


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Forget to say that she (Jackie) sent me back that little bit of information on the "Oregano Oil'. It's not mentioned on her site (as yet) so don't know exactly where she got it from.


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

I took the oil of oregano/oregamax two years ago after reading about it here in the forums. I used both the oil and the capsuls interchangably. I understand beside being an antibacteria its also antufungal. At first it seemed to do nothing but I kept on taking it after 2 weeks it really kicked in and I have been sympton free since. Besides the oregano products I also used flax seed and caltrate. After about a year I stopped taking all of them. It has been 2 years and I have remained symptom free all this time. I must add about a year ago I changed to a lo carb diet which is when I stopped the medication. I had had IBS D for almost 10 years quite severe, painful and definitely impacting on my life. Soooooooooooooo I feel it is worth a try. I found the capsuls easier to take then oil which gave me heartburn and my understanding was they were interchangable. ------------------ï¿½ï¿½ wherever you go there you are


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Does anyone have an abstract on this being an antispasmatic. I would like to read that.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Eric, it's mentioned as being antispamsodic on a number of the sites I accessed: again, one needs to be careful of claims, since it's also mentioned along with arthritis, coughs, indigestion, rheumatism, athlete's foot, lost cats, falling NASDAQ stocks, government cover-ups, you know, usual, blanket-type cure all stuff. One other thing I've noticed with it: I am highly strung, and it seems to be a bit calmative. Of course, one could say that's just because of a feeling of actually 'doing something' about my IBS, whereas up until now I've really only taken psyillium, meditation, tried to avoid coffee, alcohol and chilli (my main triggers) and just put up with the C and the incessant RHS pain.So far, today, 2 drops pre-breakfast, no nausea. In fact I am finding that my early morning dose has no side-effects, and today being day 3, I handled it better. Yesterday I found my second dose a little more discomforting. Tommorrow I will up the ante and try a 3rd dose. No change in BM's, (still just a token morning offering) but I'm not really expecting that, since it seems to be D people who need and experience the reduction in BM's, although on a bad day where I'm dropping pebbles and snakes all day, I could certainly use the 'just go once'. As for antispasmodic, I can report today a definite reduction in RHS pain. At the same time though, yesterday I strained a back muscle, and because this pain is radiating, and because colon pain can often radiate to the back, it's harder to tell. But the frontal, 'tight', twisted pain I constantly live with has eased a bit, and I do confess, I've had a bit too many coffees and decafs this morning, which normally twists me up. Can somebody please encourage me to not do this so that I can make this experiment really work?







PS very bad gas first 2 days, both in odour and quantity, none today, so far. but it's still only 10.40 am, and I am, as usual, liable to eat my bad brassicas later on. Will report later.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Ok, not sure what to think anymore. I thought I was doing better the last couple of days, but now the D is worse again. Thursday and Friday I only took 1 drop. Yesterday I took 2 drops, 1 in the morning and 1 at night. I have to admit that I also changed to a different brand of probiotics yesterday, which I guess what not a smart thing to do, now I don't know if the D is caused by that or by taking that 2nd drop. Argg... So now I'm trying to make up my mind what I should change back, the probiotics or back to 1 drop of oregano oil. I don't want to change both back again at the same time or I still won't know what causes what.Any input on that? Could 1 drop possibly be enough for me and 2 drops too much???Also, that pins and needles feeling in my bowels got worse again.Thanks for any advice.Edith


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

EdithI would drop back on the oil rather than the probiotics. I think you have to ease into it slowly. Today (day 4) I took 3 drops this morning rather than 2. I just feel ok to up the dose until I get to 4. It's interesting you speak of a pins and needles feeling, I've been getting a kind of internal 'itching' in my colon, if you can get such a thing. Also, last night, did have an attack of RHS pain, but it was nothing out of the orinary, and not surprising, I WAS doing naughty things with my food yesterday. Also, BM's, what there is of them, have a sour odour.How long have you been on the oil?


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Metaphorica (and everyone else),Thanks for the reply. I actually decided to take 2 drops of the oil again yesterday, and went back to taking the probiotic combination I took the days before Saturday (= 3 capsules of the Jarro-dophilus - 3.36 billion organisms each - and 1 capsule of the PB8 - 14 billion each). Saturday I decided to take 2 caps of the PB8 and nothing else, which is in fact more organisms total per day than the combination I was taking before. Anyhow, today I am somehow constipated believe it or not! I had one very small BM and it was VERY hard. I have also not taken any imodium since Thursday, and am now having to cut back on the calcium (only too 1 1/2 pills today, instead of the usual 3 per day). I am really hoping this is a breakthrough for me. The diet and supplements I've been on for the last 2 months really should make anybody constipated, yet I was still having D every day (allbeit only 1 or 2 BM's a day). Basically my diet has been consisting of white rice, hard-toasted white fat-free bread, banana's, honey and 98 to 100 % fat-free protein (eggwhites, slices of turkey breast, groung turkey(the 99% fat free kind), occasionally baked chicken breast), and somehow I did really well with salmon 2-3 times a week also. And that's it! I can't even begin to tell you how excited I am at the idea of being able to eat other things!!! I had a tiny little bit of reduced-fat cheese today...I will keep you updated on how I'm doing. I am sticking with 2 drops a day for now, maybe I'll up that dose to 3 drops tomorrow, not sure yet.Peter (Boesie), how have you been doing the last few days? Still some improvement?Take care,Edith


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

Edith,Just my two cents here:Bananas made my IBS worse, believe it or not?!? The Naturopath I was seeing when my IBS was out of control told me something about Bananas and fermentation in the gut.Anyway, sounds like you are doing better and you have hope. I only use the oregano oil about 2 or 3 times/week now. Take care,Kenya


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

One more thing Edith, I do eat bananas now







K


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2001)

Hi all,Have been more constipated these last few days. 2 or 3 bowel movements a day, but no spasms. Didn't have D, but still feel the urge to go to. Feeling a bit bloated at the moment. Also cut back the dosis oil to 4 or 5 times a week, 3 drops a day. Perhaps I should increase it again ?Any ideas ?Regards,Peter...(D& at the moment more C type)


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Well, anybody who says that oregano oil is snake oil and won't do anything obviously hasn't tried it yet. This stuff is very potent! I am not constipated anymore, b/c I only took half of my normal dose of calcium, and didn't eat any rice yesterday. My BM was a little bit softer than normal at the end, so I'll probably take an extra half calcium pill today, and maybe a little bit of rice, but I don't want to overdo it again. I am thinking to maybe take 2 drops of the oil this morning, or I could take a single drop a third time. Guess I will decide on that later.I have to say it does still make me more gassy and a bit more bloated at times. But I seem to remember someone said that it's normal to have more gas if you change the bacteria population in your gut, so if this oil does kill off bad bacteria, then that makes sense.Peter, unfortunately I'm not sure what to advice you on the dose. I think we're all trying to make the best guesses here as to how much to take. Kenya, I want to thank you for posting your original post! I know you got some very negative response to it too, and I'm sure that wasn't very pleasant. But I for one am happy you did. I think this may really be helping me too. Thanks again!Edith


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

OK, Lab rat number 3 reporting:But I seem to remember someone said that it's normal to have more gas if you change the bacteria population in your gut, That was me, Edith.







Yesterday I upped the dose to 3 drops, 3 times per day. No nausea, just the occasional burp (and I do know what Peter means about not licking your lips---don't kiss anyone!). Yesterday I was a good girl with the caffeine and decaf, and absolutely no spasms--not because of the no caffeine, but because of the oil, I've had too many coffee free days and still spasms, the feeling is different. Today, (day 5 I think anyone counting for me?!. The gas has subsided a bit, though I do get a bit bloated, but the bloatign has a different feel to it, a different quality. It's not as unpleasant. I am also pre-menstrual, so I'm taking that into account. As for BM's, I am C, and I am still C, though what I move, if it was in greater quantity, would be considered almost D, it's quite soft. There is still a slightly sourish odour. I have to agree with Edith--this stuff DOES do something. At least, it has so far. I am quite pleased with it. At some stage I might try the olive oil cure, because my diet is very low fat, and it may well be this that makes me C.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

....And Kenya, thanks for stopping by again, and all the inf, and especially for introducing us to this stuff. Hope things are well with you, and that I managed to answer your tooth question.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2001)

Something went wrong. I took three additional drops yesterday evening. Later that evening I had D and since then my tummy hurts a lot and I feel bloated. I have to admit I feel very tired and stressed. I hope it is because of that. Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Peterthree additional drops on top of what?In one dose?Tired meaning depressed or tired meaning a definite change in physical energy?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2001)

Lately I was taking one dosis of 3 drops a day but yesterday I took a second dose of 3 drops. I don't think it is because of the oil because I have been taking it for more then two weeks now without problems.It's not depressed, I don't have any energy anymore. I have been feeling like this for a long time. I have a sleeping disorder for which I'm going to a sleep clinic next week.I have to find a new appartment within 2 months and I think the additional stress (on top of the stress I get from work) is giving me the stomach aches.Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Peter,I think an extra 3 drops in one hit is 2 drops too many--you need to only up your dose one drop at a time. Also, I understand about your sleep disorder. I was very close friends with a guy who had one, and I got to know just how difficult it was for him--insomnia looked like paradise compared to this. To encourage you, I have to say though, he overcame it. It did take alot of work over 2 years, of using tapes and seeing a clinical hypnotist who specialised in it. When I knew him, it was still the cause of difficulty, but he was much, much better. So, you can get through it. I in fact learned alot from him about how to deal with sleep problems myself, if/when I got any. the point is, even though it may feel terrible, I urge you don't ever give in to the feeling that you will never overcome it. he told me all about what it was like, and I know it's the tiredness itself causes those feelings; they aren't YOU. I sincerely hope things start looking up for you. I send healing to you for your life right now.Metaphorica


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Ok, here goes my report. Seems like we're some kind of a miniature study case...







I'm almost scared of saying it (for fear it won't be so good tomorrow...), but I had 1 perfectly normal BM this morning! It has been so long, I barely remembered what that was. I am up to 1 drop 3x/day since yesterday. The bloating has also been less today, and I didn't have that pins and needles feeling at all today. I am also adding more and more "normal" foods to my diet, but trying to do it slowly. Today I had some more fat-reduced cheese, and I just finished a really yummy dinner: spaghetti with stir-fried veggies and ground turkey and a tiny little bit of spaghetti-sauce (store bought!). So hopefully that won't have ruined things. I am still taking some calcium, but not the full dose anymore. And I've been off imodium for almost a week now!Something weird is going on though, and I'm not sure if I'm the only one having this. Metaphorica, did you say a few days ago that you had thrush in your mouth? And if so, was that after you started the oil? The reason why I'm asking is because this morning I woke up with a really bad sore on my tongue that I know is yeast, and a vaginal yeast infection is just starting too! I thought oregano oil is supposed to get rid of the candida, or maybe that's how it works, the yeast goes other places than your gut before it gets killed off for good??Anybody ever heard about that?I'm really not sure what to think anymore now. My bowels seem to be doing better and better, but now this?!Edith


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

As for me, I'm now on 3 drops per day. The gas has subsided, and last night a good BM, and today also, though also some pebbles and snakes. Have had some RHS spasm, but not enough to make me reach for the Atrobel. (Hycosamine mixed with 2 other things). I still think this stuff needs real time, like anything. I mean, AD's don't kick in for 3 weeks.How are you doing, Edith?


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Metaphorica,What does RHS stand for?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2001)

Thank you Metaphorica.Actually, I didn't take five drops at a time. I started of with 3 times 3 drops a day (morning, noon and evening), then after a week 2 times 3 drops a day (noon and evening) and latetely 1 time three drops a day (noon). The other day I also took three drops in the evening.My life was terrible when I just had IBS, but when the sleeping disorder kicked in, my life was really ****ed up (sorry). I wake up, struggle for life to stay awake 8 hours at work and go back to bed. No social life. But that's another problem. back to the oil.I just heard there is some virus going on here that causes stomach aches so I'm not relating my problems to the oil. My D went away and I still have few bowel movements a day.KKenya, thanks from me too. You've given me hope.Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Lab rat no. 3 in the very ad-hoc study, here :0Hi EdithRHS is Right Hand Side [pain], just about part of the whole IBS package. Mine is constantly there, but an 'attack' means it gets sharp, severe, and comes on out of nowhere, and feels like a hot poker being jabbed into me. I've been known to be in the middle of something and then just yelp because it catches me by surprise. Yes, I did say I had a candida infection. It was vaginal, and I had it BEFORE I started taking the oil. It was vaginal thrush, not oral, and I treated it with pessaries as I was starting the OO. I believe it was triggered by trying to be a bit too liberal with beers and wine over the previous weeks.(having said that, I'm not a heavy drinker, I just like the occassional drink, like most people). Beer then seems to make me eat more sweets, and more fruit, and well, you get the picture.Yes, OO does kill candida, but as you know, also your good bacteria. Can I point something else, out, too? You are changing and adding things to your diet, and as I mentioned before in another post, any changes in diet will change gut flora. I know you are really excited to be eating these other things again, but even if you didn't have a yeast infection, I would caution about changing your diet too quickly. It's great you are able to take less meds, but your system needs time to heal. IBS didn't happen overnight, I believe it results as a build up of a number of factors and years. Mine was at an all-time terrible stage about a year ago, before it got 'officially' diagnosed. Since then, it has got steadily better. Part of that has been a total lifestyle change--which has included moving overseas, to the US.Somebody very special picked me up and 'rescued' me, has taken alot of the burdens off my shoulders, and encourages me to heal. I've been here only 6 months, and I've noticed in that time a gradual, very gradual, improvement. Though it still wreaks havoc. As for the thrush, it may also depend on where you are in your cycle, and your stress level. I'd say do some over the counter pessaries, the probiotics, and stay off fruit and anything with sugar (I'm not sure what your diet looks like). But again, Edith, it's really great it's working, I am so pleased for you, but please don't rush into a dietary overhaul too quickly. It's often frequently overlooked that changes in diet themselves is a STRESS on the body, even good changes and often, psychologically.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hi Peter,Forgive me if I wasn't clear-- I wasn't suggesting that you'd taken 5 drops at a time, I understood it to be a second dose of 3 drops, in one hit, just as you stated. I am wondering, and perhaps you wrote it, why you started off so high and then dropped back? And also, how you determine how much your going to take, and when? (BTW, this isn't the 3rd degree!)As for what you describe with the sleep problem, that was EXACTLY what my friend experienced--it was also something that was very difficult to let other people know about. (I mean, how do you explain it to your boss--answer; you don't--just hope he doesn't notice). And things like that created extra stresses. He was a computer programmer--imagine having a job that required that kind of critical attention to detail and a sleep disorder. BTW, I'm really interested in the way we use language, and how it affects us. A sleep 'disorder' somehow implies that there is something 'wrong' with us, intrinsically. When in fact what you have is a sleep difficulty or an issue with sleep. It may sound like I'm playing with semantics and 'making light' of a very real and painful problem. But in my own experience, I have found that the way you term things is really important It can often help 'disassociate' the essential 'you' from a 'problem'. And thus, it and helps to tackle it. It takes a little time for this to work, but in my own life I found that when I started saying,(to myself and to others) "I have an ----issue", or "I am struggling with an X problem", I found it helped so that who I am isn't the problem, and thus, made it a little easier to see it as not part of me, and thus, gives more power to deal with it. It's not the answer, not by a long shot, but it's a little thing that can help.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Lab rat #3:Last night, had a beer with dinner, and an unusual meal, probably spicier and fattier than I wanted.This morning, full BM.I am PM, and am aware that it's not unusual for me to have one good one before I start.gee, the world knows my entire gynaecology and toilet habits and eating at the moment. Yep. guess that makes me a lab rat.







I am still on 3x3.Minor RHS pain.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2001)

I wanted to read some science or medical opinions about oregano oil, but I didn't find any substantiation for the claims made for it using metacrawler.com.ALL the hits were for companies -selling- it. The best and only I could do was http://oil-of-oregano.com/oregano/Medical-...ion-Oregano.htm This site, like all the other outfits selling oregano oil, quote the same doctor, Dr. Igram, about the wide range of conditions it's able to treat. He just happens to have written a book promulgating its alleged benefits. The sites also offer his book(s) for sale too.There really isn't much more substantiation, even that isn't glowing. The above link mentions a Dr. Duke (a phd; in what? from where?) who's suppose to be "an authority on healing and herbs", who has "great respect respect for oils of the mint family...". That's the big proof.It also quotes a MD from Greece, Dr. Boskori, who conducted a study of oregano extracts in 1996 and found them high in Vitamin E.That is the limit of medical proof for the use of oregano oil. It's suppose to have aromatherapy value too, but aromatherapy is as real as facilitated communication and therapeutic touch.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Yes, i agree, I found a plethora of sites that were commercial and selling it, and as I have posted previously, I stated that at the outright. But it's very hard to dismiss the testimony of one or two people who are not selling anything, and







for whom it's worked.But let's not throw the baby out with the bath water, here. Lack of apparent 'scientific' evidence is not necessarily a reason to discredit or refuse to try something. It may well be that like most things, they're too busy trying the drug route, (certainly more money in that)to turn attention to scientific studies. History is FULL of examples of things that have been completely overlooked, and the people who have benefited have to yell and scream to get the white coats to look their way. Mike's tapes are an example of this--how many people have benefited? How long has it taken for Mike to get the 'experts' to give it a decent trial? If that's all we ever stuck to, the grand god of science, nobody would get better, or discover, anything. Mostly, rumours start, and THEN science says, OK, let's look at this..not the other way around, (gee, what shall we do today? I know, let's test oregano oil). As the people here who are trying Oregano oil attest to, this stuff does do something, it does work--FOR US--so far. Just in what way or how much or for how long remains to be seen. Thank you for your comments, and your reference. It all goes in the pool of food for thought and resources to draw on. In the end, each has to way up for themselves, and decide what is, or is not, snake, oil, and what is, or is not worth pursuing for oneself.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Metaphorica,You couldn't have described my thoughts any better as to how I feel about Slantgrl's post. So thank you for that post. Wouldn't it be nice if they did some really good research studies on a lot of these herbal/natural remedies... I think there are a fair number of products out there that do deserve that, but you're so right, that's not where the money is! Unfortunately for us.Since you mentioned Mike's tapes, have you done them (or are you doing them)? I am actually seriously considering it, but wanted to give the oil of oregano a chance first. I guess I kind of like to know what helps, and if you try a lot of different things all at once then you really don't know. But I am still seriously considering the hypnotherapy tapes.You said you just moved to the US 6 months ago? Where are you from originally? As you might know from a previous post, I am originally from Belgium and moved to the US 5 1/2 years ago.I'll write my report for the day in a seperate post.Edith


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi all,Ok, here goes the report for the day of another rat lab







, day 8As I wrote before, I ate a few new things yesterday, plus I didn't take as much L-Glutamine (because of some posts on another thread on the BB that mentioned that a possible side-effect of too much of it could be mania!). I went back to my usual dose.My BM this am upon awakening was mostly normal, just a little softer than normal at the end. I have been more gassy and bloated today, and have been having the urge to go more frequently, but could only go little bits here and there during the day ("pebbles" as Methaphorica describes it). I had some leftover pasta for lunch, but other than that I've been pretty good today, and had more white rice again. I think you're right Metaphorica, I should try not to change my diet not too fast. I guess I just keep having that goal in mind of taking my hubby out to a nice restaurant for his birthday (on Father's day), but I'm not sure I'll make it.Overall, I am still doing better and better each day. Just 1 week ago, I was still having mild D WITH amodium and a very strict fat-free fiber-free diet! So I have made incredible process in just 1 week.I am not only taking oregano oil, I am also taking other supplements, but, I had been taking those for many weeks before, and they didn't help enough, although whenever I tried to stop or even cut down on one things got worse. These are the supplements I take: N-Acetyl-Glucosamine (750mg, 3x/day), L-Glutamine (500mg, 3x/day), garlic supplement (500mg, 3x/day), calcium carbonate (2 1/2 tablets of 600 each /day), multi vitamins, St-John's Wort (VERY low dose), royal jelly (500mg/day). Wow, listing them all like that, I feel like I'm taking a healthfood store!My yeast infections seem to be getting better without any additional meds. I have also had chronic sinus problems (infections) for many years. Actually now that I think about it, that started at about the same time as my IBS, about 4 years ago. Now my sinuses are draining all this gross stuff, but all the headaches and dizzyness from sinus pains are gone! It had been getting better the last few days. This feels really weird. Maybe I really did have a systemic candida problem, and that OO is killing it off??I am still struggling with some anxiety, but am trying to do some relaxation exercises (from a bood I have), and that helps a bit. My life is also kind of stressful right now, I just started taking a class at a local college (just for fun), and I have so much teaching to make up from when I was so sick about a month ago, so I hardly get a minute to myself all day.Sorry this post turned out to be so long.Take care,Edith


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Hislantgrl you really stepped in the frying pan. Don't you know that "one or two testimonies is all you need, plus when these one or two are also taking supplements and changing the dose up and down. Wow this sure beats any double blind study that has ever been done. I figure I will take a little heat off you because your new and don't know that you have to believe in everything from Caltrate to the newest snake oil posted. Tim(There is no cure yet)


----------



## Dennis (Jan 13, 1999)

OK...I've decided to jump into the fray! I am D-type IBS and have tried just about everthing else (including Darla's cure for those whom may recall) so, what the hey! I ordered and just received my bottle of OO (boy does it smell potent). I am a little confused as to all of your methods of taking this stuff. What is the definitive way to start off on this? One drop in a glass of water? Three times a day? Please advise and I will report back....dutifully....on my experiences!!! Cheers,Dennis.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Each of us have started with different doses. I wanted to take very slowly, and started with 1 drop in about 1/3 of a tall glass of water, only once a day. The first time I took it on an empty stomach, and was really nauseous for about 20 min. Now I take it about 1 hour after eating, and try to wait another hour before eating again, although I sometimes get too hungry before that and eat anyway.I have increased my dose slowly to 1 drop 3x/day for the last 3 days, but will go back to 2 drop a day today. I'm not sure, but I think 3 drops might just be too much for me; I am little and very light. With traditional medicine I only need half of the usual adult dose most of the time.I keep meaning to ask the others how they take it, with food, before or after a meal?Good luck, and keep us posted,Edith


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2001)

I determined my dosis on what kkenya wrote when she introduced the oil to the board. She wrote she took 4 or 5 drops in about a fourth of a glass of water and she did this about 4 times/day - or more if she was really having a bad day with IBS. As she said this was probably overkill, I deceided to start of with 3 drops 3 times a day and gradually decrease the dosis as time and symptoms went by.Metaphorica, it's probably just a coincidence, but I'm working in the computer industry also. I'm a SAP BC consultant. I'm glad you understand what I'm going through because nobody else here does. I'll keep your suggestion in mind trying to disassociate me from the problem. Back to the oil.Today I'm feeling better. Just one BM today, feeling just a bit bloated.I'll stick to 1x3 after lunch.Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hi Dennis,Pull up a rat wheel, grab some pellets to munch, and away we go! I'm type C. I started 2 drops x2 per day for the first 2 days on an empty stomach. The first day and the second morning I experienced the nausea, bloating, and really bad gas, which seems to be common. Please also note that at the time, before I started,( gee, might as well tell the world, now)I ALSO had vaginal thrush, which is indicative of candida in my system, so, my initial gas response makes alot of sense. After 3 days, no more gas, though the occassional bloating, but not uncomfortable like my usual IBS bloating. I always and still do, take it on an empty tum, though I can't see any reason why you can't take it with food, only that it's liable to affect your appetite, while your getting used to it. I think we all (except Kenya) found it to have anti-appetite affect to start with, but that didn't last long. After day 4, my appetite was raging, as normal. Can't speak for the others, here. Especially if you are having trouble keeping weight on, I would start with one drop x2 per day. Remember, if you get nausea, it's not really bad,(though Edith found it a bit more severe and it goes away after a day or 2. (it did with me).Gradually ease up the dose. This stuff IS potent, so make sure, as Peter found out, to NOT lick your lips afterward! So, I moved from 2x2 for 3 days, to 2x3 for a day, and then when I found I could handle that, I moved up to 3x3, which I'm on, now. (geez, can anyone remember how long I've been on this stuff?) I think I"m on day 7.HTH


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

thanks Tim. I think you gave a very succinct picture!


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Oh, BTW, Dennis...did you read my posts about the purity of the oil? If not, they're on page 2 of this thread, i think.Secondly, don't forget, take it in water, and then maybe a water chaser!I also want to thank the person who posted about 'Jackie with D.Fragilis website'. It WAS excellent reading, and just goes to show, even with proof, the medicos still don't want to look at something. J


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

My report:I have been really, really fatigued, more than usual. I figured it was PM. I wasn't looking for an answer (if we look, we always find one), but I happened to come across something that said that if you feel fatigue from taking OO, it's candida die-off. I'm not dyed-in-the-wool set on this explanation, but putting it in the billy for brewing, along with everything else.I also had some bad RHS 'attacks' yesterday. I was not despondent, because it could've been the meal I'd eaten the night before, beer and cajun fish, which was too fatty and spicey for my liking, but I pushed through it. Also, I have noticed that RHS attacks are likely to happen PM. And, for those who has been silently observing and cheering me on with my progress...(I know you're out there) don't look so glum...I'VE ONLY BEEN ON THIS STUFF 7 DAYS. The remarkable thing about OO is just how quickly it starts to work, so, when there's a minor setback down the track, it can make you question the whole thing. Gee. We're willing to take a doctors word when he says, 'the antidepressants won't kick in fully for 3 weeks', and we ride it out, but when it's something else, and the time indefinite, we are willing to throw it out as useless. Makes you think, doesn't it? I seem to find that people who report good results with this talk about improvements after 2 weeks. And I think any therapy has got to be given alot longer than that--whether it's Ezekiel Bread, Prunes, or stroking your cat 3 times a day. Am I a die-hard, convinced OO is the answer and everyone must try it at all costs person? Not at all. This is actually the first time I've tried anything, other than Hycosamine, which my doctor recommended, and laxatives, when I've needed. And all I can say is that it's my body, and I'm willing to just be an 'experiment' and let others witness and decide for themselves. In the short term, OO has been good at diminishing spasms. As for BM's, as I'm C, I haven't had enough of them over time to notice anything really different, yet. Who can say what will happen longer term? But I'm open to that. Again, I could probably REALLY help things along if I got a little more serious about my coffee and decaf habit. (plus boozy cajun meals). Perhaps you are wondering, 'if it hurts her, why doesn't she just stop doing that stuff?". Good question. Because, unlike D types, where you can get a pretty much instantaneous reaction for any indiscretion, I may not go into spasm for 3 days, by which time I've forgotten that I had fun with wine, and by this time, I'm being 'good'. And there are days when I get away with it completely (I hasten to add, 'appear to get away with it'). Like D types, at one time I would drink coffee and get pain in minutes...pretty good deterrent. Because I don't 'pay' until some time after the fact, it makes it that much easier to get slack. gee, I've gone on and on again. oops.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2001)

Who needs scientific proof? Thousands of people -believed- facilitated communication existed. There was no such thing. It never existed. It was bunch a hooey. (No drug companies were involved.) Who needs scientific proof? Thousands of people believed in therapeutic touch. It was even taught in BSN nursing programs. A 10 year old girl's science fair project blew it out of the water. It never existed. It was a bunch of hooey. (No drug companies were involved here either.)I've got news for you. You really don't need oregano oil... if you're wearing the right color crystal, or copper bracelet, or magnetic shoe inserts. They'll all work for you or anyone else who doesn't need any proof.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2001)

Very good posts Metaphorica...I've enjoyed reading yours and Edith's progress.God, I hope you don't really consider the angry people that post like TIM or slantedgirl. It's funny how many people really get a sick satistaction from other people's failures. They cannot wait for you to post that the oregano doesn't work after all so they can jump with glee, as petty tyrants tend to do. Maybe it's sociopathic behavior on their part? I mean, why would they care if you're trying a non-medicial substance to help yourself. Are they the controllers of all IBSer's in this world? This board? I believe they think they are.Whatever their problem is, it's destructive to them only and every time they post their anger, it only reveals what they are. Much of healing IBS lies in our own minds (in addition to medicine and natural remedies) and letting anyone's anger get to you only gives them command.The true hero's are people like you that take seemingly non-risky (but god oregano is harsh) substances because you're just F****** tired of IBS. That's what I did. I would still be trying anything I heard might work, within reason.God knows Tim or the other one, or even someone else will have some more harsh words - for me this time - but I really think that they're interesting, if not ridiculously absurd. I actually enjoy reading misguided, hate-filled diatribe.Keep up the postiveness please Metaphorica.Thomas


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Thank you slantgrl!!!!


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

thomassts who is angry? I guess if you disagree your angry. How will you know if it works? The people trying the oil are up and down on the dose. Blaster is doing the Atkins diet and someone else is taking all kinds of different herbs. So thomassts answer this if it works for someone does it work by itself or with a combo of other stuff? What dose would be right? That is why the results will mean nothing. The drug companies spend a lot of money doing studies. Oh by the way reread your post sounds to me your the one who is angry.Tim(There still is no cure yet)


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

slantgirl wrote: I've got news for you. You really don't need oregano oil... if you're wearing the right color crystal, or copper bracelet, or magnetic shoe inserts. They'll all work for you or anyone else who doesn't need any proof.REALLY? Oh, ****, *slap head* so that's what I've been doing wrong. They only work IN THE CORRECT COMBINATION. why didn't I realize this before? Gee, do you know where I can buy them?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2001)

My god Tim - now calm down.It is very easy to get you upset, isn't it?I expected you to come back at me though. Yes, you're right - my posts just reeks of anger doesn't it? I should be more thoughtful.


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Metaphorica you still don't get it. The copper bracelet may work if your changing other stuff and giving the credit to the bracelet. Why don't you do a real test. Just do the oil for a set period of time. Do the same dose for the whole time. Then stay away from GNC and don't change anything(Diet,Stress,or Exercise) just do the oil. Then you wouldn't be given a hard time because you would have some proof to backup any claims you make. I'm not angry with anyone but the way your doing this oil isn't going to prove anything. This oil may be the greatest thing for ibs but we may never know because it may not work the way your testing it. That would be a real shame for everyone. That is the point I have been trying to get across. Tim(There still is no cure yet)


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2001)

Hello all:I'm new writing a post to this board, but I've been following many threads; especially this one.Tim, why do you try to control what people are trying to do to help themselves? You come across as a complete control freak, then someone calls you to the table and you act as if suddenly you care. Spare everyone. I don't thing anyone cares for your negative posts. Why do you keep posting? (oops maybe I don't want to hear your boring answer).Metaphorica; what you're doing is terrific. There was an earlier post by "hmmmmmmm" who has been symptom free for a few years after taking both the oil and the "oregamax." He's a senior member and I'm surprised he didn't get more feedback.I've taken the oil for over a year and have been almost symptom free since. I still have my IBS-c (but only very occasionally) and it's usually when I've been a bad girl with food.Once again, thank you for your keeping us informed. And please, put the ignore on the negative people.Maggie Kang


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Please let's not get off track again here. Let's just leave those angry and bitter people for what they are, angry and bitter! I really agree with Thomassts, that part of the healing of IBS lies in the mind. So I have no intention of giving up and/or resent healthy people and IBS people that do things to improve their quality of life. I for one intend to find something (even if it's not a "cure") to at least make my IBS manageable. And I really do believe that a positive and hopeful attitude is equally as important an ingredient as all other traditional and natural remedies.To all of you who have posted angry messages and probably will post more, this will be my only reaction to all of them. Now that you know how I think about YOU (since you've made it so clear on so many occasions how you think of ME, I thought I owed you at least that), I will completely ignore all future negative, angry or bitter posts. To be honest with you, I don't think this is the place for that.I still hope you can find your "cure". Take care,Edith


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

I just started with a long post, twice, and lost it, and unfortunately, Tim has jumped in. Tim, I have not not 'got it' as you put it. Firstly, my post was to say that I didn't actually think you were angry when you responded to slantgirl or that you were/are angry with me. I thought you were making a rather wry, and perceptive comment about the culture of the lists, and now I'm too bloody tired to bother going into it.(remind me sometime) Secondly, I don't think you have been reading my posts very well at all.Firstly, I have only been using one oil, from wild oats, not GNC. Secondly, I have started with a dose and progressed from there, I have not gone back and fwd, always at roughly the same time of day. Incidentally, on that, doctors constantly tweak medication levels. I am on the same dose now as I have been for a number of days. And thirdly, who the hell ever said anything that this was about 'scientific proof?'. Guess what? If it 'proves' to work for me, then I couldn't give a rat's ass about anybody else. If it doesn't, I will be the first person to stand up on the boards and say, IT DIDN"T WORK FOR ME. And even then, how can I be REALLY sure? However, they are welcome to know what I did or didn't do, and then make up their own mind from there. Since I am not spending exorbitant amounts of money, my life is not severerly compromised or handicapped by this. Or maybe I should just shut-up, take the oil, never let anyone see what was happening. And, if it works for me, never tell anyone about it, because it hasn't been scientifically proven. So they never get to make the POSSIBLE CHOICE to try it for themselves. Or, then oneday jump on the boards and announce, IT WORKED FOR ME!!! How much credibility do you think that would have, then? At least this way I am being open and honest and transparent about what is happening, I'm not trying 'gloss' over anything, the bad days are there, too. Nor am I trying to establish that it's the last word in treatments. It's really up to you to choose whether you want to read it or not. And guess what? Have you thought about this? If someone oneday comes along and says OO is THE thing, and makes outlandish claims, everybody runs out to try it, well, we might already have 'evidence' here in the archives of what it did/didn't do to a couple of individuals. Thirdly, diet can be made stable, but stress can't. The only people who don't have stress are in the cemetry.I am doing the same diet, same meditation, same exercise as I was before. So as is much as humanly possible under uncontrolled environment.I am sorry that I cannot give you or slantgirl the 'proof' you require in a controlled environment scientific double-blind study.But please remember that any time doctors Rx drugs, they are really only 'flying blind', because they know they can't control the patient or the environment. Lastly, I want to make it clear that in my original response to slantgirl, I thanked her for the post, and said that it all goes into the pot for consideration. Because it is useful to know that someone has done their own research, and could not come up with what she felt were valid scientific studies. This is important to keep in mind.So, her post was not in vain. So, I take all that is said as valid and worth looking at.Some of your comments to thomas: I guess if you disagree your angryTo disagree does not automatically make one angryandThe drug companies spend a lot of money doing studies. you might enjoy reading a book called, "Trust Us, We're Experts".Lastly, and I really want you to take this in--I recognize and respect your and slantgirl's and anyone else's need for scientific proof. I always do alot of research on anything before I go near it, try it etc, both medically or anything else. This is, however, to be owned and recognized for what it is. Your need. And everyone varies in what they consider they need. A cancer patient has to weigh up options before they try anything. I honour and acknowledge that part of you that is protective and wants to make sure everything is water-tight according to some standards, and might be worried about what other people might try. I understand you don't want to be disappointed, or to see anyone else hurt or disappointed, especially if one has tried many 'promises'before. That's a great trait to have, it means you won't get ripped off (we hope) in this life, and you like to have certain things just so. Some people, however, like to sit, wait and watch. That too, is a smart way to go. But at some point, everyone has to make a decision about what they choose to do. For me,I have not tried zillions of things and been exhausted by (yet another) failure. So you see, it's far easier for me to do this. Neither is it costing me an arm and a leg, compromising my lifestyle, my marriage, or anything else. As far as I can tell, neither is it hurting me. And noone has come to me with any guarantees, promises, or otherwise. So you see, it SUITS me to try this. I could go on and on about scientific blunders, but then, I would only make myself look woo woo and antiscience, and we could get into a big debate and throw things and url's back and forth, but for what? For every argument for, we can dig up and equal argument against. when, in fact, I am very much hard-facts driven. I have to be, I'm a copywriter by trade, so I know all the sales talks and pitches--it's my job to--I write that guff!!!However, I make the choice that I do based on a number of factors that suit me at this time. I would much rather be upfront than covert about it. And again, I do wish I could grant you the scientific setting you require, but this is as it is. I am sure others can be trusted to make a responsible choice for themselves, which is, in the end, all anyone can do. I hope this clears up any miscommunication that might've happened, as always, by way of communication in text. thanks for listening.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Maggie: thanks so much for the encouragementEdith: beautifully spoken (and to answer your q's on a previous mssge which I missed) a) Australia I haven't tried Mike's tapes, if I had the resources, I would. I meditate and find when I don't the IBS is worse, which indicates to me I would a good candidate for mike's tapesand, no, your post wasn' too long I was glad your post was detailed and long, it gives a really good pictureThomas: thanks so much for your encouragementPeter: feel free to emailAND is there anybody feels I have missed a response to them?


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Thanks for your post Maggie! I'm glad to hear that the oregano oil helped you long term. Are you still taking it every day, or just occasionally?Here's my report. I guess this is day 10 for me. I am doing much better overall. The bloating is a lot less, no more pain, and no more D. My BM are still a bit on the soft side, but on 1 or 2 a day. I think I kind of reached a plateau of improvement the last few days, but I think that is to be expected. This week was also SO extremely stressful, with all the make-up lessons I had to teach, and starting that class at the college at the same time. The fact that I didn't have to take any imodium this week by itself is just a miracle, so I shouldn't complain about a plateau. A week ago half that stress level would have put me in the bathroom most of the day!! I did lose .5 lbs of the weight I've been gaining, but again, I know that's because of stress.I still have that urgency to go as soon as I wake up, and the anxiety that goes along with it though, and am seriously thinking about getting Mike's tapes. From the success stories I've read, I think it'll be worth the expense. But besides that, I feel so much better. My energy level has actually been going up. Sorry to hear your energy level went down, Metaphorica, but I'm sure that'll be temporary. Who knows what our systems are going through. I felt really tired for a few days in the middle of this week, but thought it was because my days were so crazy, but maybe not. The last couple of days I am feeling much better though. I am going for walks again with our dog, it's been SO long since I had the energy to do that. I am back down to 1 drop 2x/day, and will see how I do on that for a few more days. Like I said before, I am only 5'2" (1m58), and weigh 93 lbs (42kg) right now, which is actually 4 lbs more than a month ago! Anyhow, I never need high doses of anything.Take care,Edith


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Thanks thomassts for answering my questions. Oh yeah you didn't answer did you. Oh by the way I think I can post when I want. So thomassts if you can't answer the questions don't make a fool of yourself by making it a personnel attack. I didn't even need to put *****. I'm not a control freak, I just don't see how they can prove if it works doing it the way they are. That's right if you say it works without any proof it must work. I would like to know what is negative about asking for some kind of proof. I haven't attacked anyone just the method of testing mkang, but I think your attack is uncalled for plus no one called me to a table they just keep trying to make it personal. Well mkang how would you go about testing the oil you don't like the scientific way? I know that no one will answer the questions just keep attacking. I didn't say anything about Edith other then you can't take all kinds of herbs and say the oil is working.Tim(prove if there is a cure)


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2001)

I started oregano oil about 3 weeks ago........I remember the first night I had so many spasms that I knew this oil was doing something......Second day I had a bowel movement (Very bad C), so I was in my glory.......by the end of the first week my oral thrush had gotten alot better(now its almost non existent and I hardly get any spasms and my bowel movements are so much more frequent).........My diet/stress level/exercise is still the same.........Do I believe this stuff works..........YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!Kenya......THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU................you mentioned in your original post that you were eating yogurt....how much did you eat and does it have to be soy??


----------



## StayingAboveIt (Jun 4, 2001)

Oregano Research...Note: the following clearly states that oregano has not been tested thouroughly in clinical trials, but oregano does seem to have some interesting properties.Active constituents: This dried herb contains several active ingredients, including volatile oils (up to 3%), such as carvacrol, thymol, and borneol, plus flavonoids, rosmarinic acid, triterpenoids (e.g. ursolic and oleanolic acid), sterols, and vitamins A and C.4 The thymol and carvacrol content in oregano are responsible for its anti-microbial and anti-fungal effects.5 For example, a recent test tube study demonstrated that oil of oregano, and carvacrol in particular, inhibited the growth of Candida albicans far more effectively than a commonly employed antifungal agent called calcium magnesium caprylate.6 Clinical studies are needed to confirm these actions in humans.In addition to its anti-fungal action, and according to the results of another test tube study from Australia, oregano oil has a strong anti-microbial action against a wide number of bacteria, including Escherichia coli, Klebsiella pneumoniae, Salmonella enterica, and Staphylococcus aureus.7 Other test tube studies have shown that oregano from the Mexican (Lippia) species was more effective than the prescription medication tinidazol in inhibiting the parasite giardia (Giardia duodenalis).8 Moreover, the essential oils of oregano, thyme, cinnamon, and cumin were individually able to stop the growth of another food-borne pathogen called Aspergillus parasiticus. Higher concentrations of these essential oils were also able to stop the production of a potent poison from Aspergillus called aflatoxin.9 Together these facts suggest the essential oils found in oregano have an important role in preventing the spoilage of food and in reducing the risk of ingesting harmful bacteria, fungi, and parasites. Again, these actions have not yet been confirmed by human clinical trials.Taken from: http://www.gnc.com/wellness/natpharm/Herb/Oregano.htm


----------



## StayingAboveIt (Jun 4, 2001)

Also...The oregano mentioned is Oregano, Wild Majorum.Im not sure if others exist but it is worth noting...Also...the following is mentionedHow much is usually taken? Although little is known about the correct amount of oregano to use, sources suggest it can be used as a tea by placing 1 to 2 teaspoons of the dried herb in hot water and drinking it three times a day.10 The correct amount of the oil to use in the topical treatment of infection is not known at present.Are there any side effects or interactions? Oregano should not be used during pregnancy as it stimulates menstruation and may cause miscarriage.11 The oil should not be used internally. Topically, the essential oil of oregano is moderately irritating to skin but is a potent mucous membrane irritant. As such, it should not be applied topically to mucous membranes in greater than a 1% concentration.12 Children less than two years of age and persons with damaged or very sensitive skin should not use the oil topically.13References:1. Leung AY, Foster S. Encyclopedia of Common Natural Ingredients, 2nd ed. New York: John Wiley & Sons, 1996:398ï¿½9.2. Grieve M. A Modern Herbal, vol II. New York: Dover Publications, 1982:520ï¿½1.3. Castleman M. The Healing Herbs. Emmaus, PA: Rodale Press, 1991:275ï¿½6.4. Wren RC. Potterï¿½s New Cyclopedia of Botanical Drugs and Preparations. Essex, England: C.W. Daniel, 1985:185.5. Leung AY, Foster S. Encyclopedia of Common Natural Ingredients, 2nd ed. New York: John Wiley & Sons, 1996:398ï¿½9.6. Stiles JC, Sparks W, Ronzio RA. The inhibition of Candida albicans by oregano. J Applied Nutr 1995;47:96ï¿½102.7. Hammer KA, Carson CF, Riley TV. Antimicrobial activity of essential oils and other plant extracts. J Appl Microbiol 1999;86:985ï¿½90.8. Ponce MM, Navarro AI, Martinez GMN, et al. [In vitro effect against Giardia of 14 plant extracts.] Rev Invest Clin 1994;46:343ï¿½7 [in Spanish].9. Tantaoui EA, Beraoud L. Inhibition of growth and aflatoxin production in Aspergillus parasiticus by essential oils of selected plant materials. J Environ Pathol Toxicol Oncol 1994;13:67ï¿½72.10. Peirce A. Practical Guide to Natural Medicines. New York: William Morrow and Co., 1999:476ï¿½7.11. Brinker F. Herb Contraindications and Drug Interactions 2nd ed. Sandy, OR: Eclectic Medical Publishers, 1998:181.12. Tisserand R, Balacs T. Essential Oil Safety. New York: Churchill Livingston, 1996:156ï¿½7.13. Tisserand R, Balacs T. Essential Oil Safety. New York: Churchill Livingston, 1996:156ï¿½7.SAI[This message has been edited by StayingAboveIt (edited 06-09-2001).]


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

StayingAboveIt Thanks for the info sounds good I hope human studies are done soon. This has a lot more creditably then any testimonial that has been posted here. I also like the way you didn't have to attack anyone to make your point.Thanks againTim(there is no cure yet)


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

miserableinctWow! I think it's terrific that you're doing so well.To answer your question: No it doesn't have to be soy yogurt, I just don't eat dairy. I still have at least one yogurt a day.Kenya


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

miserableinctSorry, you asked how much yogurt. Still one per day, but in the beginning.....maybe two or 3 of the standard sized yogurts per day.Kenya


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

I agree with Edith, let's keep this on track, and let the naysayers do what they will. And Maggie, thanks for the encouragement. I wonder, what is being a 'bad girl' with food mean to you?Edith, I am REALLY happy you are doing so well. It's great! I'm like you, only small and slight (though I'm shorter than you are!) but, I manage to weigh around 113. The last time I was 42kg, I looked and felt wretched, and when you are that underweight, the body is more sensitive to everything you put in etc.My report: Yesterday I was really, really bad, I have never felt so drained and flat. It was in part due to the heat, I am not used to it yet, and it knocked me out. There was one small episode of RHS pain, but this is curious--over the last 3 days, when I get it, it's shifted down, much lower. I've never had pain that low before. And also curious--when I pressed into it, it kind of 'popped', and the sharpness went away, almost like it was a gas bubble. I have never been able to simply 'massage' the pain away like that before. Today, I am quite chipper and my energy has lifted, despite starting. Also noticing, that may or may not be relevant, but I am waking up much earlier. I am also not needing to eat so much to feel 'satisfied' at night. The bloating has gone, and most of the gas, even though I still eat brassicas everyday. No pain today, BM's still of the frequent but miniscule variety, though inclined to be softer.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Everything StayingAboveIt posts re: scientitic stuff is pretty much the same stuff I found. I just didn't post the details, just gave summation of what I found, only it was re Origanum Vulgare, not Marjoram. (detail to the point I'm making here). Tim, if you'd bothered to do your own research, you'd have found the same stuff, it's all out there. you needn't have waited for someone else to go and find it for you. It is not up to anyone to 'prove' anything to you, unless they are asking you for money. And they're not. However, what I have NOT found is anything reasonably indicative of any reason not to try it. To give an example of one popular remedy, colloidal silver. This is currently being promoted as a cure for all sorts of things. And this oughn't be, since it is known to cause serious poisoning. You can find valid research to show this. Another example is a recent diet fad, Calorad. I can tell you exactly why it is purpoted to work, but why it's a scam, really. And I use basic science to prove it. Look, this thread has been a 'dear diary', not a scientific debate. AGain, what stayingaboveit posts is important, because you must take responsibility for yourself.I am getting really tired of people feeling that they have to justify what they do, because it doesn't fit someone else's world-view of how things ought to be. Vive la difference, I say.


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Metaphorica your the one that is trying the oil and letting everyone know how this oil is working. Why do I need to do any research your the one pushing the oil. You wouldn't be posting if not to prove to others that the oil works or doesn't work. I never said you could or couldn't try the oil or anything else. I did say if your going to do a test to see if it works do a real test so that it will mean something. How do you know colloidal silver is poison? They must have done a STUDY not just had people try it and watched to see if they died. What if someone posted about trying colloidal silver for ibs and you had never heard of it before would you question the person for some proof or would you just buy some and try it? Take a look back to the first post one person said I'm taking this oil,then others started taking it because there willing to try anything to feel better. What happens if someday someone does post a dangerous item just to be cruel and someone trys it and dies? I guess if anyone asks questions they will be told their mean and angry. Who would have to pay, Jeff or the person who posted or maybe both. The makers of Paxil has been ordered to pay $8M. What if some reacts badly to the oil? I think having some scientific proof would help. P.S.Metaphorica you using basic science I can't believe it that is what slantgrl and I have been trying to get you do. So now that you know some science put it to use and really try the oil without adding other things to the test.Tim(still no cure yet)


----------



## StayingAboveIt (Jun 4, 2001)

mxz583 does have a point...What would happen if someone who is pregnant for instance, did not do any research and just thought "hey oregano oil...cant be bad" nd decided to take some, when in fact it seems it may contribute to a miscarriage (I hope that no one who is has pregnant has done this already).It is always important for one to do research on any sort of oil/herb/concoction/drug/mineral/vitamin/etc...Another thing to remember when dealing with herbal extracts is that concentrations are not always the same "2 drops" is not an accurate measure, considering I may buy a 2% solution and you may have a 1%...SAI


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2001)

I am in awwwwwwww. I keep reading this post, in hopes that people will find something that helps this terrible painful and life altering condition...but it keeps being interupted. Every person is responsible for thier own decision, trying something or not. It is not up to those trying to put forth the info...each must reaserch for their own. If something bad would happen to someone after trying OO (or any other treatment) it would be that person's fault, as they did not completely research the outcome. Yes, sometimes there is a lack of information...but ultimatly it is an individuals choice. And clearly no one here is trying to make a profit by people making a choice to try OO. That being the only true reason why anyone would be posting the mirraculas results of any product...These people trying OO are searching for something that is helpful for their condition, and are open enough to share their success AND failure. But, it is not simply up to them to provide all the research. It is an individual choice and if an individual is so quick to try something without finding answers, clearly the blame can only be placed upon themselves. Only I decide what to do with MY body. Go skiing, break a leg...my fault. As there are possible negative actions in every venture. Sad but true...responsibility for ones actions. OWN your actions. They are yours.[This message has been edited by Kryskiss (edited 06-10-2001).]


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Kryskiss you must not watch news no one takes the blame anymore. This woman is sueing Maine for $6m because her child died in foster care. Her child was in foster care because she didn't want her but now she sees $$$$. The Dad has showed up now that he thinks he can cash in. I could write a hundred different stories where the blame is switched for some money. I know I'm sick of this ibs as much as everyone else. I don't jump at every post that lists some new treatment but some do. Look back at the first post on the oil by a new poster,see how many jumped. Some will say let get back to the subject, ok but remember not all people out there are nice and someone could get hurt taking some new treatment. Tim(you know)


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi all,Metaphorica, great responses to all those negative posts! You really do have a great writing style. I know that's off topic, but I wanted to tell you that.Glad you seem to be feeling better today. you're absolutely right about being so underweight and your body being more sensitive to everything. The heaviest I've ever been is 108, and that was 4 years ago. Right now my goal is 100 lbs.My report for the day: Last night about 1-2 hours after dinner I felt really awful. I had BBQ salmon that had been in the freezer for about a week, maybe 10 days. I think it may not have been all that fresh or so. I was really nauseous and gassy and my bowels were rumbling like crazy. I had felt fine all day before dinner; my usual hungry self. So far I haven't had any D (actually had a normal BM this morning), but it is still pretty early in the morning (9am here in CA) so it's too early to tell what will happen. I'm starting to get hungry now, so I'll eat breakfast. I don't think this was related to the OO, or maybe not even to IBS for that matter. I think that something with that salmon just didn't agree with me. I have eaten salmon many times before, and I do fine on it. That's the only fatty protein source I can eat without D (maybe because of the omega-3?)I'll keep you posted.Peter, how are you doing?Take care everyone,Edith


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

So for anyone out there, go and gloat, because today I feel like absolute ####.I have no IBS symptoms, I don't know what it is. I will address all the other matters like colloidal silver later. If I am feeling like #### because I've poisoned myself, then it's my own fault. I did the research, and could find nothing to warrant any alert in my case, and I chose to take it. Guess what? Here's a refreshing attitude: IT WOULD BE MY RESPONSIBILITY. I am not going to sue Wild Oats for selling it to me, but I WILL let all and sundry know.Edith, I'm sorry about you not feelign well with the salmon--I have to admit, everytime I eat USA salmon, I generally feel unwell. And thank you for the compliment about my writing, though right now I just feel too goddam awful to do that even.Kryss...thank you so much for putting so eloquently into words what I am trying to say here.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Metaphorica,I am SO sorry you feel so lousy! I hope you'll feel better very soon. Hopefully you can get some rest. I'll be thinking of you! Does that mean you're stopping the OO?I'm feeling better. I didn't have much of an appetite this morning, but was starving by lunch time and had a pretty big lunch. I still feel a little fuller than I have been feeling the last week or so, but that could also be hormone related. One of my usual PMS symptoms is slight nausea and a constant feeling of fulness. So now I don't know wether to blame the salmon last night or hormones... Oh well, keeping everything constant (while trying out a new remedy) is a nice thought... go tell my hormones that!!Take care,EdithP.S. As I'm finishing this post, I'm starting to get a bit hungry again now. Go figure.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Food for thought: On a site selling it!Very dangerous essential oil, convulsive. Notes Oregano oil is a good virus fighter, but it is very potent and dangerous. It is cumulative and can cause liver toxicity. All oregano oil, from all species and countries contain a dangerous toxin and should be used cautiously, even when diluted. Safer in inhalation therapy. There. This is not the only one I found, and it doesn't prove anything, it could merely be a disclaimer for all the litigators.I am officially stopping the oil.No, I am not running away from anything. It would've been easier to just back off and never post again. But I said I would see this through,food or bad and I am. Now, what I am feelign could be a flu virus, for all I know. I do not know what is wrong, but I won't know until I stop taking it.My symptoms (and I don't expect any help on this, but maybe if someone else is taking and feels the same)Heaviness, pins and needles in the limbsHeadache, some clumsiness, lack of concentration, fatigue, slight nausea, chills.And I will still answer the previous posts, when I am feeling up to it.blessings to all


----------



## StayingAboveIt (Jun 4, 2001)

Metaphorica...I seriously doubt that anyone wants to gloat about you feeling badly.I hope you feel better, and my prayers are with you.SAI


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2001)

Metaphorica,I am sorry you're not doing well and I was initially alarmed by your post in reference to oregano and liver toxicity. Just to let you know: I had a complete physical 2 months ago (my doc knows I'm on oregano) and all the blood chemistry came back as normal.I did find the exact site your talking about. I also have taken some time to look at many search engines using oregano and liver, but did not find any linking oregano to potential liver problems except the one you're talking about.I did find several sites in regards to oregano have a postive effect on the liver. But, these are just web sites and not actual scientific studies.There is the MD who has been promoting the use of oregano for years (the guy who sells the oregamax) and I'm wondering what he has to say about "liver toxicity.""cumulative," however is a big word here and obviously concerns me, although how long is cumulative??ANyway, I hope you feel better and it's very important that you posted your findings.I know I'll be telling my doc about this in the next week.Maggie


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Metaphorica, I know everyone is going to trash me but I'm sorry you don't feel good. I have been trying to get people to do the test the right way. I don't know anymore about the oil now than I did before. How do you know its the oil that is making you sick? I have three or four days in a row were I feel so bad I want to die but I have changed nothing. I know I sound like a broken record but if you don't do the test with more than one or two people and if you change more than just the oil the results don't mean a thing. I really don't see what is negative about asking for people to do it the right way. Hey go ask any High School Science Teacher and they would tell you the results don't mean a thing if you change more than one thing during the test.Tim(read my post to Blaster and flux)


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2001)

Good post Tim and it's very nice to see this compassion from you instead of some kind of gratifying redemption that I had exptected (sorry). I'v very happy to see your kindness.I think we should all help each other.To senoir member "hmmmmmmm:" can you tell us anything else about you're being symptom-free? I noticed you only took the oil or caps for 6 months then stopped, but you're still doing well. You also started taking it after reading posts here several years ago? Anything you can elaborate on would be great.Maggie


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2001)

Hi all,Haven't been online for a while. I'm still feeling pretty good. It doesn't get worse nor better at the moment. But I'm happy with the results... and mike's tapes arrived today so I can do something about my anxiety.Metaphorica, I'm so sorry you're not feeling well at the moment. I hope you get better soon and I hope it's just the flu. Everyone gets sick once and a while, no ?Best wishes,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Metaphorica,How are you feeling? I hope you're better today. And I hope it was just the flu.I have tried to find any warnings about liver damaged caused by oregano oil, but couldn't find it. I'm probably not doing the right kind of search.I did stop by one of our local health food stores and did a little bit of reading. It wasn't specifically about oregano oi, but rather on several natural anti-microbial products, olive leaf extract and oregano oil being 2 of them. That book described some "die-off" effects that sounded similar to the symptoms that you mentioned. They said that if you experience those symptoms you should lower the dose and take it slower. But I can't say that I blame you for stopping it all together.I really hope you'll feel better soon. I'm thinking of you and giving you a big cyber-hug.Take care,Edith


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi all,I'm still improving, although a bit more slowly now. All the yeast infections seem to be gone, and I have no D anymore. I am still taking calcium, and am adding new foods to my diet VERY slowly. My BM are still softer than before this flare-up, but maybe that's a good thing, since I was really C! I only have 1 or sometimes 2 BM's a day.I have not been able to shed the anxiety though, and that feels awful. It's almost getting worse slowly, and it feels like I can't do anything about it. I get better as the day goes on, but the mornings are bad. I'm a musician, and normally the only times I feel like that is when I have an important performance. This constant, daily anxiety is new for me (since the last couple of months), and really would like to get rid of that.I'm not sure how much longer I'll take the OO on a daily basis. Metaphorica kind of gave me a scare. So far I'm still taking it though. I am seeing my GP this morning (for something else), but I'll mention it to her. I don't have much hope she actually knows it though.Edith


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

bump


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

As I said, I saw my GP on Tuesday, and asked her about oregano oil. She had heard about it, and said that what she heard was very positive. She also said that the fact I got yeast infections shortly after starting the oil, it probably meant that there had been some yeast problems in my intestines, which had been "chased" off by the oil. She adviced me to take it daily for a few months to get rid of the yeast. So I am still taking the same amount (3x 1drop daily) - I tried to cut back a while ago, but I got worse again (mild D again, and new flare-up of yeast infection). I am slowly trying to cut back one other supplement at the moment, and seem to be doing ok with that.The CBT is helping with the anxiety, but it is a very slow process. I am also doing some relaxation exercices from a book my therapist recommended, and maybe I will go ahead and order Mike's tapes. Still holding on to my money so far.Just wanted to give an update. I have been on oregano oil for a little over 2 weeks now.Take care everyone! Metaphorica, I hope you're feeling better now.Edith


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2001)

Edith,My doc basically told me the same thing about the yeast infections - that the oil would get rid of the yeast - and it...or it least the yeast infections were gone a month or so after taking the oil.I'm glad you're seeing an MD and that your doc knows about the oregano.Let us know how you progress.Maggie


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hi EdithI'm glad you are doing so much better.I stopped the oil, because I felt so lousy. I decided at the time that it was one of 3 things: the oil itself, my period, or yeast die off, which is what you posted.(and thanks for thinking of me) But because I was heavily hormonal, the only way I could tell was to stop the oil and start again when my hormones aren't going to be in sensitive state--if I start feeling #### after 7 days again, I know it's the oil itself/and or yeast die off, in which case I'll adjust the dose. I tend to think that the lousiness is indeed yeast die off.As for what I posted, that came from a site that sells the stuff, in big red letters, right above the order form--so it looked more like a big disclaimer than anything, it was the only one I found, and I think I over-reacted because I was feeling so sick, but whether I did or not isn't the point, I still think posting it was important. Again, my diet and exercise and everything else is the same. The only way to know about this stuff is to find a tolerable dose level and then stick with it for a few months, which is what I was trying to do in the first place. I've started graduating back onto to it again, timing things so that 7 (or more) days from now I'm not wrestling with hormone hell again. If I start feeling the same things, then I know what's causing it. BTW, does anyone know if oral thrush can manifest externally on the mouth?[This message has been edited by Metaphorica (edited 06-18-2001).]


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

well, so far been back on the oil 2x2 6 daysthe 'break in' was much easier this time, and less gas, too.I'm doing ok.How's everyone else?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2001)

I'm doing fine. Lowered my dose to 2 times a week 3 drops. Symptoms are still improving.Regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2001)

double post.Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)[This message has been edited by boesie (edited 06-22-2001).]


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi,I still can't lower my dose. I just tried for a few days, and got worse again. Took 3 drops again yesterday, and BM was better this morning. So, I guess I'll have to stick with my 3 drops a day (in 3 times), probably for a while longer. Best wishes to all,Edith


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Nice to catch up, guys.Pete, how's the sleep?Edith, are you still increasing foods in your diet?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2001)

Hi all,IBS good (managed to go out last night without an attack), sleep could be better but I'm working on it.I found that whenever I eat to much and feel bloated because of that, I just have to use some OO and I'll be ok for the rest of the day.Hope you're all doing fine.Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2001)

Hi all,IBS good (managed to go out last night without an attack), sleep could be better but I'm working on it.I found that whenever I eat to much and feel bloated because of that, I just have to use some OO and I'll be ok for the rest of the day.Hope you're all doing fine.Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

boesie, your listening to Mike's tapes also aren't you? ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

boesie, your listening to Mike's tapes also aren't you? ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi guys,I've been doing much better again the last few days. I upped my dose again to 3x 1drop every day. Haven't had any D or loose stools for 2 days now, and didn't get the usual anxiety attack either the last 2 days! I know, 2 days isn't much, but I hadn't missed a days for so long now, it's increadible. I hadn't been able to add any more foods, but yesterday we went out to a Chinese restaurant, and no attack at all today. I did try to eat the most plain things on the menu but still. I still have some gas pains here and there. Hope this is the beginning of continued improvement.I'm also expecting Mike's tapes, so I'm hoping they can bring some long term improvement, and, I ordered Seacure, hoping that if nothing else, it may enable me to gain some more weight. I haven't been able to put any more weight on in the last 3 weeks or so. I have been able to take a little less calcium the last few days, and only take my garlic supplement once a day now. How are you doing Metaphorica?Hope everybody's doing well,Edith


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi guys,I've been doing much better again the last few days. I upped my dose again to 3x 1drop every day. Haven't had any D or loose stools for 2 days now, and didn't get the usual anxiety attack either the last 2 days! I know, 2 days isn't much, but I hadn't missed a days for so long now, it's increadible. I hadn't been able to add any more foods, but yesterday we went out to a Chinese restaurant, and no attack at all today. I did try to eat the most plain things on the menu but still. I still have some gas pains here and there. Hope this is the beginning of continued improvement.I'm also expecting Mike's tapes, so I'm hoping they can bring some long term improvement, and, I ordered Seacure, hoping that if nothing else, it may enable me to gain some more weight. I haven't been able to put any more weight on in the last 3 weeks or so. I have been able to take a little less calcium the last few days, and only take my garlic supplement once a day now. How are you doing Metaphorica?Hope everybody's doing well,Edith


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2001)

Yes, Eric. I hope that the tapes will not only help with my IBS, but that it will help with my sleeping problems also. I have noticed that I'm falling asleep faster already. But I still wake up many times at night and that's my main problem.My IBS is looking good and I think a combination of some methods I found on this BB will help me recover completely... God bless you allBest regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2001)

Yes, Eric. I hope that the tapes will not only help with my IBS, but that it will help with my sleeping problems also. I have noticed that I'm falling asleep faster already. But I still wake up many times at night and that's my main problem.My IBS is looking good and I think a combination of some methods I found on this BB will help me recover completely... God bless you allBest regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hi Edith & Peter(Edith, you need to make your email available, I wanted to contact you!).Edith, I'm glad to hear you're doing better. Re the chinese food--I hate to throw cold water on things, but symptoms can flare up as much as 72 hours afterward, so if you get a delayed reaction, that would be why. As for weight gain, I don't think OO is going to help, there. I'm doing much better this time around. I gave the oil a break for a week, and started again. I found I did not have the same initial nausea and bloating and gas upon re-introduction, but I took it slower this time.Today is day 10, and if I recall last time correctly, it was about day 7 that I reacted really badly, but as I posted, I suspect it was one of two things, either yeast die off, or raging hormones. I will know soon enough when my period comes around again..if I feel that bad, then I know it was hormonal. I might add here that I have only just been getting periods again after many years of post-anorexia amenorrhea; my body is still adjusting and not yet used to having them--symptoms are changing radically month to month at the moment, which is why it is perhaps easier for me to point the finger at hormones than perhaps someone with a more stable cycle might. As for yeast die off, if it was that which caused my symptoms, I have an answer to that, too. It may be that I am tolerating the oil much better this time around because a substantial yeast die off occurred during the 7 or so days I initially took the oil. An interesting aside: on Friday night we had a dinner party, and the next day both me and hubby were feeling gastric. I had a few frequent trips in the morning and a good deal of gas. Unlike normal people, when I get a bit of gastro, when I have a stomach bug, it triggers the RHS colon spasms, so of course it's hard to sort out whether it's an actual bug or just an idiosyncratic IBS attack. Normal people know, they can tell the difference. Anyway, although I was a bit crampy and in spasm during the day, and had to take some hycosamine, which I try and avoid, but for the most part I was not too bad. Hubby however, has been seedy, gastric and gassy for two days. (this is going to sound like gross detail, but I noticed that both of us had gas with similiar distinctive odour, which indicated to me a common factor). He is normally the one with the absolute cast iron constitution. We both ate the same food, drank the same wines. We have isolated the culprit as the potato salad.(I am so ashamed. Normally, I am the delicate canary who reacts to the slightest thing, but my symptoms didn't last nearly as long. I know I can't make a direct correllation, and it's not science, because individual immune systems etc account for much, but I couldn't help noticing that ....I am taking the OO and he is not. And being the purported strong anti-microbial that it is, maybe, just maybe, it killed off in me whatever food bug was hovering earlier in the process for me than happened for him. Just a thought.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hi Edith & Peter(Edith, you need to make your email available, I wanted to contact you!).Edith, I'm glad to hear you're doing better. Re the chinese food--I hate to throw cold water on things, but symptoms can flare up as much as 72 hours afterward, so if you get a delayed reaction, that would be why. As for weight gain, I don't think OO is going to help, there. I'm doing much better this time around. I gave the oil a break for a week, and started again. I found I did not have the same initial nausea and bloating and gas upon re-introduction, but I took it slower this time.Today is day 10, and if I recall last time correctly, it was about day 7 that I reacted really badly, but as I posted, I suspect it was one of two things, either yeast die off, or raging hormones. I will know soon enough when my period comes around again..if I feel that bad, then I know it was hormonal. I might add here that I have only just been getting periods again after many years of post-anorexia amenorrhea; my body is still adjusting and not yet used to having them--symptoms are changing radically month to month at the moment, which is why it is perhaps easier for me to point the finger at hormones than perhaps someone with a more stable cycle might. As for yeast die off, if it was that which caused my symptoms, I have an answer to that, too. It may be that I am tolerating the oil much better this time around because a substantial yeast die off occurred during the 7 or so days I initially took the oil. An interesting aside: on Friday night we had a dinner party, and the next day both me and hubby were feeling gastric. I had a few frequent trips in the morning and a good deal of gas. Unlike normal people, when I get a bit of gastro, when I have a stomach bug, it triggers the RHS colon spasms, so of course it's hard to sort out whether it's an actual bug or just an idiosyncratic IBS attack. Normal people know, they can tell the difference. Anyway, although I was a bit crampy and in spasm during the day, and had to take some hycosamine, which I try and avoid, but for the most part I was not too bad. Hubby however, has been seedy, gastric and gassy for two days. (this is going to sound like gross detail, but I noticed that both of us had gas with similiar distinctive odour, which indicated to me a common factor). He is normally the one with the absolute cast iron constitution. We both ate the same food, drank the same wines. We have isolated the culprit as the potato salad.(I am so ashamed. Normally, I am the delicate canary who reacts to the slightest thing, but my symptoms didn't last nearly as long. I know I can't make a direct correllation, and it's not science, because individual immune systems etc account for much, but I couldn't help noticing that ....I am taking the OO and he is not. And being the purported strong anti-microbial that it is, maybe, just maybe, it killed off in me whatever food bug was hovering earlier in the process for me than happened for him. Just a thought.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi Metaphorica,I think you might be right here about this bug, I actually read something along those lines a while back when I was doing research on Oil of Oregano.My email address should be available now, I changed it in my profile. I didn't even realize the wrong button was checked there. I didn't even realize there was an email button until last week... Sorry. So feel free to email me.Best,Edith


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi Metaphorica,I think you might be right here about this bug, I actually read something along those lines a while back when I was doing research on Oil of Oregano.My email address should be available now, I changed it in my profile. I didn't even realize the wrong button was checked there. I didn't even realize there was an email button until last week... Sorry. So feel free to email me.Best,Edith


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2001)

BUMP


----------



## STEVO (Mar 5, 2001)

Hi everyone.i have been taking OO 1 drop twice a day for 4 weeks.A definite improvement.odour has lessened considerably.i can now go for meetings,training etc without feeling overanxious.i eat fairly freely except for simple sugars.along with the OO i have a strong probiotic (2 capsules enteric coated)which contains 15 billion lactobacillus acidophilus cultures.i take 1 a half hour before breakfast and 1 before lunch.also i have to teaspoons of liver cleanser,which cleans out the bowels.I hope all is going well for all of you.Metamorphica,i am from Australia too(Melb)Thanks for bringing up this topic again. Stephen.


----------



## STEVO (Mar 5, 2001)

Hi everyone.i have been taking OO 1 drop twice a day for 4 weeks.A definite improvement.odour has lessened considerably.i can now go for meetings,training etc without feeling overanxious.i eat fairly freely except for simple sugars.along with the OO i have a strong probiotic (2 capsules enteric coated)which contains 15 billion lactobacillus acidophilus cultures.i take 1 a half hour before breakfast and 1 before lunch.also i have to teaspoons of liver cleanser,which cleans out the bowels.I hope all is going well for all of you.Metamorphica,i am from Australia too(Melb)Thanks for bringing up this topic again. Stephen.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi Stephen (Stevo),Thanks for your input. Seems like the OO has been helping several people.Can I ask you what brand of acidophilus you're taking (the enteric coated). Thanks,Edith


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi Stephen (Stevo),Thanks for your input. Seems like the OO has been helping several people.Can I ask you what brand of acidophilus you're taking (the enteric coated). Thanks,Edith


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2001)

Hi - I am 23, F, with IBS-D. I started on the OO yesterday. 4 drops in a glass of water. Took it last night and this morning. I do not have a resticted diet. I will keep you posted with the results.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2001)

Hi - I am 23, F, with IBS-D. I started on the OO yesterday. 4 drops in a glass of water. Took it last night and this morning. I do not have a resticted diet. I will keep you posted with the results.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

JRR--The fact that you have started with 4 drops so immediately worries me! I don't mean to tell you what to do, but my advice is to wean yourself slowly onto OO..if you haven't already, please go back to beginning of this thread and read through the posts and see what other people's experiences were, and how and why they did what they did.I am not a doctor, but I would suggest only one or two drops at a time, twice a day, for the first couple of days, and see how you go. Then gradually increase. Many people find nausea and bloating and gas for the first few days, some report burning sensations in the gut though a relief of some symptoms fairly quickly. Secondly, this is an Herbal remedy, which can be toxic. You must understand, and I think I'm correct in speaking for all of us, that the people here who are taking it recognize and understand that there is no conclusive scientific testing done on OO, but we choose to take responsibility for ourselves. Whilst I don't think you'd be drinking a whole bottle, with OO, it certainly stands true that a little goes a long way. Why take more than you need to? Doesn't it stand to reason that if you're doing well on 2 drops, why rush to 4? I do understand your impatience and enthusiasm to get better, but please consider what I say, and go slower to start.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

JRR--The fact that you have started with 4 drops so immediately worries me! I don't mean to tell you what to do, but my advice is to wean yourself slowly onto OO..if you haven't already, please go back to beginning of this thread and read through the posts and see what other people's experiences were, and how and why they did what they did.I am not a doctor, but I would suggest only one or two drops at a time, twice a day, for the first couple of days, and see how you go. Then gradually increase. Many people find nausea and bloating and gas for the first few days, some report burning sensations in the gut though a relief of some symptoms fairly quickly. Secondly, this is an Herbal remedy, which can be toxic. You must understand, and I think I'm correct in speaking for all of us, that the people here who are taking it recognize and understand that there is no conclusive scientific testing done on OO, but we choose to take responsibility for ourselves. Whilst I don't think you'd be drinking a whole bottle, with OO, it certainly stands true that a little goes a long way. Why take more than you need to? Doesn't it stand to reason that if you're doing well on 2 drops, why rush to 4? I do understand your impatience and enthusiasm to get better, but please consider what I say, and go slower to start.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hi StevoMelbourne too! (couldn't you tell?!!)


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hi StevoMelbourne too! (couldn't you tell?!!)


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Boesie,I'm trying to track down my friend for you..hang in there.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Boesie,I'm trying to track down my friend for you..hang in there.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Well, this little lab rat is about ready to get on her little paws and do cartwheels. I upped my dose to 3x3 3 days ago, which takes me to day 12 (of my starting the OO again after my bad 'trip') and although some slight fatigue, I have to say I am doing really, really well. No spasms, except if I try and do ab exercises, then I feel it 'pinch', but reduced snakes and pebbles, and an increased in energy when the fatigue isn't there (weird, isn't it!).Appetite's good, although it always was, though do notice a slight disinterest in sweets. Seem to be having a regular BM every day or so that I would qualify as normal.Still too early to tell yet, but I've got a bit further with the oil this time. Will soon be entering PM time, which was my problem time last time. We'll see.Hope everyone's well.Meta (C type)


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Well, this little lab rat is about ready to get on her little paws and do cartwheels. I upped my dose to 3x3 3 days ago, which takes me to day 12 (of my starting the OO again after my bad 'trip') and although some slight fatigue, I have to say I am doing really, really well. No spasms, except if I try and do ab exercises, then I feel it 'pinch', but reduced snakes and pebbles, and an increased in energy when the fatigue isn't there (weird, isn't it!).Appetite's good, although it always was, though do notice a slight disinterest in sweets. Seem to be having a regular BM every day or so that I would qualify as normal.Still too early to tell yet, but I've got a bit further with the oil this time. Will soon be entering PM time, which was my problem time last time. We'll see.Hope everyone's well.Meta (C type)


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi all,Hope everybody's doing well this morning.JRR, I'm with Metaphorica, starting off with 4 drops twice a day seems like an awfully high dose. I think it may be better to start with only 1 or maybe 2 drops at the most, and go up from there. We seem to all be taking different doses here, but I think we all started slowly. This stuff is very potent. I talked to my doc about it a while ago (an MD), and she encouraged me to stay on it for at least a few months, but also said I shouldn't take more than a few drops a day. I have been taking 1 drop 3x/day.Metaphorica, I hope that this time you won't feel so miserable. Hormones can be so nasty. Check your email.I'm still doing pretty well, still improving, but slowly. I'm still waiting for Mike's tapes, and getting kind of impatient... Seems like I may have gained another 1/2 pound, and I know that doesn't sound like much, but trust me, every ounce gained almost feels like a miracle!I think that maybe indirectly the OO might help making it possible for me to gain weight. I think the reason why I can't gain any weight is malabsorbtion, and wasn't the oil supposed to help with that? Or do I remember wrong?Take care everybody,Edith


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi all,Hope everybody's doing well this morning.JRR, I'm with Metaphorica, starting off with 4 drops twice a day seems like an awfully high dose. I think it may be better to start with only 1 or maybe 2 drops at the most, and go up from there. We seem to all be taking different doses here, but I think we all started slowly. This stuff is very potent. I talked to my doc about it a while ago (an MD), and she encouraged me to stay on it for at least a few months, but also said I shouldn't take more than a few drops a day. I have been taking 1 drop 3x/day.Metaphorica, I hope that this time you won't feel so miserable. Hormones can be so nasty. Check your email.I'm still doing pretty well, still improving, but slowly. I'm still waiting for Mike's tapes, and getting kind of impatient... Seems like I may have gained another 1/2 pound, and I know that doesn't sound like much, but trust me, every ounce gained almost feels like a miracle!I think that maybe indirectly the OO might help making it possible for me to gain weight. I think the reason why I can't gain any weight is malabsorbtion, and wasn't the oil supposed to help with that? Or do I remember wrong?Take care everybody,Edith


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2001)

Hi. I have taken 4 drops in a small glass on water twice a day. I did read through the posts, to see everyone's comments...The OO I have is from GNC, and also contains olive oil. If I understand correctly, it is not as potent as the others? Not sure. Anyway the bottle directions said 4 drops, 3 times a day. So far yesterday I had a compleyel normal BM, no pain. Today I have had two BMs, the first normal, the second a little soft but still nothing like before. Last night I drank beer with friends, and a good amount of it... from experience I should have been in the bathroom in pain with D for a good part of the morning. Now, without fail I ALWAYS get sick from beer, but sometimes it comse as late as 36 hours after it, so I am not ruling anything out. I also am eating yogurt, (I have no problems with dairy) and my normal foods. I normally take calcium and drink a LOT of water, so I am continuing with those things. Appreicate your concern, I am watching it. I have not experienced an naseau, or heartburn, just the very mild burning that comes when swallowing. Keep you posted.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2001)

Hi. I have taken 4 drops in a small glass on water twice a day. I did read through the posts, to see everyone's comments...The OO I have is from GNC, and also contains olive oil. If I understand correctly, it is not as potent as the others? Not sure. Anyway the bottle directions said 4 drops, 3 times a day. So far yesterday I had a compleyel normal BM, no pain. Today I have had two BMs, the first normal, the second a little soft but still nothing like before. Last night I drank beer with friends, and a good amount of it... from experience I should have been in the bathroom in pain with D for a good part of the morning. Now, without fail I ALWAYS get sick from beer, but sometimes it comse as late as 36 hours after it, so I am not ruling anything out. I also am eating yogurt, (I have no problems with dairy) and my normal foods. I normally take calcium and drink a LOT of water, so I am continuing with those things. Appreicate your concern, I am watching it. I have not experienced an naseau, or heartburn, just the very mild burning that comes when swallowing. Keep you posted.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

The OO I have is from GNC, and also contains olive oil. If I understand correctly, it is not as potent as the others? Not sureJRR,Does it say on the bottle what % of Carvarcolis in it? This is important.On a lighter note, maybe it's just us 'oldies' who can't stomach the larger doses.(I can see I'm going to get flamed for that!) When I was 23, I could consume just about anything and live to tell about, it too. Still, JRR, if you've got any systemic yeast in your gut, beer of all things gives it a feast, so you're feeding yeast whilst the OO is killing it off. Again, I love a drink myself, but do be kind to yourself.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

The OO I have is from GNC, and also contains olive oil. If I understand correctly, it is not as potent as the others? Not sureJRR,Does it say on the bottle what % of Carvarcolis in it? This is important.On a lighter note, maybe it's just us 'oldies' who can't stomach the larger doses.(I can see I'm going to get flamed for that!) When I was 23, I could consume just about anything and live to tell about, it too. Still, JRR, if you've got any systemic yeast in your gut, beer of all things gives it a feast, so you're feeding yeast whilst the OO is killing it off. Again, I love a drink myself, but do be kind to yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2001)

I am now in my second month of using OO, and am delighted with my results. I had come under fire because I started the OO first, then a week later started the Atkins diet.But I had to do something about the weight gains I was going through.I am having far less spasms and bloating than I was, and getting a little more normal in the stool department. I still have the occasional C and D, but can live with the way it is now. I have also lost 42 pounds and have started to get my energy back in spurts. I will write more when it happens.blaster


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2001)

I am now in my second month of using OO, and am delighted with my results. I had come under fire because I started the OO first, then a week later started the Atkins diet.But I had to do something about the weight gains I was going through.I am having far less spasms and bloating than I was, and getting a little more normal in the stool department. I still have the occasional C and D, but can live with the way it is now. I have also lost 42 pounds and have started to get my energy back in spurts. I will write more when it happens.blaster


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2001)

So Day four of OO. Still on four drops, morning and night. Will check bottle tonight for specifics. Whoever posted the theory asbot yeast... I wouldn't be suprised if perhaps that is the problem. This morning I had a regular BM, then some D, although without the pain and usual discomfort. PErhaps it is true, that there is a yeast problem in my stomach, thus causing the IBS, and thereby always making it worse when I consume beer. (FYI, knowing that beer worsens it, I usually stay away from it... but, being 23....) So I will continue following up on this. Question: do the docs check for a yeast problem when diagnosing IBS? I had a sigmoidoscopy, ultrasound, lactose test, diet with/without foods, etc... stool test... but I am not sure if I remember anything about yeast. INterested in your comments.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2001)

So Day four of OO. Still on four drops, morning and night. Will check bottle tonight for specifics. Whoever posted the theory asbot yeast... I wouldn't be suprised if perhaps that is the problem. This morning I had a regular BM, then some D, although without the pain and usual discomfort. PErhaps it is true, that there is a yeast problem in my stomach, thus causing the IBS, and thereby always making it worse when I consume beer. (FYI, knowing that beer worsens it, I usually stay away from it... but, being 23....) So I will continue following up on this. Question: do the docs check for a yeast problem when diagnosing IBS? I had a sigmoidoscopy, ultrasound, lactose test, diet with/without foods, etc... stool test... but I am not sure if I remember anything about yeast. INterested in your comments.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Blaster, thanks for your comment, and I am glad you are doing well. I'm sure though you can understand that there's no way to tell what is actually working for you and to what degree. Many others have reported improvements on the Atkins diet. I don't think anyone was blasting you, just pointing out that changing two things at once means you can't attribute to any one thing.JRR--it was me who mentioned the yeast, and also Edith in an earlier post to me. To answer your question, doctors do not routinely look for it.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Blaster, thanks for your comment, and I am glad you are doing well. I'm sure though you can understand that there's no way to tell what is actually working for you and to what degree. Many others have reported improvements on the Atkins diet. I don't think anyone was blasting you, just pointing out that changing two things at once means you can't attribute to any one thing.JRR--it was me who mentioned the yeast, and also Edith in an earlier post to me. To answer your question, doctors do not routinely look for it.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Just to throw a little cold water on the rat,I had a beer and a mouthful of wine last night. Bad move. Today I've been in RHS hot-poker spasm. But I also got little sleep last night, and fatigue always sets me off, too. Oh well. I have to say that on the whole, OO has overall improved the number/intensity of spasm, and improves gas and bloating. But, I'm still not entirely happy with BM's--to me it seems it's working better for D types. Still, very early days.Edith?Pete? Stevo?


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Just to throw a little cold water on the rat,I had a beer and a mouthful of wine last night. Bad move. Today I've been in RHS hot-poker spasm. But I also got little sleep last night, and fatigue always sets me off, too. Oh well. I have to say that on the whole, OO has overall improved the number/intensity of spasm, and improves gas and bloating. But, I'm still not entirely happy with BM's--to me it seems it's working better for D types. Still, very early days.Edith?Pete? Stevo?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2001)

Hi all,I'm doing great ! Was able to go out last night and the night before without any symptoms. I found that the best time for me to take the oil is three drops in the morning after breakfast. My stomach is usually upset in the morning (especially after a bad night sleep) but the oil eases my stomach after 30 minutes and keeps me going for the rest of the day.Metaphorica, I tried a beer last weekend but after half a glass I felt my symptoms coming back so I stopped just in time for not ruining the evening.Hope you're all doing as well as I am.The oil in combination with Mikes tapes are a winner combination for me I think...Best regards,Peter...(C&d type)


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2001)

Hi all,I'm doing great ! Was able to go out last night and the night before without any symptoms. I found that the best time for me to take the oil is three drops in the morning after breakfast. My stomach is usually upset in the morning (especially after a bad night sleep) but the oil eases my stomach after 30 minutes and keeps me going for the rest of the day.Metaphorica, I tried a beer last weekend but after half a glass I felt my symptoms coming back so I stopped just in time for not ruining the evening.Hope you're all doing as well as I am.The oil in combination with Mikes tapes are a winner combination for me I think...Best regards,Peter...(C&d type)


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Yeah, I"m getting the message about the beer...and just for the record, it hasn't been a case of me thinking, "Oh, now I'm taking OO, I can just eat and drink what I like". Fact is, BEFORE the OO, I could have a drink and, touch wood, it wouldn't necessarily amount to an attack for me, so a drink has been a part of my normal way, even before the OO. I haven't suddenly gone on a free-for-all once I started the oil. But, alcohol, coffee and chilli has always been touch and go, and playing with (potential) fire. Mostly, I'm able to get away with it. I think I might've posted about this earlier, but I am getting the message from several sources, directly (you know who you are







and indirectly, that I really should lay off beer and a couple of other things altogether.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Yeah, I"m getting the message about the beer...and just for the record, it hasn't been a case of me thinking, "Oh, now I'm taking OO, I can just eat and drink what I like". Fact is, BEFORE the OO, I could have a drink and, touch wood, it wouldn't necessarily amount to an attack for me, so a drink has been a part of my normal way, even before the OO. I haven't suddenly gone on a free-for-all once I started the oil. But, alcohol, coffee and chilli has always been touch and go, and playing with (potential) fire. Mostly, I'm able to get away with it. I think I might've posted about this earlier, but I am getting the message from several sources, directly (you know who you are







and indirectly, that I really should lay off beer and a couple of other things altogether.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi all,Glad to hear everybody's doing pretty well. I still seem to be getting better. I seem to be getting more and more days with normal BM now. It's still not every day, but it's quite an improvement, and I just keep getting better and better. My diet is still pretty restricted, but not nearly as much as it was before. I'm just trying to add foods slowly, because I don't want to shock my system. The anxiety is still there mostly every morning (tho I've had several mornings without it also recently), but, Mike's tapes just arrived today!! Yippee! I'm really going to try doing those dilligently.Peter, how long have you been doing them? Am I right that you're supposed to read the bood first BEFORE starting the tapes, or is it ok to start them simultaniously? I guess I should ask this on the other board; I probably will too.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi all,Glad to hear everybody's doing pretty well. I still seem to be getting better. I seem to be getting more and more days with normal BM now. It's still not every day, but it's quite an improvement, and I just keep getting better and better. My diet is still pretty restricted, but not nearly as much as it was before. I'm just trying to add foods slowly, because I don't want to shock my system. The anxiety is still there mostly every morning (tho I've had several mornings without it also recently), but, Mike's tapes just arrived today!! Yippee! I'm really going to try doing those dilligently.Peter, how long have you been doing them? Am I right that you're supposed to read the bood first BEFORE starting the tapes, or is it ok to start them simultaniously? I guess I should ask this on the other board; I probably will too.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

About the beer, I guess I'll find out at the end of July, when we celebrate our anniversary. We have this tradition of drinking good Belgian beer (Chimey) for our anniversary. I haven't had any beer in a long time. I have been having my usual little bit (about 1/3 of a wine glass) of white wine with dinner for a while now, and I seem to be just fine with that. I have that about 4-5 times a week.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

About the beer, I guess I'll find out at the end of July, when we celebrate our anniversary. We have this tradition of drinking good Belgian beer (Chimey) for our anniversary. I haven't had any beer in a long time. I have been having my usual little bit (about 1/3 of a wine glass) of white wine with dinner for a while now, and I seem to be just fine with that. I have that about 4-5 times a week.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2001)

It's sometimes hard to resist, isn't it, Metaphorica.







I can't resist also... guilty as charged (spelling ?)Edith, I'm on day 17 of the tapes. I don't know about the book since I didn't buy it. I'm only listening to the tapes at the moment and I believe it's working already. I'm in the middle of a buying an appartement thing, and with all the problems involved for getting a lown, etc.. I'm very calm and not stressed about it. And I know I wouldn't have been one month ago...And God, how I miss drinking beer !!!







Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2001)

It's sometimes hard to resist, isn't it, Metaphorica.







I can't resist also... guilty as charged (spelling ?)Edith, I'm on day 17 of the tapes. I don't know about the book since I didn't buy it. I'm only listening to the tapes at the moment and I believe it's working already. I'm in the middle of a buying an appartement thing, and with all the problems involved for getting a lown, etc.. I'm very calm and not stressed about it. And I know I wouldn't have been one month ago...And God, how I miss drinking beer !!!







Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## river_pool (Mar 16, 2001)

I have been catching up on this post and am disappointed to see some of the responses. It is up to each and every person to make choices for themselves and their bodies. What this bullentin board is about is to share in each others experiences, talk about symptoms, drugs, tests, etc. I don't wish to try anything that hasn't been tested either, but I've gotten to the point with my IBS that waiting until all the tests are in just isn't worth it for me. I'd rather try something new in hopes of living a better life, than not try. There are several things I won't do, but that's really the point, everyone has to decide for themselves what they wish to try or risk. No one here has made any scientific claims, but they are sharing what works for them. I bring the calcium idea to the table. This idea came from someone who posted that it was working for them. Someone else tried it and it worked for them and so on. It hasn't, nor will it work for everyone. No one is making such claims. But the point is that an idea was shared as a result of posting here and it has helped several people.The same result could come from sharing the oil of oregano idea too.I'm doing things a little different with the oil. Taking the drops was just too much for me. Just one drop was killer. I found the oil in a liquid gel cap. The oil is just as good, it just has a temporary liner on it until it reaches my tummy! That has worked wonders for me. There are several sites on the uses of the oil and has helped one of my partners with his athletes foot a great deal and another friend has used it for their yellow toenails. I think that the negative comments come from a point of jealousy that people are willing and able to try new things, and that people have had some success. If you wait for someone to approach you with a cure, you'll probably never get better. Don't begrudge those people who have decided enough is enough and its time to try something new.I wish all people greater health and happier lives!Lisa


----------



## river_pool (Mar 16, 2001)

I have been catching up on this post and am disappointed to see some of the responses. It is up to each and every person to make choices for themselves and their bodies. What this bullentin board is about is to share in each others experiences, talk about symptoms, drugs, tests, etc. I don't wish to try anything that hasn't been tested either, but I've gotten to the point with my IBS that waiting until all the tests are in just isn't worth it for me. I'd rather try something new in hopes of living a better life, than not try. There are several things I won't do, but that's really the point, everyone has to decide for themselves what they wish to try or risk. No one here has made any scientific claims, but they are sharing what works for them. I bring the calcium idea to the table. This idea came from someone who posted that it was working for them. Someone else tried it and it worked for them and so on. It hasn't, nor will it work for everyone. No one is making such claims. But the point is that an idea was shared as a result of posting here and it has helped several people.The same result could come from sharing the oil of oregano idea too.I'm doing things a little different with the oil. Taking the drops was just too much for me. Just one drop was killer. I found the oil in a liquid gel cap. The oil is just as good, it just has a temporary liner on it until it reaches my tummy! That has worked wonders for me. There are several sites on the uses of the oil and has helped one of my partners with his athletes foot a great deal and another friend has used it for their yellow toenails. I think that the negative comments come from a point of jealousy that people are willing and able to try new things, and that people have had some success. If you wait for someone to approach you with a cure, you'll probably never get better. Don't begrudge those people who have decided enough is enough and its time to try something new.I wish all people greater health and happier lives!Lisa


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Lisathank you for your long and lovely post.It touched me.best,Meta


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Lisathank you for your long and lovely post.It touched me.best,Meta


----------



## STEVO (Mar 5, 2001)

Hi Everyone. Meta,The OO is working well.Less bloating,odour& tiredness unless I cheat.Also better BM's.Still on 1 drop twice a day.Edith,hope u got my e-mail.Microgenics is thebrand name(in Australia)Glad to hear there is general improvement.Beer is a killer for me.Wine i can handle in small quantities.Thank god for this BB and all u helpful,friendly people. Cheers Stephen.


----------



## STEVO (Mar 5, 2001)

Hi Everyone. Meta,The OO is working well.Less bloating,odour& tiredness unless I cheat.Also better BM's.Still on 1 drop twice a day.Edith,hope u got my e-mail.Microgenics is thebrand name(in Australia)Glad to hear there is general improvement.Beer is a killer for me.Wine i can handle in small quantities.Thank god for this BB and all u helpful,friendly people. Cheers Stephen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2001)

*BUMP*


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2001)

*BUMP*


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

Meta, Edith, Peter, Lisa, Steve, Maggie, Denver girl, et al -Have a wonderful holiday and let's hope the only fireworks you experience aren't the one's in your gut but the one's that light up the sky tonight







I am soooo happy for all of you that are having success with the OO. Ever time I read how any of you are doing well, it makes me fell GREAT!I'm also happy that I've been able to actually share my success and have some of you believe in me and give OO a shot. I was very concerned after my original post a few months ago about people not using the OO correctly (you've actually done better than I had when I started) or maybe even having your conditions worsen. I'm relieved to hear so many of you experiencing success. I don't think, however, that my story would have gone too far had it not been for Metaphorica's determination and sharing with all of us. The people that are trying the OO and doing well owe her something...hmmm,what should it be?Happy 4th!! May your families come together and have a wonderful time on this beautiful day and your bowels run smoothly all night long







kenya


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

Meta, Edith, Peter, Lisa, Steve, Maggie, Denver girl, et al -Have a wonderful holiday and let's hope the only fireworks you experience aren't the one's in your gut but the one's that light up the sky tonight







I am soooo happy for all of you that are having success with the OO. Ever time I read how any of you are doing well, it makes me fell GREAT!I'm also happy that I've been able to actually share my success and have some of you believe in me and give OO a shot. I was very concerned after my original post a few months ago about people not using the OO correctly (you've actually done better than I had when I started) or maybe even having your conditions worsen. I'm relieved to hear so many of you experiencing success. I don't think, however, that my story would have gone too far had it not been for Metaphorica's determination and sharing with all of us. The people that are trying the OO and doing well owe her something...hmmm,what should it be?Happy 4th!! May your families come together and have a wonderful time on this beautiful day and your bowels run smoothly all night long







kenya


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Oh, dear, Kenya, *gulp* what can I say? For once I am speechless (in this case, textless, which, for a writer, is a real blow to one's self-image) <G>I was going to get on here and just do a perfunctory post on a little info I found, and um, gee, I am blown away. Anyway, I take no credit for anything that's gone on here, my only wish is that it continues to work for people, and if that's not it, to not chase solutions like a mad thing, but to always quietly consider things, medical and natural. For me, and I just started 4x4 today, (up from 3x3) the OO has been great in terms of RHS spasms and bloating, but my BM's still aren't what I'd like, I have to confess, and it seems to me that others have had greater improvement in that area than me, so I'm upping the dose now, to bring it closer to what you would have been taking.For anyone just starting and considering, I have upped my dose very carefully and gradually. Well, I'm PM, and I'm not quite as symptomatic as I was last time when I dropped the oil.thanks again, and enjoy the holiday, everyone.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Oh, dear, Kenya, *gulp* what can I say? For once I am speechless (in this case, textless, which, for a writer, is a real blow to one's self-image) <G>I was going to get on here and just do a perfunctory post on a little info I found, and um, gee, I am blown away. Anyway, I take no credit for anything that's gone on here, my only wish is that it continues to work for people, and if that's not it, to not chase solutions like a mad thing, but to always quietly consider things, medical and natural. For me, and I just started 4x4 today, (up from 3x3) the OO has been great in terms of RHS spasms and bloating, but my BM's still aren't what I'd like, I have to confess, and it seems to me that others have had greater improvement in that area than me, so I'm upping the dose now, to bring it closer to what you would have been taking.For anyone just starting and considering, I have upped my dose very carefully and gradually. Well, I'm PM, and I'm not quite as symptomatic as I was last time when I dropped the oil.thanks again, and enjoy the holiday, everyone.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

The bit of snippety info I found if anyone wants to pursue it:"Oregano Oil is an antimicrobial herb traditionally used for respiratory conditions and menstrual problems. Research indicates that it doesn't work for the desired uses, according to The American Pharmaceutical Assocation Practical Guide to Natural Medicine, (1999 Peirce, A) but isn't known to be toxic". Of all places, I happened on this in Muscle & Fitness Magazine Hers, Aug-Sept 001 issue, as part of a story about an 'analysis' of supplements several women were taking.The things that strike me about it is, a) I hadn't so far heard of OO being used for menstrual problems and b)although it says that 'research INDICATES (emphasis on indicates, as there was nothing further, and I'm not chasing it up, but I put it here in case someone else has the time) it's no good for it's intended uses',there's nothing to say it doesn't work for it's NON-intended uses. (like IBS). but I'm only talking about this part. snippet, it may well be mentioned as IBS specific in some other book/paper/document.I've since looked at a few herbal refs, albeit not extensively, and can find nothing about toxicity. Though, I think once you've tasted it, you'd have to be thick to want to drink a whole bottle. <G>


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

The bit of snippety info I found if anyone wants to pursue it:"Oregano Oil is an antimicrobial herb traditionally used for respiratory conditions and menstrual problems. Research indicates that it doesn't work for the desired uses, according to The American Pharmaceutical Assocation Practical Guide to Natural Medicine, (1999 Peirce, A) but isn't known to be toxic". Of all places, I happened on this in Muscle & Fitness Magazine Hers, Aug-Sept 001 issue, as part of a story about an 'analysis' of supplements several women were taking.The things that strike me about it is, a) I hadn't so far heard of OO being used for menstrual problems and b)although it says that 'research INDICATES (emphasis on indicates, as there was nothing further, and I'm not chasing it up, but I put it here in case someone else has the time) it's no good for it's intended uses',there's nothing to say it doesn't work for it's NON-intended uses. (like IBS). but I'm only talking about this part. snippet, it may well be mentioned as IBS specific in some other book/paper/document.I've since looked at a few herbal refs, albeit not extensively, and can find nothing about toxicity. Though, I think once you've tasted it, you'd have to be thick to want to drink a whole bottle. <G>


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2001)

I have been following all the info about oo for a while now. I am ibs c with a little d every once in a while but my main problem is that I have terrible gas. I mean uncontrollable gas. I have tried alot of things that I have seen on this board and to tell you the truth I am now a little leery to try anything else. Yet, I am also thinking seriously about it because it really sounds like it is helping alot of you. I was just wondering how much this has helped all of you with gas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2001)

I have been following all the info about oo for a while now. I am ibs c with a little d every once in a while but my main problem is that I have terrible gas. I mean uncontrollable gas. I have tried alot of things that I have seen on this board and to tell you the truth I am now a little leery to try anything else. Yet, I am also thinking seriously about it because it really sounds like it is helping alot of you. I was just wondering how much this has helped all of you with gas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi all,Hope you all enjoyed your holiday.You are right Kkenya, we owe both you and Meta a lot. Thanks for sharing your knowledge on this Board. I'm able to go out again, can you imagine. Still a long way to go to fully recover, but at least there's an end to the road in sight this time. A BIG Belgian kiss to both of you...Gayle, I think we all had more gas during the first days we took the oil, but that went away. I now feel less gassy because the oil helps a great deal with bloating and I think bloating and gas probably are connected.Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi all,Hope you all enjoyed your holiday.You are right Kkenya, we owe both you and Meta a lot. Thanks for sharing your knowledge on this Board. I'm able to go out again, can you imagine. Still a long way to go to fully recover, but at least there's an end to the road in sight this time. A BIG Belgian kiss to both of you...Gayle, I think we all had more gas during the first days we took the oil, but that went away. I now feel less gassy because the oil helps a great deal with bloating and I think bloating and gas probably are connected.Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

gayle,The OO definitely help my gas. My gas was horrible - especially in the mornings. I had it almost at will.The gas was, if I can remember correctly, the first symptom to be relieved.


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

gayle,The OO definitely help my gas. My gas was horrible - especially in the mornings. I had it almost at will.The gas was, if I can remember correctly, the first symptom to be relieved.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2001)

hi all... well, i have been on OO for a week now, actually 9 days, and things have improved. My BMs are much more normal, without pains and cramping. I am still taking 4 x 2. Eating one thing of yogurt a day. I never had bad gas, just cramping and a lot of D. So for me the symptons seem better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2001)

hi all... well, i have been on OO for a week now, actually 9 days, and things have improved. My BMs are much more normal, without pains and cramping. I am still taking 4 x 2. Eating one thing of yogurt a day. I never had bad gas, just cramping and a lot of D. So for me the symptons seem better.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

thanks for the kiss, Pete!Yep, agree with what Peter said about gas...however, I eat alot of cruciferous vegies, so I still get it, however, it's certainly nowhere near what it was, and agree, the gas & bloating seem related...OO seems to make you pass it more easily.Hope all well. Edith, I haven't forgotten you. Hope you are well.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

thanks for the kiss, Pete!Yep, agree with what Peter said about gas...however, I eat alot of cruciferous vegies, so I still get it, however, it's certainly nowhere near what it was, and agree, the gas & bloating seem related...OO seems to make you pass it more easily.Hope all well. Edith, I haven't forgotten you. Hope you are well.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi all,I haven't been online much recently. I was busy doing lots of teaching (summer's always crazy, because often the kids can't make their normal lesson time, and then I end up teaching at all odd hours...), and I've got a couple of translating jobs on top of that. (I do some freelance translating on the side off and on, English/Dutch and vice versa)And yesterday we went to Lake Tahoe for the day. It was really nice, because it was sooo much cooler than it has been here (been tripple digits for a while!), and it actually rained a little bit! Fortunately the skies were clear in time for the fireworks though. It was a really good show.My bowels have been behaving very well again the last few days. I had a little bit of a set-back last weekend, because I ran out of one of my supplements and thought I'd be ok without it. And at the same time tried to take less probiotics. Stupied, I know. It's just that I'm taking so many supplements I feel like I'm a walking health food store! But everytime I try to lessen the dose of something I get in trouble again, including the OO. So I guess I can't say that the OO helps by itself. I think it's just one of the things that are a major help. The last time I tried to lower the dose of OO I got in real big trouble.I truely think I have a yeast problem in my gut. The supplement I ran out of was garlic, which also helps against yeast. For me, it seems like the combination of garlic and OO has saved me. The other supplements I'm taking are mainly to soothe and help (re)build the lining of the intestines. And of course the probiotics. I take around 30 billion organisms a day!I also started doing the tapes a few days ago. It's too early to see much result yet, but I have to admit that my anxiety has lessened a bit already! BTW, I really do agree too that all of us owe a lot to Kenya and Metaphorica. I don't think I would've ever heard of OO, not in a million years!! Thanks you two.Take care,Edith[This message has been edited by ewink (edited 07-05-2001).]


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi all,I haven't been online much recently. I was busy doing lots of teaching (summer's always crazy, because often the kids can't make their normal lesson time, and then I end up teaching at all odd hours...), and I've got a couple of translating jobs on top of that. (I do some freelance translating on the side off and on, English/Dutch and vice versa)And yesterday we went to Lake Tahoe for the day. It was really nice, because it was sooo much cooler than it has been here (been tripple digits for a while!), and it actually rained a little bit! Fortunately the skies were clear in time for the fireworks though. It was a really good show.My bowels have been behaving very well again the last few days. I had a little bit of a set-back last weekend, because I ran out of one of my supplements and thought I'd be ok without it. And at the same time tried to take less probiotics. Stupied, I know. It's just that I'm taking so many supplements I feel like I'm a walking health food store! But everytime I try to lessen the dose of something I get in trouble again, including the OO. So I guess I can't say that the OO helps by itself. I think it's just one of the things that are a major help. The last time I tried to lower the dose of OO I got in real big trouble.I truely think I have a yeast problem in my gut. The supplement I ran out of was garlic, which also helps against yeast. For me, it seems like the combination of garlic and OO has saved me. The other supplements I'm taking are mainly to soothe and help (re)build the lining of the intestines. And of course the probiotics. I take around 30 billion organisms a day!I also started doing the tapes a few days ago. It's too early to see much result yet, but I have to admit that my anxiety has lessened a bit already! BTW, I really do agree too that all of us owe a lot to Kenya and Metaphorica. I don't think I would've ever heard of OO, not in a million years!! Thanks you two.Take care,Edith[This message has been edited by ewink (edited 07-05-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2001)

OK. I have decided to give this a try. I went and picked up some oo. What I decided since I am a whimp and was sure I couldn't handle putting the OO in water and drinking it was to get the softgel capsules. Will this work the same as the plain old oil? It says it is 150mg per softgel. It also says you can take it up to 3 times a day. I sure hope this stuff works for me as well as it has worked for some of you. If you have any suggestions please feel free. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2001)

OK. I have decided to give this a try. I went and picked up some oo. What I decided since I am a whimp and was sure I couldn't handle putting the OO in water and drinking it was to get the softgel capsules. Will this work the same as the plain old oil? It says it is 150mg per softgel. It also says you can take it up to 3 times a day. I sure hope this stuff works for me as well as it has worked for some of you. If you have any suggestions please feel free. Thanks


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hi Gayle150 mg *of what* exactly?As to whether caps vs oil is the way to go, I was asking the same in the beginning, because I got scared of some other people's reactions to it. In the end though, I went for the oil. I seem to recall someone mentioning they had taken caps and gotten results, but I don't remember who. And, it's nowhere near what I feared it to be. YMMV.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hi Gayle150 mg *of what* exactly?As to whether caps vs oil is the way to go, I was asking the same in the beginning, because I got scared of some other people's reactions to it. In the end though, I went for the oil. I seem to recall someone mentioning they had taken caps and gotten results, but I don't remember who. And, it's nowhere near what I feared it to be. YMMV.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hey Edith, glad to hear that you had such a relaxing time--I find time in nature essential to the healing process--sounds trite, but until I was introduced to it, I would never have believed how much difference it can make. And I'm glad you're doing well. (still haven't forgotten you). Boisie, hope your finding some solutions to the sleep.hugs all


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hey Edith, glad to hear that you had such a relaxing time--I find time in nature essential to the healing process--sounds trite, but until I was introduced to it, I would never have believed how much difference it can make. And I'm glad you're doing well. (still haven't forgotten you). Boisie, hope your finding some solutions to the sleep.hugs all


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

BONZA! BEAUTY! PEARLER!(as they say in my homeland)Went through PM with nary a hitch! Certainly nothing like last time, just the normal stuff.YEE HAA!OO, you're off the hook, baby! Take me there!


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

BONZA! BEAUTY! PEARLER!(as they say in my homeland)Went through PM with nary a hitch! Certainly nothing like last time, just the normal stuff.YEE HAA!OO, you're off the hook, baby! Take me there!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2001)

It says "oil of oregano extract"(origanum vulgare) (aerial) (in base of extra virgin olive oil) 150 mgs soft gelsI started them last night and tonight I have had alot of d but that is ok because I have been c for a while and really needed some relief. So I actually feel a little better except I think my gas is worse instead of better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2001)

It says "oil of oregano extract"(origanum vulgare) (aerial) (in base of extra virgin olive oil) 150 mgs soft gelsI started them last night and tonight I have had alot of d but that is ok because I have been c for a while and really needed some relief. So I actually feel a little better except I think my gas is worse instead of better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2001)

Gayle,Don't worry about the gas. We all reported more gas the first days. Eventually it will get better.Meta, haven't heard from your friend, yet. In the meantime ... wasting some good weather here by spending all my time in bed







Triggered a mild IBS attack yesterday by drinking one of my worst trigggers: Cola. I should have known better ... It had been a while though that I had an attack like that.hope you're all well.Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2001)

Gayle,Don't worry about the gas. We all reported more gas the first days. Eventually it will get better.Meta, haven't heard from your friend, yet. In the meantime ... wasting some good weather here by spending all my time in bed







Triggered a mild IBS attack yesterday by drinking one of my worst trigggers: Cola. I should have known better ... It had been a while though that I had an attack like that.hope you're all well.Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Gayle,I agree with everybody else, the gas gets worse before it gets better with the OO. I had that too. I am taking the oil, so have no idea how the caps work. I may be wrong, but I thought it was "hmmm" who took both the oil and the caps. You might want to do a search for that user name + OO and see if you find anything.Peter,I'm sorry to hear you're having a bad IBS attack. Hope you're feeling better soon.Meta,Glad that you're feeling much better this time. I'll send my update in a seperate post.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Gayle,I agree with everybody else, the gas gets worse before it gets better with the OO. I had that too. I am taking the oil, so have no idea how the caps work. I may be wrong, but I thought it was "hmmm" who took both the oil and the caps. You might want to do a search for that user name + OO and see if you find anything.Peter,I'm sorry to hear you're having a bad IBS attack. Hope you're feeling better soon.Meta,Glad that you're feeling much better this time. I'll send my update in a seperate post.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Stevo,So glad you're finding some relief from the OO too! I have recently upped my probiotics to 30 billion too!


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Stevo,So glad you're finding some relief from the OO too! I have recently upped my probiotics to 30 billion too!


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi all,I'm almost afraid to announce this, but I have been doing really well the last 4 days! Seems like my system recovered pretty quickly from my last trial of lowering the doses of some supplements. I started taking everything full dose again last Sunday. In the last 4 days I have been going back a forth between a little bit C and 1 normal BM a day! And the anxiety is getting less too. I am very tempted again to try to lower the dose of something, but I will not give in to that temptation this time. I will keep taking my regimen of supplements for a while at least now. I'm thinking if I can be pretty normal for about a month, then I might think about trying to take a little less of something, but very slowly.During those 4 good days, I actually even ate out twice! The first time Italian, but I asked for plain pasta with seafood, and only white wine and garlic for sauce, no fat whatsoever. Yesterday we went to San Francisco for the day, and ate Chinese food. I did not feel like very plain food, so we just ordered 2 dishes that were not super spicy. After that we went to a musical, and I did fine. For one moment after sitting down, I thought "what if I have to leave to go to the bathroom all of sudden, I'll have to climb over all those legs". But then I said to myself, so what, I'm sure it'll be ok. I really feel pretty good right now.I have to say I think that Mike's tapes are helping with that too.Later today we have to play at a party (providing music), and tomorrow we'll just hang out and be lazy. We've had a pretty good little mini vacation so far.Take care,Edith


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi all,I'm almost afraid to announce this, but I have been doing really well the last 4 days! Seems like my system recovered pretty quickly from my last trial of lowering the doses of some supplements. I started taking everything full dose again last Sunday. In the last 4 days I have been going back a forth between a little bit C and 1 normal BM a day! And the anxiety is getting less too. I am very tempted again to try to lower the dose of something, but I will not give in to that temptation this time. I will keep taking my regimen of supplements for a while at least now. I'm thinking if I can be pretty normal for about a month, then I might think about trying to take a little less of something, but very slowly.During those 4 good days, I actually even ate out twice! The first time Italian, but I asked for plain pasta with seafood, and only white wine and garlic for sauce, no fat whatsoever. Yesterday we went to San Francisco for the day, and ate Chinese food. I did not feel like very plain food, so we just ordered 2 dishes that were not super spicy. After that we went to a musical, and I did fine. For one moment after sitting down, I thought "what if I have to leave to go to the bathroom all of sudden, I'll have to climb over all those legs". But then I said to myself, so what, I'm sure it'll be ok. I really feel pretty good right now.I have to say I think that Mike's tapes are helping with that too.Later today we have to play at a party (providing music), and tomorrow we'll just hang out and be lazy. We've had a pretty good little mini vacation so far.Take care,Edith


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2001)

Hi all,Edith, I'm so glad you're doing well. Don't worry about my attack. I took some oil this morning and half an hour later the symptoms were gone. It's really incredible, this stuff. I had to go to the hairdresser today. I usually spent half an hour before the appointment sitting in the bathroom, but this time ... nothing. Just went there, had my haircut (looks nice by the way







), and had no problems at all. God I love this !Now if I could stay awake, then I could really start living again...Hope you're all doing well.Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2001)

Hi all,Edith, I'm so glad you're doing well. Don't worry about my attack. I took some oil this morning and half an hour later the symptoms were gone. It's really incredible, this stuff. I had to go to the hairdresser today. I usually spent half an hour before the appointment sitting in the bathroom, but this time ... nothing. Just went there, had my haircut (looks nice by the way







), and had no problems at all. God I love this !Now if I could stay awake, then I could really start living again...Hope you're all doing well.Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## river_pool (Mar 16, 2001)

anybody else getting really bad stomach cramps and heartburn with it? I never have either and I'm taking the least amount possible. I've tried mostly with food, but also a few times without food to see if it helped. Any other suggesitons?Lisa


----------



## river_pool (Mar 16, 2001)

anybody else getting really bad stomach cramps and heartburn with it? I never have either and I'm taking the least amount possible. I've tried mostly with food, but also a few times without food to see if it helped. Any other suggesitons?Lisa


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2001)

I don't have really bad stomach cramps or heartburn but then again I just started this four days ago too. I can not believe this but last night I actually had a formed bm. I am usually c until I go a while without going and then I get D. Unless I take something which always gives me D. So for me to have a formed bm is great. Maybe, just maybe this is going to help me. I still have alot of gas though. I sure wish that would go away.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2001)

I don't have really bad stomach cramps or heartburn but then again I just started this four days ago too. I can not believe this but last night I actually had a formed bm. I am usually c until I go a while without going and then I get D. Unless I take something which always gives me D. So for me to have a formed bm is great. Maybe, just maybe this is going to help me. I still have alot of gas though. I sure wish that would go away.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Lisa1) Are you taking enough water with it?2) you could try the caps3) do you get heartburn stomach at other times? Have you been tested for h.pylori or ulcer? Or have reflux?4) what % carvacrol..you might need to dilute with more oil.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Lisa1) Are you taking enough water with it?2) you could try the caps3) do you get heartburn stomach at other times? Have you been tested for h.pylori or ulcer? Or have reflux?4) what % carvacrol..you might need to dilute with more oil.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

YAY!Edith! And mike's tapes I think ARE helping, I can't afford them but would love to try them, so the best I do is meditate. All I can say is I feel if if I don't.Peter, I'll chase it up.Gayle:150 mg doesn't tell you anything about the %of carvacrol and thymol in there,compared to the carrier oil.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

YAY!Edith! And mike's tapes I think ARE helping, I can't afford them but would love to try them, so the best I do is meditate. All I can say is I feel if if I don't.Peter, I'll chase it up.Gayle:150 mg doesn't tell you anything about the %of carvacrol and thymol in there,compared to the carrier oil.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Little Roo on dancing feet..I have to say that I don't think I've had as much success as the others with OO, at least as far as BM s are. I've had some reduction in frequency of pebbles and snakes, and perhaps a minor return to fuller ones when I do have them, but for the most part, I am still experiencing just little bits at a time.However, it has been marvelous for ridding the gas and bloating, and killing off yeast, and maybe even saved me from food poisoning when my hubby got it.I also moved my dose up a few days ago to 4x3, which has helped, I think. I think I needed the higher dose, closer to what Kenya would've been taking with the pure, uncut oil.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Little Roo on dancing feet..I have to say that I don't think I've had as much success as the others with OO, at least as far as BM s are. I've had some reduction in frequency of pebbles and snakes, and perhaps a minor return to fuller ones when I do have them, but for the most part, I am still experiencing just little bits at a time.However, it has been marvelous for ridding the gas and bloating, and killing off yeast, and maybe even saved me from food poisoning when my hubby got it.I also moved my dose up a few days ago to 4x3, which has helped, I think. I think I needed the higher dose, closer to what Kenya would've been taking with the pure, uncut oil.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Lisa,Metaphorica is giving you some good tips. I don't know if that would help you, but I take it 45 min. to 1 hour after eating and don't eat anything for the same amount of time afterwards. I started doing that in the beginning b/c the oil made me really nauseous and bloated the first few days. That got better and I just kept taking it this way. I never had stomach cramps or heartburn from it tho.Peter,Wow, that's great! That's amazing. I'm really happy that it's working that well for you. Are Mike's tapes helping you with sleeping at all? I have sleeping problems off and on, and am hoping to get some help from them. I did some autogenic training before starting the tapes, and that helped quite a bit for sleeping. I still do it when I have trouble going to sleep. It doesn't always work, but it does about 75% of the time, which is really nice.Gayle,I agree with Meta, I think you should try to find out what exactly is in the product. Can you find the phone# of the company that made it and call them to find out?


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Lisa,Metaphorica is giving you some good tips. I don't know if that would help you, but I take it 45 min. to 1 hour after eating and don't eat anything for the same amount of time afterwards. I started doing that in the beginning b/c the oil made me really nauseous and bloated the first few days. That got better and I just kept taking it this way. I never had stomach cramps or heartburn from it tho.Peter,Wow, that's great! That's amazing. I'm really happy that it's working that well for you. Are Mike's tapes helping you with sleeping at all? I have sleeping problems off and on, and am hoping to get some help from them. I did some autogenic training before starting the tapes, and that helped quite a bit for sleeping. I still do it when I have trouble going to sleep. It doesn't always work, but it does about 75% of the time, which is really nice.Gayle,I agree with Meta, I think you should try to find out what exactly is in the product. Can you find the phone# of the company that made it and call them to find out?


----------



## saltycat20 (Jan 7, 2001)

Just wanted to say that i have tried adding 4 drops of the OO, made by nature's answer, to my nightly olive oil drink ( 2 TB mixed with prune juice or cranberry juice). After 1 week, I feel a difference. Less gas and pain in my abdomen and less waking up at night to pass painful gas. I am going to keep taking it and considering adding a morning 4 drops. Thanks for this information. You know this is the 3rd really helpful suggestion I have gotten off this BB. Thank you all!!


----------



## saltycat20 (Jan 7, 2001)

Just wanted to say that i have tried adding 4 drops of the OO, made by nature's answer, to my nightly olive oil drink ( 2 TB mixed with prune juice or cranberry juice). After 1 week, I feel a difference. Less gas and pain in my abdomen and less waking up at night to pass painful gas. I am going to keep taking it and considering adding a morning 4 drops. Thanks for this information. You know this is the 3rd really helpful suggestion I have gotten off this BB. Thank you all!!


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hey, SaltyCat (love your name)That's terrific. As for 4 drops as well in the morning--um, be warned, it might be a big dose to take initially, while you're upright and blear-eyed.You know, I am so pleased to hear the results people are getting with this stuff--for people like Edith and Peter, who have diligently kept an up to to date in depth report, where I can see the progress, I am really excited--but you know what? Even if people said, 'it doesn't work for me', I'm not worried about that. As I said earlier on today, I don't think I've achieved nearly the same improvement as others,yet I'm the one who has been probably most vocal. But it doesn't matter. I'm not afraid to say, 'it didnt' do anything' if that was the truth, and not feel like I was a failure, or spoiling anyone's party. (that's not the truth, it HAS made a change, albeit not as remarkable as few other people). So by the same token, I'm also not afraid of anyone here saying it's NOT working. In fact, it would be interesting to hear from those people. PPete and Edith--would it help to know that I'm awake at 4 am everyday? *sigh*


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hey, SaltyCat (love your name)That's terrific. As for 4 drops as well in the morning--um, be warned, it might be a big dose to take initially, while you're upright and blear-eyed.You know, I am so pleased to hear the results people are getting with this stuff--for people like Edith and Peter, who have diligently kept an up to to date in depth report, where I can see the progress, I am really excited--but you know what? Even if people said, 'it doesn't work for me', I'm not worried about that. As I said earlier on today, I don't think I've achieved nearly the same improvement as others,yet I'm the one who has been probably most vocal. But it doesn't matter. I'm not afraid to say, 'it didnt' do anything' if that was the truth, and not feel like I was a failure, or spoiling anyone's party. (that's not the truth, it HAS made a change, albeit not as remarkable as few other people). So by the same token, I'm also not afraid of anyone here saying it's NOT working. In fact, it would be interesting to hear from those people. PPete and Edith--would it help to know that I'm awake at 4 am everyday? *sigh*


----------



## STEVO (Mar 5, 2001)

Hi Meta,Edith,Peter,Kenya glad to know all of you are doing well.It looks as though Gayle is having some success as well.Thanks a MILLION to KENYA,we have some part of our life back.Peter,like you I am also experiencing sleep problems.I wake up at 5AMand cant get back to sleep,so i just say my prayers to refresh me for the day.I find this helps a great deal with the anxiety. I am still improving albeit slowly,but there is definitely light at the end of the tunnel.Have a great day/night(as the case may be)everyone. Cheers, Stephen.


----------



## STEVO (Mar 5, 2001)

Hi Meta,Edith,Peter,Kenya glad to know all of you are doing well.It looks as though Gayle is having some success as well.Thanks a MILLION to KENYA,we have some part of our life back.Peter,like you I am also experiencing sleep problems.I wake up at 5AMand cant get back to sleep,so i just say my prayers to refresh me for the day.I find this helps a great deal with the anxiety. I am still improving albeit slowly,but there is definitely light at the end of the tunnel.Have a great day/night(as the case may be)everyone. Cheers, Stephen.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi everyone,I have upped my dose of OO to 4 drops a day for the last 3 days I think. I still take it in 3 times, just take 2 drops at night.There are 2 reasons why I upped the dosage. One is that last week I got oral thrush again. When it was still there a couple of days later I finally got rid of it by swishing the OO (deluted in water) in my mouth for a few seconds (did that twice). It burnt and stung like crazy, but it got rid of the thrush in no time! Also I had really bad dandruff. Now I usually have that a little bit, but this was really bad. I'm not sure even if that has anything to do with yeast or not, but now it's better.The other reason is that for the last 6 days I've been trying to take Seacure, which supposedly would help against inflammation, mostly for D-type IBS, plus help you gain weight. This is my second attempt to try it, and it seems to be making the D worse! However, it seemed like I did gain a little bit on it. I am only taking one capsule of Seacure a day at the moment (the "normal" dose is 4 to 6), today I finally had a normal BM again, after taking 4 drops of OO for 3 days. The bad news is, now I lost some weight again.







So I guess you're probably right Meta, in that the OO does make you loose weight. I'll be keeping a close eye on my weight, to make sure it doesn't go down any more. If it stays where it is now, I'll try to stay on the 4 drops for a few weeks, and see if I can up the dose of the Seacure very slowly. I really would like to be able to gain some weight.Take care,EdithP.S.: Wow, and I thought I was one of the worst sleepers out there... I seem to get that lately too, I just wake up in the middle of the night, and it takes me forever to go back to sleep.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi everyone,I have upped my dose of OO to 4 drops a day for the last 3 days I think. I still take it in 3 times, just take 2 drops at night.There are 2 reasons why I upped the dosage. One is that last week I got oral thrush again. When it was still there a couple of days later I finally got rid of it by swishing the OO (deluted in water) in my mouth for a few seconds (did that twice). It burnt and stung like crazy, but it got rid of the thrush in no time! Also I had really bad dandruff. Now I usually have that a little bit, but this was really bad. I'm not sure even if that has anything to do with yeast or not, but now it's better.The other reason is that for the last 6 days I've been trying to take Seacure, which supposedly would help against inflammation, mostly for D-type IBS, plus help you gain weight. This is my second attempt to try it, and it seems to be making the D worse! However, it seemed like I did gain a little bit on it. I am only taking one capsule of Seacure a day at the moment (the "normal" dose is 4 to 6), today I finally had a normal BM again, after taking 4 drops of OO for 3 days. The bad news is, now I lost some weight again.







So I guess you're probably right Meta, in that the OO does make you loose weight. I'll be keeping a close eye on my weight, to make sure it doesn't go down any more. If it stays where it is now, I'll try to stay on the 4 drops for a few weeks, and see if I can up the dose of the Seacure very slowly. I really would like to be able to gain some weight.Take care,EdithP.S.: Wow, and I thought I was one of the worst sleepers out there... I seem to get that lately too, I just wake up in the middle of the night, and it takes me forever to go back to sleep.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

maybe we can start a sleep group, here, too.*g*


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

maybe we can start a sleep group, here, too.*g*


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Edith,I too upped my dose to 4x3 rather than 3x3, which I was on for a while, and I'm finding that those extra 3 are making a difference in improvement. Again, I'm wondering if it just makes for a dose closer to what Kenya was on...remember, she wasn't taking diluted oil, we all are.As for weight loss, I think OO only causes a brief suppression of appetite, then it bounces back. Also, you're taking other things, so that might account for it? The sea-stuff? I'm glad to hear you doing better. AS for me, I got through PM in a breeze. I notice that even though I am your regular cabbage-kid, (forget the 'patch' bit, I just eat the whole thing) the OO really helps with gas. I mean, even before IBS I was a terrible brussels sprouts addict, (i mean really), and I've just not stopped the vegies. But the 4 drops seems to have made quite a difference from 3.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Edith,I too upped my dose to 4x3 rather than 3x3, which I was on for a while, and I'm finding that those extra 3 are making a difference in improvement. Again, I'm wondering if it just makes for a dose closer to what Kenya was on...remember, she wasn't taking diluted oil, we all are.As for weight loss, I think OO only causes a brief suppression of appetite, then it bounces back. Also, you're taking other things, so that might account for it? The sea-stuff? I'm glad to hear you doing better. AS for me, I got through PM in a breeze. I notice that even though I am your regular cabbage-kid, (forget the 'patch' bit, I just eat the whole thing) the OO really helps with gas. I mean, even before IBS I was a terrible brussels sprouts addict, (i mean really), and I've just not stopped the vegies. But the 4 drops seems to have made quite a difference from 3.


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

Stevo,Thanks for your appreciative statement - glad you're doing well.Lisa,I think Metaphorica is correct in making sure you drink plenty of water AND I agree with her in the fact that maybe there is an ulcer issue?? Seems to me that since OO is so powerful, having an ulcer might aggravate the condition?? I've never had problems with my stomach after taking OO.Just a suggestion - I would either stop taking the oil until you've found out your stomach is ok or perhaps putting the OO in gel caps like I used to do so it breaks up in the intestines. Peppermint oil caps are designed to dissovle in the intestines, but I'm not sure of the stability of the OO in gel caps making it all the way to the intestines before dissolving?You may know that peppermint tea/oil can greatly relieve stomach problems, but not necessarily heal it. Once again, I would definitely get your stomach checked out.Get wellKenya


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

Stevo,Thanks for your appreciative statement - glad you're doing well.Lisa,I think Metaphorica is correct in making sure you drink plenty of water AND I agree with her in the fact that maybe there is an ulcer issue?? Seems to me that since OO is so powerful, having an ulcer might aggravate the condition?? I've never had problems with my stomach after taking OO.Just a suggestion - I would either stop taking the oil until you've found out your stomach is ok or perhaps putting the OO in gel caps like I used to do so it breaks up in the intestines. Peppermint oil caps are designed to dissovle in the intestines, but I'm not sure of the stability of the OO in gel caps making it all the way to the intestines before dissolving?You may know that peppermint tea/oil can greatly relieve stomach problems, but not necessarily heal it. Once again, I would definitely get your stomach checked out.Get wellKenya


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

Hi All,If you get a chance check out the IBS BB post titled 'Cure?'...by "rfree."The drug he's talking about is an antifungal, not antibacterial, called Griseofulvin. His results are interesting.As we all know, OO has anti-fungal properties.Hope everyone's doin' well.Kenya


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

Hi All,If you get a chance check out the IBS BB post titled 'Cure?'...by "rfree."The drug he's talking about is an antifungal, not antibacterial, called Griseofulvin. His results are interesting.As we all know, OO has anti-fungal properties.Hope everyone's doin' well.Kenya


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2001)

Hi all,I haven't been able to post a message for a while because ... well, I'm not feeling very well. It has nothing to do with the Oregano Oil however. Symptoms are still getting better but ... I'v been reminded lately of all the things I have to miss because of my IBS and my sleeping problems, and it made me feel depressed (even suicidal)...I just hope it goes away soon...Please send me some comforting words, I could use them..Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2001)

Hi all,I haven't been able to post a message for a while because ... well, I'm not feeling very well. It has nothing to do with the Oregano Oil however. Symptoms are still getting better but ... I'v been reminded lately of all the things I have to miss because of my IBS and my sleeping problems, and it made me feel depressed (even suicidal)...I just hope it goes away soon...Please send me some comforting words, I could use them..Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2001)

Peter,I'm sorry to hear that. I feel for you. At least you said your IBS symptoms are getting better which is great.I have one suggestion regarding your sleeplessness other than meds --- Have you tried meditation? Years ago I was an insomniac. One of my relatives introduced me to meditation (I think I started with 10 minutes/day) and after a period of maybe 3-4 weeks I was sleeping again. It takes dedication though.There is a book, and it'll sound crazy, but it's called "Meditation for Dummies." I've read it and it's amazing. It's also amazing what meditation will do for anyone suffering from depression.If you've never tried meditation, I wish you'd consider it.All the best to you







Maggie


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2001)

Peter,I'm sorry to hear that. I feel for you. At least you said your IBS symptoms are getting better which is great.I have one suggestion regarding your sleeplessness other than meds --- Have you tried meditation? Years ago I was an insomniac. One of my relatives introduced me to meditation (I think I started with 10 minutes/day) and after a period of maybe 3-4 weeks I was sleeping again. It takes dedication though.There is a book, and it'll sound crazy, but it's called "Meditation for Dummies." I've read it and it's amazing. It's also amazing what meditation will do for anyone suffering from depression.If you've never tried meditation, I wish you'd consider it.All the best to you







Maggie


----------



## STEVO (Mar 5, 2001)

Hi Peter, Sorry to hear you're feeling down.This wretched IBS does take its toll now and again.Just to let u know we know how u feel and are there for u(at least in spirit).The meditation sounds good.My mum meditates(christian version)and something must be working for her as she has had a lot of health and personal problems to cope with over the years.She still remains calm despite everything.She has tried to get me to do the same,but i'm not as dedicated.Please take care of yourself mate.Just a hello to the rest of the gang,hope all of u are doing okay.Take care everybody. Stephen.s


----------



## STEVO (Mar 5, 2001)

Hi Peter, Sorry to hear you're feeling down.This wretched IBS does take its toll now and again.Just to let u know we know how u feel and are there for u(at least in spirit).The meditation sounds good.My mum meditates(christian version)and something must be working for her as she has had a lot of health and personal problems to cope with over the years.She still remains calm despite everything.She has tried to get me to do the same,but i'm not as dedicated.Please take care of yourself mate.Just a hello to the rest of the gang,hope all of u are doing okay.Take care everybody. Stephen.s


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Peter,I'm so very sorry you feel so down. I have certainly been there. Steven is right, this IBS can really get to you at times. And so can insomnia. Check your email! Take care of yourself,Edith


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Peter,I'm so very sorry you feel so down. I have certainly been there. Steven is right, this IBS can really get to you at times. And so can insomnia. Check your email! Take care of yourself,Edith


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Peter(((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))))))))))))and hold on for my private reply.Met


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Peter(((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))))))))))))and hold on for my private reply.Met


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2001)

HI EVERYONE....I REALLY NEED TO KNOW WHERE CAN I GET THE OREGANO OIL,,,I'M IN COLORADO....I HOPE YOU CAN HELP ME TAKE CARE


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2001)

HI EVERYONE....I REALLY NEED TO KNOW WHERE CAN I GET THE OREGANO OIL,,,I'M IN COLORADO....I HOPE YOU CAN HELP ME TAKE CARE


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Cristin,You can buy it at Wild Oats, you can buy it from GNC, you can buy it over the net. There seems to be many places. Just make sure that what you get isa) origanum vulgare (and that they guarantee it...there was another post about someone being duped by this)







most important, that it must have 50% of phenols, and of that 50%, 40% must come from carvacrol since this is the more active ingredient, the rest of the phenol coming from Thymol, the other active ingredient.HTHAnd, DO heed the experience of others and start off SLOWLY, gradually building up the dose.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Cristin,You can buy it at Wild Oats, you can buy it from GNC, you can buy it over the net. There seems to be many places. Just make sure that what you get isa) origanum vulgare (and that they guarantee it...there was another post about someone being duped by this)







most important, that it must have 50% of phenols, and of that 50%, 40% must come from carvacrol since this is the more active ingredient, the rest of the phenol coming from Thymol, the other active ingredient.HTHAnd, DO heed the experience of others and start off SLOWLY, gradually building up the dose.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Cristin,Metaphorica is giving you some good advice. There are several good, helpful brands out there. I take the liquid form by North American Herb & Spice Co.. You can find it on-line in several stores.Peter,Been thinking about you. Hope you're feeling better. Take care,Edith


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Cristin,Metaphorica is giving you some good advice. There are several good, helpful brands out there. I take the liquid form by North American Herb & Spice Co.. You can find it on-line in several stores.Peter,Been thinking about you. Hope you're feeling better. Take care,Edith


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi Kennya,Hopefully you're reading this. I was wondering how long you took the oil of oregano for when you first started it (how many weeks, months)? Also, did you just stop cold at some point, or taper off slowly first? Are you still taking it occasionally? Or is it one of those things that you should take for a few months solid, then stop for a month or so and take it again for a while?I've been on it for 6 1/2 weeks now, and was wondering how long I should take it for.Thanks in advance.Edith[This message has been edited by ewink (edited 07-16-2001).]


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Sorry, double post...[This message has been edited by ewink (edited 07-16-2001).]


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi Kennya,Hopefully you're reading this. I was wondering how long you took the oil of oregano for when you first started it (how many weeks, months)? Also, did you just stop cold at some point, or taper off slowly first? Are you still taking it occasionally? Or is it one of those things that you should take for a few months solid, then stop for a month or so and take it again for a while?I've been on it for 6 1/2 weeks now, and was wondering how long I should take it for.Thanks in advance.Edith[This message has been edited by ewink (edited 07-16-2001).]


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Sorry, double post...[This message has been edited by ewink (edited 07-16-2001).]


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Rat report time, everybody. How is everyone?Me, I'm doing extremely well. I'm still on 3x4 drops, still doing well re pain and gas.This stuff is really great. The BM's improved a little on the OO, but I think I mentioned once before that I haven't had remarkable success with those. So, I've taken a leaf from some others and started taking magnesium. So far, it's working great. I have to say I have alot more energy than I used to: though, I admit sleep is a problem at the moment, 3 am waking and 4am rising. I'm not depressed, I've had that before. Not sure what it is. But, i feel fine otherwise. Plenty of hikes in the mountains. Something I've discovered about pain is that often when you least want to do something is the best thing for you. I never want to do a hike when I have spasms...yet hiking always takes the pain away. Endorphins from exercise, I guess. When I first started, I wouldn't squat in the bushes and 'held on' to IBS. Now, I take whatever I need to clean up, and if I need to go, I just do. And guess what? Becoming comfortable with that and less anxious has actually meant that I now hike and NOT feel worried about needing to go, and therefore, I don't!! Self-fulfilling prophecy? Partly. Obviously, being more relaxed and accepting about what's happening is going to make me less susceptible to stress bowel attacks. And, I can't help but say this: I think being in nature itself on a consistent basis is profoundly healing.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Rat report time, everybody. How is everyone?Me, I'm doing extremely well. I'm still on 3x4 drops, still doing well re pain and gas.This stuff is really great. The BM's improved a little on the OO, but I think I mentioned once before that I haven't had remarkable success with those. So, I've taken a leaf from some others and started taking magnesium. So far, it's working great. I have to say I have alot more energy than I used to: though, I admit sleep is a problem at the moment, 3 am waking and 4am rising. I'm not depressed, I've had that before. Not sure what it is. But, i feel fine otherwise. Plenty of hikes in the mountains. Something I've discovered about pain is that often when you least want to do something is the best thing for you. I never want to do a hike when I have spasms...yet hiking always takes the pain away. Endorphins from exercise, I guess. When I first started, I wouldn't squat in the bushes and 'held on' to IBS. Now, I take whatever I need to clean up, and if I need to go, I just do. And guess what? Becoming comfortable with that and less anxious has actually meant that I now hike and NOT feel worried about needing to go, and therefore, I don't!! Self-fulfilling prophecy? Partly. Obviously, being more relaxed and accepting about what's happening is going to make me less susceptible to stress bowel attacks. And, I can't help but say this: I think being in nature itself on a consistent basis is profoundly healing.


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

double post - oops[This message has been edited by kkenya (edited 07-17-2001).]


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

double post - oops[This message has been edited by kkenya (edited 07-17-2001).]


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

Hi Edith,I took the oil almost every day for a year, maybe a little less, then I started only using it maybe once or twice a week.I'm not taking it now and haven't been for about a month.I think perhaps once-a-day for a year might have been too much, not sure.I suppose it's up to your body -- maybe experimenting with not taking it after you feel your mostly symptom free, as I am now.Hope this answered your questions. Let me know if you have more.RegardsKenya


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

Hi Edith,I took the oil almost every day for a year, maybe a little less, then I started only using it maybe once or twice a week.I'm not taking it now and haven't been for about a month.I think perhaps once-a-day for a year might have been too much, not sure.I suppose it's up to your body -- maybe experimenting with not taking it after you feel your mostly symptom free, as I am now.Hope this answered your questions. Let me know if you have more.RegardsKenya


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

So did it take you a year before you got symptom free? Thanks Kennya,Edith


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

So did it take you a year before you got symptom free? Thanks Kennya,Edith


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2001)

2X a day, 3-4 drops. I've tried this for 10 days and it has really helped with gas. I haven't noticed any real change in bowel movements yet.I think it's the OO, because I stopped all other meds, except for a little citrucel here and there. Just started back on Probiotica on 10th day, just 1 a day for now. A few questions I'd like to get answers to...How long is it safe to use?Should it be used in cycles?Is there any research into long term effects? Forgive me if any of these questions have already been answered, This thread is getting long and hard to follow.Maybe the discussion should be split up into specific categories? This stuff needs more investigation.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2001)

2X a day, 3-4 drops. I've tried this for 10 days and it has really helped with gas. I haven't noticed any real change in bowel movements yet.I think it's the OO, because I stopped all other meds, except for a little citrucel here and there. Just started back on Probiotica on 10th day, just 1 a day for now. A few questions I'd like to get answers to...How long is it safe to use?Should it be used in cycles?Is there any research into long term effects? Forgive me if any of these questions have already been answered, This thread is getting long and hard to follow.Maybe the discussion should be split up into specific categories? This stuff needs more investigation.


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

Hello again Edith,No, I was symptom free after about two months - then I started thinking I could eat whatever I wanted again.Well, I could pretty much have eaten what I wanted, but if I had too much sugar or dairy I'd get twinge in my gut (nothing like the bad IBS days) and then take the OO only when I felt that twinge. During that period of time I only needed the OO a couple time per week and it calmed my slight symptoms in less than 30 minutes.See ya,K


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

Hello again Edith,No, I was symptom free after about two months - then I started thinking I could eat whatever I wanted again.Well, I could pretty much have eaten what I wanted, but if I had too much sugar or dairy I'd get twinge in my gut (nothing like the bad IBS days) and then take the OO only when I felt that twinge. During that period of time I only needed the OO a couple time per week and it calmed my slight symptoms in less than 30 minutes.See ya,K


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi all,Thanks for the responses Kenya. It hasn't been 2 months for me yet, and I'm also not symptom free yet. I am still improving though, albeit more slowly than at first. I am taking 4 drops a day, in 3 times. In the evening I take 2 drops. I think I'll continue taking that until the end of July (it will have been 2 months then), and then see if I can start taking 3 or 4 drops every other day, and if that works, then lower to a couple times a week, and then try to stop. My main reason for wanting to stop is not that I'm that worried it'll be harmful. I just would like to get off of most of my supplements ASAP, so that we can start trying to get pregnant again (we had to stop due to my IBS-D flare). I know that probably puts extra pressure on my system and I'm sure that's not helping. It's just that I'm getting older, and feel like I'm running out of time. But that's a whole different issue.Anyway, at this point I still can't eat everything I want, but my diet is getting more varied. I can eat a little bit of veggies every day, have even eaten a couple of very small salads (no dressing) and did ok. Fruits I have to be more careful with, I'm ok with 1/2 peach a couple of times a week, but that's about it. Except for bananas, I can eat as many of those as I want. Also fats I still need to be careful with, but I'm not eating completely fat-free anymore. So for me, even though the OO has not been a miracle drug, I believe it has been one of the major contributions to my improvement, together with several other supplements. Over the last 6 weeks or so, I have actually tested all of them, by trying to lower the dose on each of them (seperately of course), and every time I got worse. So they're all helping together. Right now, I'm trying to lower the dose of one supplement again, but VERY slowly, by only taking out a little bit of powder (and only once a day, not the other 2 times) and putting that in an empty capsule. I think my system got so used to all these supplements that it's going to take a lot of time and effort to wean myself off of them.Take care,Edith


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi all,Thanks for the responses Kenya. It hasn't been 2 months for me yet, and I'm also not symptom free yet. I am still improving though, albeit more slowly than at first. I am taking 4 drops a day, in 3 times. In the evening I take 2 drops. I think I'll continue taking that until the end of July (it will have been 2 months then), and then see if I can start taking 3 or 4 drops every other day, and if that works, then lower to a couple times a week, and then try to stop. My main reason for wanting to stop is not that I'm that worried it'll be harmful. I just would like to get off of most of my supplements ASAP, so that we can start trying to get pregnant again (we had to stop due to my IBS-D flare). I know that probably puts extra pressure on my system and I'm sure that's not helping. It's just that I'm getting older, and feel like I'm running out of time. But that's a whole different issue.Anyway, at this point I still can't eat everything I want, but my diet is getting more varied. I can eat a little bit of veggies every day, have even eaten a couple of very small salads (no dressing) and did ok. Fruits I have to be more careful with, I'm ok with 1/2 peach a couple of times a week, but that's about it. Except for bananas, I can eat as many of those as I want. Also fats I still need to be careful with, but I'm not eating completely fat-free anymore. So for me, even though the OO has not been a miracle drug, I believe it has been one of the major contributions to my improvement, together with several other supplements. Over the last 6 weeks or so, I have actually tested all of them, by trying to lower the dose on each of them (seperately of course), and every time I got worse. So they're all helping together. Right now, I'm trying to lower the dose of one supplement again, but VERY slowly, by only taking out a little bit of powder (and only once a day, not the other 2 times) and putting that in an empty capsule. I think my system got so used to all these supplements that it's going to take a lot of time and effort to wean myself off of them.Take care,Edith


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2001)

THANK'S FOR YOUR HELP,,,,,I STARTED TAKING THE CALTRATE CALCIUM,,,,AND I'M GETTING BETTER,,,LET'S SEE HOW THIS WORKS,,,,I'M GONNA WAIT 2 MORE WEEKS,,,AND THEN DECIDE IF I'M GONNA TRY WITH THE OREGANO OIL,,,OKI'LL LET YOU KNOWTAKE CARECRIS


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2001)

THANK'S FOR YOUR HELP,,,,,I STARTED TAKING THE CALTRATE CALCIUM,,,,AND I'M GETTING BETTER,,,LET'S SEE HOW THIS WORKS,,,,I'M GONNA WAIT 2 MORE WEEKS,,,AND THEN DECIDE IF I'M GONNA TRY WITH THE OREGANO OIL,,,OKI'LL LET YOU KNOWTAKE CARECRIS


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2001)

Hi everyone. I haven't posted in a while so I decided to let you all know how I am doing. I seem to be a little better but still have alot of gas. I don't think anything is gonna help with that. I switched the oo I was taking for the North American Herb and Spice capsules. I called and it is 64% of the active ingredient(I can't remember what it is called but the other capsules I was taking couldn't even tell me what the % of anything was. I don't really know if the OO is helping all that much with me but then again I just got married last Tuesday and I think my stomach has been doing flip flops because of that. so wish me luck with the OO and also with my new husband. Hope Everyone continues to do well with this stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2001)

Hi everyone. I haven't posted in a while so I decided to let you all know how I am doing. I seem to be a little better but still have alot of gas. I don't think anything is gonna help with that. I switched the oo I was taking for the North American Herb and Spice capsules. I called and it is 64% of the active ingredient(I can't remember what it is called but the other capsules I was taking couldn't even tell me what the % of anything was. I don't really know if the OO is helping all that much with me but then again I just got married last Tuesday and I think my stomach has been doing flip flops because of that. so wish me luck with the OO and also with my new husband. Hope Everyone continues to do well with this stuff.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

ALL you on OO Just wondering exactly what your problems were.?? I have just started the OO, got .45 of ounce at GNC for $30.00







I have taken 2 drops twice a day. (today is my second day.) I could feel my stomach/colon ?? working. I can not tell if it helped with the gas.....YET . I can control the large amounts of gas with diet, It is the awful smell that I want to get rid of. It comes even when I don't think I am passing gas.







I hope this works for all of you. No fun being stinky......







------------------You will never know that God is all you need....... until God is all you have. ï¿½ï¿½ Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

ALL you on OO Just wondering exactly what your problems were.?? I have just started the OO, got .45 of ounce at GNC for $30.00







I have taken 2 drops twice a day. (today is my second day.) I could feel my stomach/colon ?? working. I can not tell if it helped with the gas.....YET . I can control the large amounts of gas with diet, It is the awful smell that I want to get rid of. It comes even when I don't think I am passing gas.







I hope this works for all of you. No fun being stinky......







------------------You will never know that God is all you need....... until God is all you have. ï¿½ï¿½ Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## marta (Jul 14, 2001)

Hi there, It seems that most of you are C or C&D type. Has anybody with D tried OO and with which results?Marta


----------



## marta (Jul 14, 2001)

Hi there, It seems that most of you are C or C&D type. Has anybody with D tried OO and with which results?Marta


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Just wanted to let you know how it is going since I am on my 3rd Day. I don't have that white coating on my tongue. Not sure about the odor yet. Gas has to do with what I eat. Can't keep feeding the bacteria/yeast and expect it to die off.Only thing I don't like is the churning in my gut after I take it. Praying that you all who are trying this,will get the results you want. Joyce







------------------You will never know that God is all you need....... until God is all you have. ï¿½ï¿½ Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Just wanted to let you know how it is going since I am on my 3rd Day. I don't have that white coating on my tongue. Not sure about the odor yet. Gas has to do with what I eat. Can't keep feeding the bacteria/yeast and expect it to die off.Only thing I don't like is the churning in my gut after I take it. Praying that you all who are trying this,will get the results you want. Joyce







------------------You will never know that God is all you need....... until God is all you have. ï¿½ï¿½ Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

thank you to all who came out of the woodwork and gave their reports.Jorokglad to see it's helping. It seems to me that the two things it does really well is regulate BM's in people with D, and notably, deal with gas.As for your q's:How long is it safe to use? No idea, but, given it's potency and that it will kill off good gut bacteria as well, obviously not forever.Should it be used in cycles? I have not read anything to either recommend or not recommend this. However, I personally am a firm believer in giving the body a break from anything once in a while. During my first trial, I stopped for a week, and then resumed again, with an easier time of getting used to it.Research into long term effects: what do you consider long term? I ask this not to be smart and not to be funny, but your question immmediately makes me think of how medicine and food & chemical manufacturers release something with less and less testing over time. Sometimes, the testing is measured in weeks, not months or years, and it's considered good enough. This is actually come from an earlier debate on this thread about the same thing. As for research, again, we have not been able to find much mainstream 'scientific'studies on it. Kenya might be able to point in the direction, there. (Not to drop her in it)However, I have looked in various herbal remedy almanacs, and there is no caution on use or poisoning. I'm not qualified to advise anyone. If you are nervous, try some research, you might find more than any of us did. I don't have the time or inclination anymore.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

thank you to all who came out of the woodwork and gave their reports.Jorokglad to see it's helping. It seems to me that the two things it does really well is regulate BM's in people with D, and notably, deal with gas.As for your q's:How long is it safe to use? No idea, but, given it's potency and that it will kill off good gut bacteria as well, obviously not forever.Should it be used in cycles? I have not read anything to either recommend or not recommend this. However, I personally am a firm believer in giving the body a break from anything once in a while. During my first trial, I stopped for a week, and then resumed again, with an easier time of getting used to it.Research into long term effects: what do you consider long term? I ask this not to be smart and not to be funny, but your question immmediately makes me think of how medicine and food & chemical manufacturers release something with less and less testing over time. Sometimes, the testing is measured in weeks, not months or years, and it's considered good enough. This is actually come from an earlier debate on this thread about the same thing. As for research, again, we have not been able to find much mainstream 'scientific'studies on it. Kenya might be able to point in the direction, there. (Not to drop her in it)However, I have looked in various herbal remedy almanacs, and there is no caution on use or poisoning. I'm not qualified to advise anyone. If you are nervous, try some research, you might find more than any of us did. I don't have the time or inclination anymore.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Gayleprobably a wise move on changing brands, for the reasons you give and good luck with the hubby, I'm only 4 months newly married myself!


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Gayleprobably a wise move on changing brands, for the reasons you give and good luck with the hubby, I'm only 4 months newly married myself!


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Boesie, thinkin' of ya.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Boesie, thinkin' of ya.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

How long does it take before you notice the decrease in gas and odor ??Beem on this 3 days and I don't think the odor part is getting any better...







------------------You will never know that God is all you need....... until God is all you have. ï¿½ï¿½ Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

How long does it take before you notice the decrease in gas and odor ??Beem on this 3 days and I don't think the odor part is getting any better...







------------------You will never know that God is all you need....... until God is all you have. ï¿½ï¿½ Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2001)

Hi all,Just hopped in to say I'm ok. Thanks to all of you who wrote some comforting words or really great letters. There's a reply on it's way. I'm on holidays right now and it's difficult to go on the net. I'm working in my appartment that I bought recently. It helps to keep my mind of things.About the OO. This week, in my city there are ten days of festivities (Gentse Feesten, remember Edith ? ). I haven't missed a single evening yet and for the first time in my life I didn't have any problems at all while partying. I take three drops in the morning and that works for me untill the next morning.Hope you're all doing well.Best regards,peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2001)

Hi all,Just hopped in to say I'm ok. Thanks to all of you who wrote some comforting words or really great letters. There's a reply on it's way. I'm on holidays right now and it's difficult to go on the net. I'm working in my appartment that I bought recently. It helps to keep my mind of things.About the OO. This week, in my city there are ten days of festivities (Gentse Feesten, remember Edith ? ). I haven't missed a single evening yet and for the first time in my life I didn't have any problems at all while partying. I take three drops in the morning and that works for me untill the next morning.Hope you're all doing well.Best regards,peter...(C&D type)


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi all,First of, Gail, congratulations on your wedding! Peter, glad to hear you're doing better. Yes, I remember the Gentse feesten. I don't think I ever went though, I lived in Brugge, and also in Brussels for a while when I was at school. Well, guess I'll be in for a test of the OO. I have lowered my dose back to 3 drops/day for the last week or so, and will try to cut down to 2 drops today. Like I said earlier, the only reason why I want to do this now is b/c my hubby and I want to resume trying to get pregnant. And the OO is a big no-no. Yesterday I started taking a little bit of colostrum, and it seems to be good so far, though it's too soon to really tell. That doesn't seem to be such a big major no-no, though I'd have to ask permission from my doc if I were to get pregnant. I have been able to really reduce the doses of other supplements lately, which is really nice.So keep your fingers crossed for me that the OO has done enough work and that I'll be ok without very soon.Also Mike's tapes are helping a lot already I think.Take care,Edith


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi all,First of, Gail, congratulations on your wedding! Peter, glad to hear you're doing better. Yes, I remember the Gentse feesten. I don't think I ever went though, I lived in Brugge, and also in Brussels for a while when I was at school. Well, guess I'll be in for a test of the OO. I have lowered my dose back to 3 drops/day for the last week or so, and will try to cut down to 2 drops today. Like I said earlier, the only reason why I want to do this now is b/c my hubby and I want to resume trying to get pregnant. And the OO is a big no-no. Yesterday I started taking a little bit of colostrum, and it seems to be good so far, though it's too soon to really tell. That doesn't seem to be such a big major no-no, though I'd have to ask permission from my doc if I were to get pregnant. I have been able to really reduce the doses of other supplements lately, which is really nice.So keep your fingers crossed for me that the OO has done enough work and that I'll be ok without very soon.Also Mike's tapes are helping a lot already I think.Take care,Edith


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Joyce, Probably longer than 3 days. I noticed a real difference after about 10 days.Boesie, glad you're ok (you have my email--use it)EdithHope it goes well for you and getting the bub.All others, thanks for hanging in there.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Joyce, Probably longer than 3 days. I noticed a real difference after about 10 days.Boesie, glad you're ok (you have my email--use it)EdithHope it goes well for you and getting the bub.All others, thanks for hanging in there.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Gee, it's pretty quiet in here.Guess everyone is doing OK. I still am.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Gee, it's pretty quiet in here.Guess everyone is doing OK. I still am.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi Meta,I have been off OO for 5 days now and doing fine. I was kind of scared at first for new yeast breakouts everywhere, but none so far! Guess that's a good sign. I was on the oil for a little over 8 weeks, so I'm hoping that took care of it.The colostrum seems to work pretty well for me right now. I gained another pound recently and survived pizza (homemade = not nearly as greassy) and Belgian beer without any D







I have been struggling with nausea off and on the last few days, but that's just hormones. I get that way when I'm PM.We will be leaving for a week's vacation tonight to the East coast, so I'm excited (yes, I'll admit it, also a little scared) about that. What I'm most worried about is the long flight. I normally take Dramamine for motion sickness but now I'm worried that'll mess up my bowels again so I'll try without (but have it with just in case).Hope all the OO people (







) are doing fine.Take care,Edith


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi Meta,I have been off OO for 5 days now and doing fine. I was kind of scared at first for new yeast breakouts everywhere, but none so far! Guess that's a good sign. I was on the oil for a little over 8 weeks, so I'm hoping that took care of it.The colostrum seems to work pretty well for me right now. I gained another pound recently and survived pizza (homemade = not nearly as greassy) and Belgian beer without any D







I have been struggling with nausea off and on the last few days, but that's just hormones. I get that way when I'm PM.We will be leaving for a week's vacation tonight to the East coast, so I'm excited (yes, I'll admit it, also a little scared) about that. What I'm most worried about is the long flight. I normally take Dramamine for motion sickness but now I'm worried that'll mess up my bowels again so I'll try without (but have it with just in case).Hope all the OO people (







) are doing fine.Take care,Edith


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2001)

Hi all,Last friday was a milestone in my IBS-life. I went on a 1h30 flight in a small plane with a friend-pilot, and even flew myself !!My friend took care of the take-off and landing though.







A few months ago I could have never imagined being in a small plane without a toilet and no possibility to do a potty-stop. This time I didn't even have to go to the toilet before we left.And I ow it all to the oil... and all you wonderfull people on this BB.Btw, I got my result from the sleep clinic. They want me to go see a psychiatrist. My sleeping pattern showed signs of depressions.Regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2001)

Hi all,Last friday was a milestone in my IBS-life. I went on a 1h30 flight in a small plane with a friend-pilot, and even flew myself !!My friend took care of the take-off and landing though.







A few months ago I could have never imagined being in a small plane without a toilet and no possibility to do a potty-stop. This time I didn't even have to go to the toilet before we left.And I ow it all to the oil... and all you wonderfull people on this BB.Btw, I got my result from the sleep clinic. They want me to go see a psychiatrist. My sleeping pattern showed signs of depressions.Regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2001)

Hi all,Guess we need more lab rats since the "old" ones are (almost) cured...







Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2001)

Hi all,Guess we need more lab rats since the "old" ones are (almost) cured...







Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hey Peter, What DO they do with all those cured lab rats?







So glad to hear of your victory, and yes, your sleep sounds like it needs some kind of attention. I know you'll come through this.Edith, you too! Not sure about the Drama.Me, I'm still doing fine, no spasms, though I'm starting to think there's a mechanical problem. I can't 'feel' properly, like it's slack muscles. Hmm....


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hey Peter, What DO they do with all those cured lab rats?







So glad to hear of your victory, and yes, your sleep sounds like it needs some kind of attention. I know you'll come through this.Edith, you too! Not sure about the Drama.Me, I'm still doing fine, no spasms, though I'm starting to think there's a mechanical problem. I can't 'feel' properly, like it's slack muscles. Hmm....


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2001)

Hi to all, I have been following the progress closely on this thread and I must add that I too have been helped tremendously by Oregano Oil and hope this message gets to others. I started the second Sunday in May (Mother's Day)and thru many trials and 2 wicked bouts of yeast infections have come to a formula that works for me. I use 1 drop of oo every morning and evening as well as 50 mg. of caltrate 600 D I am virtually symptom free since July the 7th. I started using 3-4 drops 3 x a day and that was way too much, my advice is to start with less , perhaps 1drop 3x a day. Good luck to all who try this .Maggieanne


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2001)

Hi to all, I have been following the progress closely on this thread and I must add that I too have been helped tremendously by Oregano Oil and hope this message gets to others. I started the second Sunday in May (Mother's Day)and thru many trials and 2 wicked bouts of yeast infections have come to a formula that works for me. I use 1 drop of oo every morning and evening as well as 50 mg. of caltrate 600 D I am virtually symptom free since July the 7th. I started using 3-4 drops 3 x a day and that was way too much, my advice is to start with less , perhaps 1drop 3x a day. Good luck to all who try this .Maggieanne


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2001)

I have to correct the mg of Caltrate , it's 500 mg. twice a day maggieanne


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2001)

I have to correct the mg of Caltrate , it's 500 mg. twice a day maggieanne


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2001)

Well Meta, all those cured rats lived happily ever after...







Hope you're all fine.Regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2001)

Well Meta, all those cured rats lived happily ever after...







Hope you're all fine.Regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I seem to have a hard time getting mine mixed right, I shake the bottle, and squeeze the dropper top to try and mix it evenly, but one time it is like WOW !! Hot lips, Hot mouth. Next time I think all I get is olive oil. I got mine at GNC, think I will try somewhere else next time. Or maybe the caps would be better. ?ï¿½?Anyone else notice this.------------------You will never know that God is all you need....... until God is all you have. ï¿½ï¿½ Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I seem to have a hard time getting mine mixed right, I shake the bottle, and squeeze the dropper top to try and mix it evenly, but one time it is like WOW !! Hot lips, Hot mouth. Next time I think all I get is olive oil. I got mine at GNC, think I will try somewhere else next time. Or maybe the caps would be better. ?ï¿½?Anyone else notice this.------------------You will never know that God is all you need....... until God is all you have. ï¿½ï¿½ Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2001)

I experience the same thing, but it all depends on whether I first fill the glass with water and then add the drops, or first add the drops and then the water. When you first add the drops and then the water, then the drops will be mixed with the water and the burning will be less. On the other hand, when you add the drops to the water, then the oil will float on the water and be more concentrated when you drink it resulting in a much more burning feeling.Also, you should take just enough water that you can swallow in one time. Hope this helps.Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)[This message has been edited by boesie (edited 08-08-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2001)

I experience the same thing, but it all depends on whether I first fill the glass with water and then add the drops, or first add the drops and then the water. When you first add the drops and then the water, then the drops will be mixed with the water and the burning will be less. On the other hand, when you add the drops to the water, then the oil will float on the water and be more concentrated when you drink it resulting in a much more burning feeling.Also, you should take just enough water that you can swallow in one time. Hope this helps.Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)[This message has been edited by boesie (edited 08-08-2001).]


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

The art of drinking OOI too found that there is an art to it. Like Peter, if the oil is in big lumps, it can get you. Secondly, I found the 'way' you swallow is important; you need to have a kind of relaxation at the back of the tongue and throat so it doesn't 'grab' you as much, you kind of need to smooth it as it goes down.Maggie, you mentioned yeast infections,do you attribute this to oo? I got one again recently, but I admit I'd been back on the beer and wine (only a glass here and there), which is a culprit. I have to say that I am now at the stage where I can do Pilates abdominal exercises again; something I have not been able to do for 2 years. In fact it was doing Pilates that first drew attention to this, when I first started getting pain. I loved it and thought I could never do it again. I'm now able to do it again, because I'm not in constant spasm, and the exercises aren't triggering pain. Though, Bosie, I understand where you're at at the moment; I'm having sleep trouble. I am still constipated, however, I now feel that the problem is mechanical. The OO though, is a god-send. One happily ever after rat.(when she gets some sleep)PS anyone know anyone who wants a website writer/copywriter? Willing to work remote.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

The art of drinking OOI too found that there is an art to it. Like Peter, if the oil is in big lumps, it can get you. Secondly, I found the 'way' you swallow is important; you need to have a kind of relaxation at the back of the tongue and throat so it doesn't 'grab' you as much, you kind of need to smooth it as it goes down.Maggie, you mentioned yeast infections,do you attribute this to oo? I got one again recently, but I admit I'd been back on the beer and wine (only a glass here and there), which is a culprit. I have to say that I am now at the stage where I can do Pilates abdominal exercises again; something I have not been able to do for 2 years. In fact it was doing Pilates that first drew attention to this, when I first started getting pain. I loved it and thought I could never do it again. I'm now able to do it again, because I'm not in constant spasm, and the exercises aren't triggering pain. Though, Bosie, I understand where you're at at the moment; I'm having sleep trouble. I am still constipated, however, I now feel that the problem is mechanical. The OO though, is a god-send. One happily ever after rat.(when she gets some sleep)PS anyone know anyone who wants a website writer/copywriter? Willing to work remote.


----------



## STEVO (Mar 5, 2001)

HI GANG,glad to know evryone is doing fairly well.I haven't been too bad.Has anyone suffered chronic fatigue as a symptom?Can't remember if I saw it on any of your posts.Must be my age-I'm 50 in a couple of months(memory's going too).What else is good for energy?Any herbal stuff that doesn't interfere with IBS. All the best for the rest of the week. Stephen.


----------



## STEVO (Mar 5, 2001)

HI GANG,glad to know evryone is doing fairly well.I haven't been too bad.Has anyone suffered chronic fatigue as a symptom?Can't remember if I saw it on any of your posts.Must be my age-I'm 50 in a couple of months(memory's going too).What else is good for energy?Any herbal stuff that doesn't interfere with IBS. All the best for the rest of the week. Stephen.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Stevo, Have you been 'officially' diagnosed with CFS, (not that that necessarily means anything )or is that just the the most likely/way you describe things at the moment?


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Stevo, Have you been 'officially' diagnosed with CFS, (not that that necessarily means anything )or is that just the the most likely/way you describe things at the moment?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2001)

Many of us have sleeping problems and after my tests at the sleep clinic, it is easy to understand why. It seems that a depression can keep us awake during the night (that was what the experts told me at the clinic) and we all have had some sort of depression because of our IBS, haven't we...Regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2001)

Many of us have sleeping problems and after my tests at the sleep clinic, it is easy to understand why. It seems that a depression can keep us awake during the night (that was what the experts told me at the clinic) and we all have had some sort of depression because of our IBS, haven't we...Regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Stephen,I don't know if you're having any sleeping problems or are just low on energy and tired a lot.I forgot if you're D or C type. Royal jelly helps really well for energy, and can actually also be helpful against insomnia! The only bad part about it is that it can cause C. That does get a little better as you get used to it, but still, if you're really C already it doesn't help.I also found that Bovine Colostrum gives me a lot of energy (have been taking that for about 3 weeks now I think). It's very helpful for IBS-D (don't know what it does for C).I take both for IBS, royal jelly also for other reasons.If you have any questions, please feel free to email me, as I haven't been on the BB's that much anymore recently.BTW, I'm doing pretty good. Haven't taken any OO for around 3 weeks (or close anyway), and am doing fine. No more yeast infections either. I got a couple while on OO, but I think I had intestinal yeast problems which the OO cured (hopefully).I'm almost back to a normal diet, just not quite, and still working working on lowering supplements. If I continue the way I have been doing, I'll only be taking 5 supplements in just a few days! (Instead of 10 a few months ago!!!)I can honestly say that the OO was one of the things that allowed major improvement. So is bovine colostrum.Take care everyone,Edith


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Stephen,I don't know if you're having any sleeping problems or are just low on energy and tired a lot.I forgot if you're D or C type. Royal jelly helps really well for energy, and can actually also be helpful against insomnia! The only bad part about it is that it can cause C. That does get a little better as you get used to it, but still, if you're really C already it doesn't help.I also found that Bovine Colostrum gives me a lot of energy (have been taking that for about 3 weeks now I think). It's very helpful for IBS-D (don't know what it does for C).I take both for IBS, royal jelly also for other reasons.If you have any questions, please feel free to email me, as I haven't been on the BB's that much anymore recently.BTW, I'm doing pretty good. Haven't taken any OO for around 3 weeks (or close anyway), and am doing fine. No more yeast infections either. I got a couple while on OO, but I think I had intestinal yeast problems which the OO cured (hopefully).I'm almost back to a normal diet, just not quite, and still working working on lowering supplements. If I continue the way I have been doing, I'll only be taking 5 supplements in just a few days! (Instead of 10 a few months ago!!!)I can honestly say that the OO was one of the things that allowed major improvement. So is bovine colostrum.Take care everyone,Edith


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Wow! Way to go, Edith! I am SO pleased for you.On energy, I find Ginkgo really good for brain fog, particularly if you're over tired.I'm not a supplement person, usually, but it does work.Hey, Peter, take note.As for depression and sleep, you are correct, Peter. I've got into a bad pattern now, only depression isn't IBS related, that's been fairly good. I've just fallen into this horrid pattern of getting up at 3 or 4 am. If I don't get up, it feels like something is going to happen. That's anxiety, not depression, though I may have a touch of that, too.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Wow! Way to go, Edith! I am SO pleased for you.On energy, I find Ginkgo really good for brain fog, particularly if you're over tired.I'm not a supplement person, usually, but it does work.Hey, Peter, take note.As for depression and sleep, you are correct, Peter. I've got into a bad pattern now, only depression isn't IBS related, that's been fairly good. I've just fallen into this horrid pattern of getting up at 3 or 4 am. If I don't get up, it feels like something is going to happen. That's anxiety, not depression, though I may have a touch of that, too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2001)

Hi Meta,If you're having troubles with anxiety, then you should definately try Mike's tapes (don't know if you are already). Edith and I are listening and it's a very big help. At the moment I'm feeling (almost) IBS symptom free. Very few anxiety (thanks to the tapes), fairly normal stool (thanks to the oil. I lowered my dosis btw), and, this is a recent development, no more IBS attacks in the morning. I used to have most of my attacks in the morning and they were worst if my lower back hurt after sleeping. I bought a new bed last week (waterbed) and maybe it's coincidence but since then I didn't have any pain in my back and not one IBS attack in the morning.Regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2001)

Hi Meta,If you're having troubles with anxiety, then you should definately try Mike's tapes (don't know if you are already). Edith and I are listening and it's a very big help. At the moment I'm feeling (almost) IBS symptom free. Very few anxiety (thanks to the tapes), fairly normal stool (thanks to the oil. I lowered my dosis btw), and, this is a recent development, no more IBS attacks in the morning. I used to have most of my attacks in the morning and they were worst if my lower back hurt after sleeping. I bought a new bed last week (waterbed) and maybe it's coincidence but since then I didn't have any pain in my back and not one IBS attack in the morning.Regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

http://www.broadcast.com/video/listenpages/re/4433/ Here is a relaxation session that has helped me.







It's free.......------------------You will never know that God is all you need....... until God is all you have. ï¿½ï¿½ Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

http://www.broadcast.com/video/listenpages/re/4433/ Here is a relaxation session that has helped me.







It's free.......------------------You will never know that God is all you need....... until God is all you have. ï¿½ï¿½ Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## snoopy (Jun 24, 1999)

Did anyone trying this oregano oil have a bubbling gut? (ie. like you are constantly baking bread in there I swear!) I also get excessive bloating and pain around my hips from the bloating...but the constantly bubbling gut/noisy gut is the worst for me.Do you think this stuff would help with that? I believe it is some kind of bacterial overgrowth, but have tried numerous herbal remedies and have not found one that deals with this yet. Thanks for any comments...


----------



## snoopy (Jun 24, 1999)

Did anyone trying this oregano oil have a bubbling gut? (ie. like you are constantly baking bread in there I swear!) I also get excessive bloating and pain around my hips from the bloating...but the constantly bubbling gut/noisy gut is the worst for me.Do you think this stuff would help with that? I believe it is some kind of bacterial overgrowth, but have tried numerous herbal remedies and have not found one that deals with this yet. Thanks for any comments...


----------



## dasilva (Jan 14, 2001)

it didn't help with my noisy gut, but then it didn't really have any effect on me. could be the brand i was using. i don't think there's any harm in trying it and you've got nothing to lose. seems most people have had good results.


----------



## dasilva (Jan 14, 2001)

it didn't help with my noisy gut, but then it didn't really have any effect on me. could be the brand i was using. i don't think there's any harm in trying it and you've got nothing to lose. seems most people have had good results.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hi SnoopyHow long you been on it?I found (and still find) that yes, I get a bubbly gut and bloating; BUT, I've noticed it more when I eat fruit, or brassica vegies,(which I can't stay away from) or drink alcohol. However, the OO breaks down the gas easier & makes it easier to pass, and I actually think it is candida.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hi SnoopyHow long you been on it?I found (and still find) that yes, I get a bubbly gut and bloating; BUT, I've noticed it more when I eat fruit, or brassica vegies,(which I can't stay away from) or drink alcohol. However, the OO breaks down the gas easier & makes it easier to pass, and I actually think it is candida.


----------



## crnkr0827 (Jul 23, 2001)

i have read all about oregano oil...can't find anything that says it can be mixed with anything other than water....how about fruit juice or a lemonade type drink???


----------



## crnkr0827 (Jul 23, 2001)

i have read all about oregano oil...can't find anything that says it can be mixed with anything other than water....how about fruit juice or a lemonade type drink???


----------



## crnkr0827 (Jul 23, 2001)

can oregano oil be mixed with anything other than H2O??? how about lemonade??


----------



## crnkr0827 (Jul 23, 2001)

can oregano oil be mixed with anything other than H2O??? how about lemonade??


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I read somewhere that you can mix it with a little orange juice. I been putting mine in an empty capsules and drinking water with it.been burping it some the last couple of days so maybe increased it to much.So far it hasn't taken away the gassy smell like I was lead to believe it would.







PU







------------------You will never know that God is all you need....... until God is all you have. ï¿½ï¿½ Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I read somewhere that you can mix it with a little orange juice. I been putting mine in an empty capsules and drinking water with it.been burping it some the last couple of days so maybe increased it to much.So far it hasn't taken away the gassy smell like I was lead to believe it would.







PU







------------------You will never know that God is all you need....... until God is all you have. ï¿½ï¿½ Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

<bump>Hello everyone! Hope all is well. I'm bumping this up a new member, Geri, who recently posted.


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

<bump>Hello everyone! Hope all is well. I'm bumping this up a new member, Geri, who recently posted.


----------



## STEVO (Mar 5, 2001)

HI PETER,EDITH,META.HOW ARE ALL OF U? HOPE ALL OF U ARE WELL.I'M NOT TOO BAD EXCEPT FOR CHRONIC FATIGUE.I SUFFER FROM SLEEP APNOEA BUT HAVEN'T SEEN DOC YET.TRIED SOME GINSENG,DOES NOT SEEM TO HELP.HAVENT TRIED YOUR SUGGESTIONS YET EDITH.AGREE WITH U META ABOUT GINGKO,IT DOES HELP WITH THE BRAIN FOG.PETER,RE:MIKE'S TAPES,ARE THEY PRIMARILY FOR ANXIETY? TAKE CARE EVERYONE-STEPHENJOYCEIN-I AM SAD TO HEAR THE OO IS NOT HELPING THE ODOUR.IT'S DEFINITELY HELPING ME.ARE U TAKING PROBIOTICS AND SLIPPERY ELM BARK AFTER U HAVE THE OO?THIS IS WHAT'S HELPING IN MY CASE. HANG IN THERE-DON'T GIVE UP. STEPHEN.


----------



## STEVO (Mar 5, 2001)

HI PETER,EDITH,META.HOW ARE ALL OF U? HOPE ALL OF U ARE WELL.I'M NOT TOO BAD EXCEPT FOR CHRONIC FATIGUE.I SUFFER FROM SLEEP APNOEA BUT HAVEN'T SEEN DOC YET.TRIED SOME GINSENG,DOES NOT SEEM TO HELP.HAVENT TRIED YOUR SUGGESTIONS YET EDITH.AGREE WITH U META ABOUT GINGKO,IT DOES HELP WITH THE BRAIN FOG.PETER,RE:MIKE'S TAPES,ARE THEY PRIMARILY FOR ANXIETY? TAKE CARE EVERYONE-STEPHENJOYCEIN-I AM SAD TO HEAR THE OO IS NOT HELPING THE ODOUR.IT'S DEFINITELY HELPING ME.ARE U TAKING PROBIOTICS AND SLIPPERY ELM BARK AFTER U HAVE THE OO?THIS IS WHAT'S HELPING IN MY CASE. HANG IN THERE-DON'T GIVE UP. STEPHEN.


----------



## crnkr0827 (Jul 23, 2001)

i have been taking OO for about 10 days for IBS-C(recommended brand) and have no results except for increased bloating...i know logic tells me to stop,...but is there any hope that it may still work????....


----------



## crnkr0827 (Jul 23, 2001)

i have been taking OO for about 10 days for IBS-C(recommended brand) and have no results except for increased bloating...i know logic tells me to stop,...but is there any hope that it may still work????....


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

CRNKR-The problem is with most things people want instant results. Unless you are actually in distress over it, why not give it a reasonable go? I found that I didn't start to see symptoms really subside until about 2 weeks. Heck, Doctors tell people to wait 3 or more for antidepressants to kick in. It's entirely up to you.If you don't like the bloating, then stop it. For me, the bloating was a real sign of candida, and other people here took probiotics etc to go with it. I'm C, and have found that it DIDN"T help C, but what it DID help with is the RHS spasm pain, and the frequency of dropping pebbles and snakes. Even though I'm still C, (which Im now addressing using Magnesium after giving the OO quite a while), it made my stools more formed, so going to the loo less. And the bloating, that went, too. That comes and goes according to what I eat, but it's nowhere near what it was. Because of OO, I am doing ab exercises again which I haven't been able to do for years. I have found the most improvements have been over a period of about 3 months, now. But isn't that the same as anything? Anyway,up to you. take care.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

CRNKR-The problem is with most things people want instant results. Unless you are actually in distress over it, why not give it a reasonable go? I found that I didn't start to see symptoms really subside until about 2 weeks. Heck, Doctors tell people to wait 3 or more for antidepressants to kick in. It's entirely up to you.If you don't like the bloating, then stop it. For me, the bloating was a real sign of candida, and other people here took probiotics etc to go with it. I'm C, and have found that it DIDN"T help C, but what it DID help with is the RHS spasm pain, and the frequency of dropping pebbles and snakes. Even though I'm still C, (which Im now addressing using Magnesium after giving the OO quite a while), it made my stools more formed, so going to the loo less. And the bloating, that went, too. That comes and goes according to what I eat, but it's nowhere near what it was. Because of OO, I am doing ab exercises again which I haven't been able to do for years. I have found the most improvements have been over a period of about 3 months, now. But isn't that the same as anything? Anyway,up to you. take care.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi all,Grrr, I wish I could take some oregano oil right now! I came down with a mild stomach bug. Got it from my hubby, who had it most of last week. It's not really bad, I just can't eat anything, feel constantly lightly nauseous, have a stomach ache, and mild diahrrea. But it's very annoying, especially since I have to teach all afternoon today!Since we're trying to get pregnant, and I can't know if I am or not right now, I don't want to risk taking the OO though. Would have been nice to see if it helped with that too. Oh well.Before that I was doing just fine. Hopefully this one is mild enough that it won't take me months to get over it!Meta, are you still taking OO?Take care,Edith


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi all,Grrr, I wish I could take some oregano oil right now! I came down with a mild stomach bug. Got it from my hubby, who had it most of last week. It's not really bad, I just can't eat anything, feel constantly lightly nauseous, have a stomach ache, and mild diahrrea. But it's very annoying, especially since I have to teach all afternoon today!Since we're trying to get pregnant, and I can't know if I am or not right now, I don't want to risk taking the OO though. Would have been nice to see if it helped with that too. Oh well.Before that I was doing just fine. Hopefully this one is mild enough that it won't take me months to get over it!Meta, are you still taking OO?Take care,Edith


----------



## river_pool (Mar 16, 2001)

I just wanted to say thank you to all those who responded to my problems. I think that things are all good now with the oo. First of all taking oo with a meal is what was the problem. Taking the capsules instead of diluted in water is much much better too.I seriously doubt I have any issues in the stomach specifically. Every issue I have ever felt in my life has always been in my lower abdomen. I experience the typical IBS syptom of having "a spot" where there is frequent cramping and irratation. I'm guessing this is where I have the spasming bowel. Now that i take the oo in capsule and in between meals I've had no heart burn or other problems. I've only experienced heartburn twice in my life before the incidences with the oo. I've noticed that there seems to be a common thread amoungst those who have found success with the calcium and/or oregano. Well I should say I see a couple of different threads. Some people have great success with the calcium, some with oo, some with depression or anxiety drugs and some with a combo of these things seem to make a difference. I think that I fall into the last crowd. to be honest just doing teh calcium was helping, but still not great. Same with just oo. But this is what I've been trying recently. I too think that I might have a yeast issue, I'm basing that on my symptoms, on top of having other issues.So I tried taking allerdolphilus 1/2 hr before a meal. calcium with the meal. and OO much later after teh meal. When I did this for two days I felt much better. The problem is maintaining this. I think that I can do it. Perhaps like other people I just need to do this for awhile to get things under control and then I can back off on taking all three.But boy howdy did I notice a difference! I'm gonna keep trying this out and see where it takes me.Best wishes to all and thanks again for everyones support, both to me and each other!Lisa


----------



## river_pool (Mar 16, 2001)

I just wanted to say thank you to all those who responded to my problems. I think that things are all good now with the oo. First of all taking oo with a meal is what was the problem. Taking the capsules instead of diluted in water is much much better too.I seriously doubt I have any issues in the stomach specifically. Every issue I have ever felt in my life has always been in my lower abdomen. I experience the typical IBS syptom of having "a spot" where there is frequent cramping and irratation. I'm guessing this is where I have the spasming bowel. Now that i take the oo in capsule and in between meals I've had no heart burn or other problems. I've only experienced heartburn twice in my life before the incidences with the oo. I've noticed that there seems to be a common thread amoungst those who have found success with the calcium and/or oregano. Well I should say I see a couple of different threads. Some people have great success with the calcium, some with oo, some with depression or anxiety drugs and some with a combo of these things seem to make a difference. I think that I fall into the last crowd. to be honest just doing teh calcium was helping, but still not great. Same with just oo. But this is what I've been trying recently. I too think that I might have a yeast issue, I'm basing that on my symptoms, on top of having other issues.So I tried taking allerdolphilus 1/2 hr before a meal. calcium with the meal. and OO much later after teh meal. When I did this for two days I felt much better. The problem is maintaining this. I think that I can do it. Perhaps like other people I just need to do this for awhile to get things under control and then I can back off on taking all three.But boy howdy did I notice a difference! I'm gonna keep trying this out and see where it takes me.Best wishes to all and thanks again for everyones support, both to me and each other!Lisa


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Well, I've still been on 4 drops 3 times a day, and I have to confess that after several months of the OO, I have been a little bit naughty and having wine quite regularly...and thanks to the OO, I am having no reaction (not in colon, anyway...can't advocate regular drinking, though). Because i am C, I have found magnesium to help now, along with the OO. I wouldn't advocate going out and drinking 3 nights a week, but there's been an unusual succession of 'occassions', and I've done fine on all of them.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Well, I've still been on 4 drops 3 times a day, and I have to confess that after several months of the OO, I have been a little bit naughty and having wine quite regularly...and thanks to the OO, I am having no reaction (not in colon, anyway...can't advocate regular drinking, though). Because i am C, I have found magnesium to help now, along with the OO. I wouldn't advocate going out and drinking 3 nights a week, but there's been an unusual succession of 'occassions', and I've done fine on all of them.


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

bump


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

bump


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2001)

*bump*For the new people on the board...


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2001)

*bump*For the new people on the board...


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

well, Here I am again, a week later. I've been on a week-long road trip, and found that everything is fine. Gee. Now what do I have left to talk about? One thing, though. I would be really keen for each person who is reading this if they would write their story for me and how OO has or has not helped them. Talk about your history before, and how OO has helped and changed things. Why? I'm a writer, and I'm writing an article on it. I'd like to compile your anecdotes into it, so send your stories!


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

well, Here I am again, a week later. I've been on a week-long road trip, and found that everything is fine. Gee. Now what do I have left to talk about? One thing, though. I would be really keen for each person who is reading this if they would write their story for me and how OO has or has not helped them. Talk about your history before, and how OO has helped and changed things. Why? I'm a writer, and I'm writing an article on it. I'd like to compile your anecdotes into it, so send your stories!


----------

